# 12 inches in 12 Months 2012!



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl

YES that caught your attention 

So yes this seems ambitious but what's wrong with ambition? It's good to aim high right? Tell yourself that you can and YOU WILL. Sub title for this can be "MAX GROWTH 2012" - have you ever wondered what the absolute maximum is your hair can grow in a year? Let's find out!

*Check-In: * December 31, 2011 / January 1, 2012

'Thank' this post to join 

You may use all or some of these methods listed below:

1. Scalp massages everyday we should be moisturising everyday even with protective styling so take a few minutes to massage your scalp with your fingers!). If you have soreness, avoid that area of your head and/or do it more gentler like a relaxing gentle massage, these few minutes could be your relaxation and reflection or the day  I suggest incorporating oils, e.g a carrier oil mixed with essential oil. My carrier oil will be castor oil and trying mixing it with different essential oils e.g peppermint.
2. Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week.*
3. No heat until December 31, 2012.*Exceptions for special occasions and if so, stretch out your hair first using Curlformers and/or overnight twist outs/braid outs (detangle first), unravel in the morning, spritz with water spray, blow dry on low heat and always use lots of heat protection! Only use heat if you have to.
4. Mild exercise often, this could be in the form of a brisk walk daily. Alter/cater for your wants/needs.
5. Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly (depends on what styles you'll be having)
6. Only get trims when necessary and if so use the "search and destroy" method.
7. Moisturize and seal everyday.
8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep conditioning, pre-poo if you must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when washing it.*
9. In the winter month when wearing hats, wear either a silk bonnet underneath the hat OR have silk lining in the hat to protect hair.
10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!
11. Drink lots of water I can assure you that if it wasn't for water, my hair wouldn't have grown to the length it is now. Drink it anyways for your health. Water allows the nutrients to circulate throughout your body.
12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate many fruits and vegetables a day. Some foods that really promote hair growth: fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega three fatty acids), oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair shiny), broccoli (calcium), spinach, bananas (full of biotin), meat/fish (protein), etc. As for vegetables, even if you don't like them now, your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them!
13. Take a daily multi-vitamin.
14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from, e.g CastorOil/JBCO etc *- the list is endless.
15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing, simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE. BREATHE  - scalp massages in #1 can help!
16. If you are relaxed/texlaxed/transitioning, try your best to stretch your relaxers to as long as you feel is reasonable. Simply try to keep your hair in the best shape possible.
17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE.
18. Every two months (1st of that month) do a length check to see how you are coming along.*
19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc
20. (20 for 2012!) Last but not least, we are a community, come back to this post as often as possible (I will be checking/posting EVERY day!) to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational comments (I shall be doing this!).

*DATES:*

*December 31, 2011/ January 1, 2012:*

Current Length:
Goal:
Starting Pic: (optional if you don't want to post online, but make sure you take one for your own sake)

I didn't ask for a regimen as I'm hoping you'll be doing most of the above, otherwise please feel free to post your regimen or even better, put it in your signature.

*February 1st 2012:* Next check-in.

*April 1st 2012: *Picture check-in.

*December 31, 2012:**
Final comparison and update. Challenge closed but we can do another one in 2013 and 2014 and 2015! We'll be floor length by then, the sky's the limit, well in this case the floor,*one step at a time haha 

I've come so far since I started my hair journey age 15, from balding to MBL/WL (I'm 18 now) and I promise you, you can do it! I believe in YOU  I will be posting on my hair journey soon so look out for that! You guys motivate me so much to the extent that I will be doing a blogpost everyday starting on 1st January 2012. I would absolutely LOVE to help you with anything.*

Follow me, ask questions and I'll answer straight away 

Hmhg (happy max hair growth) LOL  x

--

Current length: MBL
Goal: FULL HL, leaning towards tailbone (stretched!)
Starting Pic:


----------



## melissa-bee (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't forget to breathe. 
I'll be cheering on from the sidelines.


----------



## My Friend (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

I fellow UK lady 
I'm in. This is my year for length retention (yes, i'm saying it out loud as i need to put a little pressure on myself). I have finally figured out what my hair likes and dislikes so now is the time to get some length. I have a friend in real life that wants to lose weight so we have decided to be in 'healthy compeition' with each other and see what we acheive over the next coming months. I know i can have long hair!

I have already.....
Cut out all heat, use a Castor Oil mix on my scalp every day and seal with it, incorporated regular dusting and without realising i am protective styling about 6 days a week (laziness and i have a growing collection of lovely berets that i wear in the office with a braid-out fringe. I also have upped my wash days from once every 2 weeks to twice a week. Increasing moisture products as i had been overloading my hair with protein and didn't realise - hair was breaking all over the place .
I know i need to.......
Take vitamins and drink more water esp as i'm on acne medication with is very drying to the skin.

*Current Length:* (nape) approx 7 inches - i'm no good with measuring my hair!
*Goal Length:* 11 inches (I'm 5'11" have have long everything and that brings me to just below APL)


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> Don't forget to breathe.
> I'll be cheering on from the sidelines.



Iknowright! haha & aww babe thanks! I hope you can incorporate some tips in your regimen 

hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

My Friend said:


> I'm in



Yay 
I can track challengers from 'Thanks' - thanks chica! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, fellow uk lady here, I am in!!!!!!!!!! will be back with reggie! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I fellow UK lady
> I'm in. This is my year for length retention (yes, i'm saying it out loud as i need to put a little pressure on myself). I have finally figured out what my hair likes and dislikes so now is the time to get some length. I have a friend in real life that wants to lose weight so we have decided to be in 'healthy compeition' with each other and see what we acheive over the next coming months. I know i can have long hair!
> 
> I have already.....
> ...



My fellow UK natural! Aww that's amazing that you know what you have to do  your regimen sounds really good. As for your skin, have you considered going natural with your products? I've got mild eczema so I'm considering this. I'll be researching and updating on my blog http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com 

Btw I love your starting pic!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

g.lo said:


> Hey, fellow uk lady here, I am in!!!!!!!!!! will be back with reggie! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay! Iknowright - mega excited 

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Dec 31, 2011)

Krystle~Hime, come on join us, you know you can do it and want it!1oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

g.lo said:


> Krystle~Hime, come on join us, you know you can do it and want it!1oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:



The more people, the more support 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> My fellow UK natural! Aww that's amazing that you know what you have to do  your regimen sounds really good. As for your skin, have you considered going natural with your products? I've got mild eczema so I'm considering this. I'll be researching and updating on my blog http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com
> 
> Btw I love your starting pic!
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Aw thanks - i thought the pic was a rubbish.
I have a long term prob with acne that is both hormonal and 'proper' acne. Medication has to be done short term to stop looking looking like a spotty teenager. Without hijaking the thread i now only remove my make-up with Olive Oil and a hot cloth and use a sulphur based saop to wash and this is great. I'll check out your blog.

Back to the topic - Inspiired i think you have caught all the UK ladies early on line .


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Aw thanks - i thought the pic was a rubbish.
> I have a long term prob with acne that is both hormonal and 'proper' acne. Medication has to be done short term to stop looking looking like a spotty teenager. Without hijaking the thread i now only remove my make-up with Olive Oil and a hot cloth and use a sulphur based saop to wash and this is great. I'll check out your blog.
> 
> Back to the topic - Inspiired i think you have caught all the UK ladies early on line .



I love it, it looks professional!
Niceee you're using olive oil! 

Iknowright, UK ladies stand up! haha.

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not joining, just here to be a cheerleader!! UK ladies repping up in here!!


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

SkySurfer said:


> I'm not joining, just here to be a cheerleader!! UK ladies repping up in here!!



Woooo! *does the splits!* - try & incorporate some of the above into your regimen 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Btw guys, I'm 4A natural, I'll be doing my sig soon.
See an old pic (late 2009, early 2010) of a twist out on my hair


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was on board til i saw the words 'no heat' - my poor hair wouldn't be able to survive  

I'll be cheering you all on from the sidelines though!!!!


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 31, 2011)

what are you ladies average growth rates a year?


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 31, 2011)

Nat1984 She said some or all of the method

The heat got me too.. But my goal is to cut back on heat.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Nat1984 said:


> I was on board til i saw the words 'no heat' - my poor hair wouldn't be able to survive
> 
> I'll be cheering you all on from the sidelines though!!!!



I said "You may use all or some of these methods listed below" - you can pick and choose 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> Nat1984 She said some or all of the method
> 
> The heat got me too.. But my goal is to cut back on heat.



You can still join! Pick and choose 
Are you relaxed?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 31, 2011)

oh hell just add me lets see if i can do that


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Kerryann said:


> oh hell just add me lets see if i can do that



We'll see what happens, nothing wrong with excelling ourselves 

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 31, 2011)

You know what, I might as well join, nothing wrong with shooting for the stars!! 
My screen name is Skysurfer..I should be aiming for the sky anyways!!
Can I be added pretty please?


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Remember all this is also sub-titled MAX HAIR GROWTH 2012! Set your mind for 12 inches (if you believe, you will) but also identify your max growth!


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

SkySurfer said:


> You know what, I might as well join, nothing wrong with shooting for the stars!!
> My screen name is Skysurfer..I should be aiming for the sky anyways!!
> Can I be added pretty please?



Exactly & there's nothing to loose  Just 'thank, my first post, it's easier to track that way.
I was on your blog, how many years of med school have you done?


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Inspiired and @NewHairWOWeave

In that case, I'm in - another UK lady in the mix!! Will be back with my starting stats soon


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Nat1984 said:


> Thanks Inspiired and @NewHairWOWeave
> 
> In that case, I'm in - another UK lady in the mix!! Will be back with my starting stats soon



Yay! We can do this 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2011)

wow, has anyone EVER achieved 1 inch a month? (excluding all pregnant ladies! hehe)

if it's even achievable, I think all of LHCF would be in this thread. u know anyone on here whose achieved an inch per month?


----------



## Nat1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> wow, has anyone EVER achieved 1 inch a month? (excluding all pregnant ladies! hehe)
> 
> if it's even achievable, I think all of LHCF would be in this thread. u know anyone on here whose achieved an inch per month?



I didn't see any pics so I don't know how accurate their testimony is, but some ladies who posted in the Nioxin thread said they were getting 2 inches a month


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 31, 2011)

I am in! I am all for ambitious goals in all aspects of my life. I don't know what I'll do with 12 more inches of hair, but I'll figure it out when I get there.

ETA:

Current Length: *full neck length? Beginning shoulder length? I don't know really*
Goal: *My ultimate goal is MBL so if I am successful in this challenge, I should reach APL in June and MBL in December* 
Starting Pic:


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me innnnnn! 

Current Length: CBL
Goal: BSB
Regimen: 
-Spray w/water in the AM
-Spray again in the PM, then moisturize, seal, massage growth oil (currently Camille Rose Naturals Ultimate Growth Serum) into scalp for 2 minutes and GHE overnight.
-Deep condition twice a week, shampoo when needed, comb once every two weeks with my Hercules Sagemann combs. 

Starting Pic:


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 31, 2011)

ohhhh what the heck?!  Reach beyond the stars.  Ill join up.  Ill post a picture once I receive my new length check shirt.


----------



## assiyrabomb (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum 

Anywho, count me in! Ever since I started taking Nioxin vitamins I get about an in a month. Let's hope it doesn't slow down.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone know where can i buy Nioxin Supercharge Vitamin tablets in the UK for a reasonable price?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in! I don't need 12" but, I'm in for aggressive growth to reach my new goal with trims included. I've "thanked" the post and will be back with my starting stats. Rep'g USA.  This should be a breeze because this is what I do anyway.


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in, why not


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 31, 2011)

g.lo said:


> Krystle~Hime, come on join us, you know you can do it and want it!1oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:





Inspiired said:


> The more people, the more support
> 
> Hmhg <3



Sorry i'm not in, my average growth rateis not even 0,5inch a month, but when I do scalp massage several times a week, with stimulating esssentials oils, I can reach 1/2inch ! my ambitious makes me want to achieve 2 inches every 4 months, but 12 inches in 12 months  !! 

I will be your cheerleader too  !!!


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

~ I'm in!! 

Current Length: APL
Goal: BSL
Hair Type: Texlaxed
Regimen:
~ Wash once a week with Terressentials Mud Wash
~ Deep condition with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
~ Moisturize with KBB Sweet Ambrosia and Cantu Shea Butter Leave-In
~ Seal with KBB Butter Love and/or my Castor Oil/Olive Oil mix
~ Bun 99% of the type
~ Scalp-Massage every night
~ Sleep on a Satin Pillowcase & Protect hair with Satin Bonnet
~ Going to incorporate Biotin, a Multi-Vitamin, Vitamin C, Fish oil, Cod Liver Oil and MSM into my regimen starting today.
~ Texlax touch up every 12 to 16 weeks.

Starting Pic:


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> wow, has anyone EVER achieved 1 inch a month? (excluding all pregnant ladies! hehe)
> 
> if it's even achievable, I think all of LHCF would be in this thread. u know anyone on here whose achieved an inch per month?


 


Nat1984 said:


> I didn't see any pics so I don't know how accurate their testimony is, but some ladies who posted in the Nioxin thread said they were getting 2 inches a month


 
@Spongebob @Nat1984

Me! Well, pretty much.  I grew 10" in my first year. 2" in March. Trimmed about an inch total. And I have pics! Take a look. I have more pics than that but, that gives pics of practically each month. 

I was a newbie and saw the Grow an inch a month Challenge. So, that convinced me it was doable.


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @Spongebob @Nat1984
> 
> Me! Well, pretty much.  I grew 10" in my first year. 2" in March. Trimmed about an inch total. And I have pics! Take a look. I have more pics than that but, that gives pics of practically each month.
> 
> I was a newbie and saw the Grow an inch a month Challenge. So, that convinced me it was doable.



&& This is exactly why your my hair inspiration!


----------



## g.lo (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> wow, has anyone EVER achieved 1 inch a month? (excluding all pregnant ladies! hehe)
> 
> if it's even achievable, I think all of LHCF would be in this thread. u know anyone on here whose achieved an inch per month?



it is possible, Njoy is my inspiration. to be honest i don't even know my growth rate, i got one inch between november and december. i started the year neck length and I am Apl now and i did trim quite few times during the year!
Her are my growth from june to dec.


----------



## SkySurfer (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> Exactly & there's nothing to loose  Just 'thank, my first post, it's easier to track that way.
> I was on your blog, how many years of med school have you done?



Haha im only in my first year of med school. i have like five and a half years to go lol!That reminds me i must update my blog!!


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I am in, I am shoulder length with a blow out, hope to have a hip length blow out with 12 inches. 

Joining because this should be a fun group.


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

SkySurfer said:


> Haha im only in my first year of med school. i have like five and a half years to go lol!That reminds me i must update my blog!!



Hey I love your blog!  I'm currently a Pre-Med student and Freshman in College, I still have about 3 1/2 years to go before Med School though  lol, how is it being Natural & in Med School??


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 31, 2011)

I told myself that I won't join anymore challenges, but what the heck? I'm in!   

I think my growth is below average and wonder if its genetic or health related.  I will post details tomorrow.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob said:


> wow, has anyone EVER achieved 1 inch a month? (excluding all pregnant ladies! hehe)
> 
> if it's even achievable, I think all of LHCF would be in this thread. u know anyone on here whose achieved an inch per month?



It's also about max growth and healthy growth, if you read the first pot there's loads of tips.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Ogoma said:


> I am in! I am all for ambitious goals in all aspects of my life. I don't know what I'll do with 12 more inches of hair, but I'll figure it out when I get there.



Thank you for my positivity my fellow Igbo, remember to 'Thank' the first post so I can keep track with the challengers 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Count me innnnnn!
> 
> Current Length: CBL
> Goal: BSB
> ...



Yay, thanks tiffers - I like your regimen 

Hmhg <3


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry OP, totally OT but tiffers - where'd you get your Hercules Sagemann combs from?


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> ohhhh what the heck?!  Reach beyond the stars.  Ill join up.  Ill post a picture once I receive my new length check shirt.



Defo reaching for stars  remember to 'Thank' the first post so I can keep track with the challengers; looking forward to seeing your progress.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Sorry OP, totally OT but tiffers - where'd you get your Hercules Sagemann combs from?



Absolutely fine, ask away  this is all about sharing tips too!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

assiyrabomb said:


> Hey Guys, I'm new to the forum
> 
> Anywho, count me in! Ever since I started taking Nioxin vitamins I get about an in a month. Let's hope it does slow down.



Heyyy girl! Wow, that's some good growth. Keep it up!

Hmhg <3


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

jayjaycurlz I got my HS combs from www.hotcombs.net

They. Are. Awesome.


----------



## Windsy (Dec 31, 2011)

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @jayjaycurlz I got my HS combs from www.hotcombs.net
> 
> They. Are. Awesome.



Which one are you using, the detangler?


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I'm in! I don't need 12" but, I'm in for aggressive growth to reach my new goal with trims included. I've "thanked" the post and will be back with my starting stats. Rep'g USA.  This should be a breeze because this is what I do anyway.



I appreciate you so much or joining this Njoy - thank you for being an inspiration and showing the doubters that it CAN be done  we'd love to hear any tips you may have! I love USA, I've been there a few times, what part you from?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 31, 2011)

Count me in...... This will be very easy...


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

naturalpride said:


> Count me in, why not



You're in!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Which one are you using, the detangler?



I have the Mini Rake and HS1975 combs. Have I mentioned how awesome they are?  These combs have cut down my breakage like nothing else. I never thought a comb could make such a difference.

http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-mini-star-rake/

http://www.hotcombs.net/hs1975-styling-comb/


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I have the Mini Rake and HS1975 combs. Have I mentioned how awesome they are?  These combs have cut down my breakage like nothing else. I never thought a comb could make such a difference.
> 
> http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-mini-star-rake/
> 
> http://www.hotcombs.net/hs1975-styling-comb/


 
I ordered from a company in the UK. They took my money and after a week of non-delivery i emailed them for them to say they had sold out and were not sure when they would re-stock . They refunded my money promptly though.
tiffers have you used the Ouidad comb, as i have this?  How does it compare to the these combs?


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I ordered from a company in the UK. They took my money and after a week of non-delivery i emailed them for them to say they had sold out and were not sure when they would re-stock . They refunded my money promptly though.
> tiffers have you used the Ouidad comb, as i have this?  How does it compare to the these combs?



Bublin Aw, that sucks! At least they gave you your money back, though. 

I haven't tried the Ouidad comb. I wanted to try it soooo bad, but now that I have my HS combs, the urge to stray has disappeared.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NaturalBlackGurl said:


> ~ I'm in!!
> 
> Current Length: APL
> Goal: BSL
> ...



You're in babe! How are you finding Terressentials Mud Wash? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## NJoy (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> I appreciate you so much or joining this Njoy - thank you for being an inspiration and showing the doubters that it CAN be done  we'd love to hear any tips you may have! I love USA, I've been there a few times, what part you from?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Thanks for the kind words, Inspiired.  I'm in Metro Atlanta (Georgia). That's the A-T-L, Shawty!   ('k. Maybe that's a Southern US joke).  I'm looking forward to having fun in this thread.  Great title. It does grab attention.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

SkySurfer said:


> Haha im only in my first year of med school. i have like five and a half years to go lol!That reminds me i must update my blog!!



Aww so are you 18 too? Does it ever get stressful? Remember if so that the scalp massages can be relaxing and help! 

Hmhg x


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Inspiired.  I'm in Metro Atlanta (Georgia). That's the A-T-L, Shawty!   ('k. Maybe that's a Southern US joke).  I'm looking forward to having fun in this thread.  Great title. It does grab attention.



Haha I've heard that before! The amount of American TV I watch is unbelievable, especially black comedies!  Yeah this thread seems like it's gonna be super fun, #SlumberParty2012!! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> I am in, I am shoulder length with a blow out, hope to have a hip length blow out with 12 inches.
> 
> Joining because this should be a fun group.



Yay! It's defo gonna be fun 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NaturalBlackGurl said:


> Hey I love your blog!  I'm currently a Pre-Med student and Freshman in College, I still have about 3 1/2 years to go before Med School though  lol, how is it being Natural & in Med School??



Inspirational black women, keep it up, we all support you! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I told myself that I won't join anymore challenges, but what the heck? I'm in!
> 
> I think my growth is below average and wonder if its genetic or health related.  I will post details tomorrow.



Yay! Welcome  It may be worthy checking with the doctor, it could be a mild deficiency that can be easily fixed! Try incorporating more fruits/vegetables are mentioned in the first post, the vitamins from those may help 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Count me in...... This will be very easy...



Yay  have you done something similar previously?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Bublin Aw, that sucks! At least they gave you your money back, though.
> 
> I haven't tried the Ouidad comb. I wanted to try it soooo bad, but now that I have my HS combs, the urge to stray has disappeared.


 
The Ouidad is not seamless and i get the odd snap sound!
So...i have searched again and found that this site in Europe sell the combs http://www.hairandbeautyonline.com/en/search/Hercules+Sagemann/
I'm going to order the Mini Magic Star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the Mini Star 


















FOR THOSE INTERESTED IN THE UK THE TOTAL INCLUDING SHIPPING IS 30.07 EUROS WHICH IS ABOUT £25.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing finds ladies 

Hmhg <3


----------



## NaturalBlackGurl (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> Inspirational black women, keep it up, we all support you!
> 
> Hmhg <3



Aww! Thank you! 

~ && so far I'm using the Sultry Spice version of the mud wash &  I have completely got rid of my shampoo. I LOVE IT! it makes my hair very soft and cleans very well.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

NaturalBlackGurl said:


> Aww! Thank you!
> 
> ~ && so far I'm using the Sultry Spice version of the mud wash &  I have completely got rid of my shampoo. I LOVE IT! it makes my hair very soft and cleans very well.



You're welcome!

That's amazing, I'm stirring up my inner mixtress and tryin to find an alternative, I couldn't imagine shipping to the UK and how long it'll take. I'll keep you all updated 

Hmhg <3


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey y'all!  I'm in!  This overachiever is ready to put the naysayers to shame. 

Current Length:
I have loads of layers from APL to MBL. My longest layer (nape) is 6 inches to HL & my shortest layer (crown) is 9 inches to HL

Goal Length:
It would be awesome to grow my layers out & end this challenge with blunt cut HL!

NOTE: my crown grows way faster than my nape so it will probably catch up soon!

Plan of attack:
1) nouritress hair vitamins
2) sulfur Shea butter pomade (3-4 times a week)
3) henna monthly
4) cowashing at least 3 times a week w/ a once a week DC
5) buns & roller sets
6) moisturize & seal as needed
7) light protein weekly
8) only 3 relaxers in 2012
9) GHE 3-4 nights a week

Here's my starting pic. I'm on a weight loss challenge also & need prayers.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Hey y'all!  I'm in!  This overachiever is ready to put the naysayers to shame.
> 
> Current Length:
> I have loads of layers from APL to MBL. My longest layer (nape) is 6 inches to HL & my shortest layer (crown) is 9 inches to HL
> ...



#TeamOverachievers!  Sounds muy bien! Babe, we'll support you all the way!

Hmhg <3


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2011)

How did I miss this? I, too, have been inspired by Miss NJoy. This is what my hair currently looks like: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14833733&postcount=126

Well actually it's just a wee bit longer as these were taken over 2 weeks ago. My bangs are farther down on my nose. I'm already gunning for an inch per month.

An inch per month would take me back to my siggy pic & beyond. My goal is to go from the length I am now to at least BSB. Reaching BSB definitely makes WL doable in 2013 for me. 

I'm going to be:


Alternating growth aids monthly (I think). I was thinking this might prevent my hair from getting used to one particular growth aid. Any thoughts on that ladies? I'll be using MT/MTG/MN/Gro Aut & Bhingraj Oil
CWing daily w/AOHR & moisturizing/sealing. Baggying overnight w/my growth aid. Sometimes baggying during the day.
Washing weekly w/ACV & homemade mudwash & DCing/reg conditioning w/AOGBP

Taking: Cell Food, MSM, Fo-ti Root, Vitamineral Green, Silica, a multi & maybe biotin. I'm also finishing up a bottle of Nioxin but I didn't take it consistently so I can't really testify as to it working. I drink at least 1/2 gallon of water per day.
I will be PSing with wigs, weaves, tree braids, headwraps, my fave old lady turbans, you name it, the entire year. I haven't used any direct heat since April & my goal is not to use any until May 2014 (when my baby graduates from h.s. ).
I'm so driven I have a dollar store planner just for my hair. Every day I write in what I've done for my hair to include my supplements. I have monthly goals & this keeps me focused on my goals daily.
Good luck to all of the ladies in this challenge!


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in, but it's not because I have aspirations of achieving 1" per month (although that would be cool ). I more so need something to hold me accountable to implementing good hair practices. My failure to protective style has kept me at the same length for months. It's not that my hair can't grow - it can.  It's that I don't comb it the way I should (bottom up) and I don't protective style the way I should (via braids or twists), so I always lose the length I get. I'm sick of being so lazy. So yeah, count me in.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Dec 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I have the Mini Rake and HS1975 combs. Have I mentioned how awesome they are?  These combs have cut down my breakage like nothing else. I never thought a comb could make such a difference.
> 
> http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-mini-star-rake/
> 
> http://www.hotcombs.net/hs1975-styling-comb/




I must get me some of these combssss. Im going to treat myself next week to two of them .


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2011)

ok im in, i want to see progress:

i wont be posting a starting pic...hope that's ok but:

Current Length: choppy mix of collar bone length strands lol
Goal:waist length


----------



## QueenAmaka (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in! 

Current Hair Length:Below APL

Goal for 2012: Waist Length 

Plan of Action:

1. Green Smoothies Daily
2. Hair Vitamins Daily
3. Sulfur Hair Growth Oil daily
4. Wash Weekly/ Rollerset Weekly/ Cowash Weekly
5. Wear Buns 3 - 4 times per week
6. Relax Every 12 Weeks
7. Increase Water Intake

Good Luck Ladies! Let's keep each other encouraged.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> How did I miss this? I, too, have been inspired by Miss NJoy. This is what my hair currently looks like: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14833733&postcount=126
> 
> Well actually it's just a wee bit longer as these were taken over 2 weeks ago. My bangs are farther down on my nose. I'm already gunning for an inch per month.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I enjoyed reading that! Very positive and I like your idea of writing about what you do with your hair everyday - I will be doing something like that with my blog 
That's a good idea to alternate between growth aids, but how about every 2 months do you can track progress and decide on the product? 
Is your mud wash made with bentonite clay and aloe vera?
Love baggying!
#TeamWater & #TeamPS (but I will have my hair out also sometimes!)

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

QueenAmaka said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Current Hair Length:Below APL
> 
> ...



Wooo! Welcome chica! Sulphur seems to be on a lot of peoples list.

Hmhg <3


----------



## bizybee316 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in! This will be my first challenge...

Current hair length: About collarbone length

Goal for 2012: BSL

Reggie:

1. Planning on keeping it weaved up for pretty much the whole year...Will rock weave 1 month to 2 months at a time...take it down, deep condition and wear real hair out for about a week, then get rebraided. I'll probably get a relaxer after every other install...so about every four months, and when I get the relaxer ill also get my hair blown out to do a length check. Have to work on making sure my braids are kept moisturized under the weave.

2. Drink lots of water

3. I was taking Nioxin at one time, but it was making me break out something awful, so i may try some other type of vitamin, or supplement


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

bizybee316 said:


> I'm in! This will be my first challenge...
> 
> Current hair length: About collarbone length
> 
> ...



That sounds good! Yes, make sure your hair is moisturised, whenever I have weave, I spritz (water, aloe vera, rose water and glycerin) then seal with castor oil (http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2011/12/castor-oil.html)

Hmhg <3


----------



## keniciah (Dec 31, 2011)

I wanna be down.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm joing in
current length " 4B natural front close to eyebrows back mid throat
goal: Full Shoulder length

regiment:
1. Wash once a week
2. rollerset everyweek
3. mtg every other night
4. vitamins daily
5. 8 cups of water daily


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> Thank you, I enjoyed reading that! Very positive and I like your idea of writing about what you do with your hair everyday - I will be doing something like that with my blog
> That's a good idea to alternate between growth aids, but how about every 2 months do you can track progress and decide on the product?
> Is your mud wash made with bentonite clay and aloe vera?
> Love baggying!
> ...



Inspiired 
Thanks - I'm so excited. As for the growth aids, the only 1 I've never used before is the MTG. I've gotten an inch in a month from MT, MN & the GroAut/Bhingraj Oil. I just never was consistent enough to keep it going. So, it's like I know they work But, I just have to keep going & not get an inch & then stop. 2 months might not be a bad idea. If I don't get an inch both months then I'll drop back to a month. 

My mud wash is clay & AV - I also put some lavender EO drops in it today. At some point I'm going to remember to buy some mint EO to add to it as well.


----------



## silentdove13 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting this challenge. 2012 is my 'get back on track' year and I had planned on laying off the heat this year except for the two weddings i'm in 

Current Length: Almost shoulder length
Goal: APL, BSL in 2012
Starting Pic:  in signature


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

keniciah said:


> I wanna be down.



'Thank' the first post & you're in! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> I'm joing in
> current length " 4B natural front close to eyebrows back mid throat
> goal: Full Shoulder length
> 
> ...



Excited to see your hair growth 

Hmhg <3


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 31, 2011)

Inspiired said:


> Yay! Welcome  It may be worthy checking with the doctor, it could be a mild deficiency that can be easily fixed! Try incorporating more fruits/vegetables are mentioned in the first post, the vitamins from those may help
> 
> Hmhg <3



I do try to drink green smoothies and huge amounts of veggies daily.  I will check with the doc just in case I have a deficiency- especially iron.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Inspiired
> Thanks - I'm so excited. As for the growth aids, the only 1 I've never used before is the MTG. I've gotten an inch in a month from MT, MN & the GroAut/Bhingraj Oil. I just never was consistent enough to keep it going. So, it's like I know they work But, I just have to keep going & not get an inch & then stop. 2 months might not be a bad idea. If I don't get an inch both months then I'll drop back to a month.
> 
> My mud wash is clay & AV - I also put some lavender EO drops in it today. At some point I'm going to remember to buy some mint EO to add to it as well.



That sounds amazing! Yes, consistency is key if you find that a product is working.

Lovelyyy, in Jan I'll be doing bentonite clay + aloe vera + EOs too 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in! I currently get about 1/4 of an inch a month erplexed.

My plan of action is to keep my hair stretched and to keep it moisturized. my current length is between APL and BSL. My goal by the end of the year is to be WL. I'll post a starting pic soon


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

silentdove13 said:


> Thanks for posting this challenge. 2012 is my 'get back on track' year and I had planned on laying off the heat this year except for the two weddings i'm in
> 
> Current Length: Almost shoulder length
> Goal: APL, BSL in 2012
> Starting Pic:  in signature



Excellent! & brilliant idea! Remember to try and stretch your hair before hand and use lots of heat protection! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2011)

NJoy said:


> @Spongebob @Nat1984
> 
> Me! Well, pretty much.  I grew 10" in my first year. 2" in March. Trimmed about an inch total. And I have pics! Take a look. I have more pics than that but, that gives pics of practically each month.
> 
> I was a newbie and saw the Grow an inch a month Challenge. So, that convinced me it was doable.



NJoy you are such a sweetheart, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> I do try to drink green smoothies and huge amounts of veggies daily.  I will check with the doc just in case I have a deficiency- especially iron.



In that case, yeah it's probably an iron deficiency which wpis easily resolved. Defo see your doc 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> I'm in! I currently get about 1/4 of an inch a month erplexed.
> 
> My plan of action is to keep my hair stretched and to keep it moisturized. my current length is between APL and BSL. My goal by the end of the year is to be WL. I'll post a starting pic soon



Let's do this! Hopefully you can find some tips on here to increase the 1/4 growth 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! It's 01:18 in London now 

Hmhg <3


----------



## ree.denise (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2011)

I really really really wanna join!!!! but i need 2 make sure I can get hold of Nioxin in the Uk first. any uk ladies gonna use nioxin? where do you get yours from?

There's loads of Nioxin products on the web, anyone know which ones the right one? Is it the *Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging complex (90 Tablets)*? I found that on google.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob i asked the same question up thread and haven't had a response.  The vitamins don't seem to be easily available in the UK.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year ladies.
I'm started how i mean to go on....i just got home from celebrations and put AO HSR mixed with Castor Oil onto my hair, twisted it up and put a shower cap on before bed.

I'm going in haaaaard for 2012!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 31, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Spongebob i asked the same question up thread and haven't had a response.  The vitamins don't seem to be easily available in the UK.



Bublin yeh I noticed that! but there's ebay and amazon, if only we know the name of the correct product to buy. There's a Nioxin=2inch per month thread somewhere and the OP said she was using Nioxin Intensive Therapy recharging complex. I'll wait a bit more before buying to see if anyone gives us an answer.

p.s im goinnnnn hard tooo. 2012 i must end with tailbone length lmao


----------



## Bublin (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob aim high yes!  (well actually low)

Keep us posted with what you find re Nioxin.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 31, 2011)

Spongebob

Nioxin only makes one vitamin. I got confused b/c of the names & thought there was more than one myself. I didn't take it consistently so I can't testify as to the growth claims.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> I really really really wanna join!!!! but i need 2 make sure I can get hold of Nioxin in the Uk first. any uk ladies gonna use nioxin? where do you get yours from?
> 
> There's loads of Nioxin products on the web, anyone know which ones the right one? Is it the *Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging complex (90 Tablets)*? I found that on google.





Bublin said:


> Spongebob i asked the same question up thread and haven't had a response.  The vitamins don't seem to be easily available in the UK.



It sounds like some miracle product doesn't it!? Whenever you buy online, research about authenticity of product and company 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

ree.denise said:


> I'm in
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959



Just 'thank' the first post and you're in! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Happy New Year ladies.
> I'm started how i mean to go on....i just got home from celebrations and put AO HSR mixed with Castor Oil onto my hair, twisted it up and put a shower cap on before bed.
> 
> I'm going in haaaaard for 2012!



My girl's going innn! Haha yeah I spritz my hair and scalp then massaged my scalp with a mixed of castor oil and olive oil, covered with a silk bonnet, it's still moist! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> Bublin yeh I noticed that! but there's ebay and amazon, if only we know the name of the correct product to buy. There's a Nioxin=2inch per month thread somewhere and the OP said she was using Nioxin Intensive Therapy recharging complex. I'll wait a bit more before buying to see if anyone gives us an answer.
> 
> p.s im goinnnnn hard tooo. 2012 i must end with tailbone length lmao





Bublin said:


> Spongebob aim high yes!  (well actually low)
> 
> Keep us posted with what you find re Nioxin.



Can't wait to see all your progress! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in. I had damn near 9 or so inches this year including two trims, so I'm in.
Trying to see if I can make it to at least MBL this year. I will be using a few of the #s listed as they have helped me this year.

Current Length: APL
Goal: MBL
Regi: Mainly doing wash-n-gos as a PS. Using my megatek mix. Deep conditioning twice a week. Sealing ends and moisturizing hear daily. Limiting heat use to maybe once a a month. Co-washing daily or every other day.
Starting Pic:


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

It makes me smile to see us growing as a community that are helping each other 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> I'm in. I had damn near 9 or so inches this year including two trims, so I'm in.
> Trying to see if I can make it to at least MBL this year. I will be using a few of the #s listed as they have helped me this year.
> 
> Current Length: APL
> ...



Lovely! Welcome aboard girl! & well done on your growth, thank you for proving that it is possible! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> I really really really wanna join!!!! but i need 2 make sure I can get hold of Nioxin in the Uk first. any uk ladies gonna use nioxin? where do you get yours from?
> 
> There's loads of Nioxin products on the web, anyone know which ones the right one? Is it the *Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging complex (90 Tablets)*? I found that on google.





Bublin said:


> Spongebob i asked the same question up thread and haven't had a response.  The vitamins don't seem to be easily available in the UK.



I think it is this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001A8CALI

but gosh it is expensive, have considered the Maxi Hair, apparently it has the same ingredients than hairfinity!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 1, 2012)

g.lo said:


> I think it is this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001A8CALI
> 
> but gosh it is expensive, have considered the Maxi Hair, apparently it has the same ingredients than hairfinity!


 
Yes, i thought i can't justify buying for that price.

@g.lo Which Maxi Hair are you referring to? The one by Lamberts or by Country Life? 

I found a review for Country Life which is not very favourable because of the lack of Saw Palmetto
http://www.thehairlossreview.com/maxi_hair_review.html

Maxahair Hairomega seems to be far more superior and is £19.99
http://www.sarafansports.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=136

Here is the review for it
http://www.thehairlossreview.com/maxahair_review.html

What do you think?


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Yes, i thought i can't justify buying for that price.
> 
> g.lo Which Maxi Hair are you referring to?  The one by Lamberts or by Country Life?
> 
> ...



the country life one!! thanks for the links, I bet you the Nioxin was 30quid not long ago, i saved it in my favourite because i wanted to buy, oh well!!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 1, 2012)

g.lo said:


> the country life one!! thanks for the links, I bet you the Nioxin was 30quid not long ago, i saved it in my favourite because i wanted to buy, oh well!!


 
I'm going for the Maxahair Hairomega - it sounds good with lots of positive reviews....and free delivery.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I'm going for the Maxahair Hairomega - it sounds good with lots of positive reviews....and free delivery.



i bought the maihair a couple weeks ago, but haven't satrted taking it yet, i will just add some saw palmetto and beta sisterol tablets! will see!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

g.lo said:


> I think it is this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001A8CALI
> 
> but gosh it is expensive, have considered the Maxi Hair, apparently it has the same ingredients than hairfinity!





Bublin said:


> Yes, i thought i can't justify buying for that price.
> 
> @g.lo Which Maxi Hair are you referring to? The one by Lamberts or by Country Life?
> 
> ...





g.lo said:


> the country life one!! thanks for the links, I bet you the Nioxin was 30quid not long ago, i saved it in my favourite because i wanted to buy, oh well!!





Bublin said:


> I'm going for the Maxahair Hairomega - it sounds good with lots of positive reviews....and free delivery.





g.lo said:


> i bought the maihair a couple weeks ago, but haven't satrted taking it yet, i will just add some saw palmetto and beta sisterol tablets! will see!



Heyyy chicas! Thank you so much for all your input! Has anyone got any of the ingredients/content so we can compare? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Has anyone got any staples? I think some of mine is defo coconut oil & castor oil 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 1, 2012)

*Maxahair Ingredients*






_Maxahair Ingredients_​ 
In addition to having saw palmetto and beta-sitosterol, it has _Pygeum africanum_ as a DHT blocker. The _Pygeum _tree found in Africa is also used to treat benign prostatic hyperplasia, another condition that develops from elevated DHT levels. [Sources 1, 2, 3]
Red raspberries have been shown to have anti-oxidant properties as well as phytosterols which aid in hormone balance.
Cat's Claw, or _Urtica dioica_, has significant DHT inhibiting properties as well. This well documented herb has had hundreds of positive studies done on it that are accessible at herbmed: http://www.herbmed.org/herbs/herb130.htm
Broccoli has been shown to also have 5-alpha-reductase inhibiting activity. [Source 4]
Lycopene is an anti-oxidant that is commonly found in tomatoes. Its anti-oxidant properties prevent oxidizing agents that are ubiquitous in our environment from damaging cells within the body and to hair. 
Maitake mushrooms are used in Japan to stop hair loss in cancer patients. [Source 5]
Reishi mushrooms are also used in many Japanese hair loss products. [Source 6]
Quercetin has been shown to diminish the effects of DHT on cells with androgen receptors like your hair follicles.
Juniper berries have an oil that stops hair loss.
Buchu leaves promote circulation which helps to get rid of toxins trapped around the hair follicles and provides them with the nutrients they need..
Pumpkin seed powder contains phytosterols that stop 5-alpha-reductase activity. Although saw palmetto and beta-sitosterol are much more effective, the inclusion of pumpkin seed is a notable addition to an already comprehensive formula. [Source 7, 8, 9]
Burdock root oil is a popular European scalp treatment that improves hair strength, shine, body, and decreases dandruff and hair loss. The budock root is rich in phytosterols and essential fatty acids that help hair growth and prevent loss.
Gravel root is beneficial to the urinary and renal systems. When introduced to the body, it increases the rate of toxin removal by the kidneys.
Marshmallow root has anticatarrhal, anti-inflamamtory, antilithic, demulcent, diuretic, emollient, expectorant, galactagogue, lithotriptic, mucilant, nutritive, and vulnerary properties and is helpful in the maintainence of overall health.
Parsley is often thought of as a table garnish and is overlooked for its beneficial properties. It is rich in volatile oils and flavonoids. Volatile oils have tumor inhibiting properties by aiding removal of carcinogenic (cancer causing) chemicals that don't belong in the body. Anti-oxidants are chemicals that take the brunt of attack by oxidizing chemicals so that your normal cells. Parsley has a lot of anti-oxidants that stop attack by oxidizing agents.
*Does Maxahair Work?*





_A Bottle of Maxahair._​ 
We've gone over why hair loss happens and what can be done to stop DHT from causing it. Maxahair has the ingredients that will inhibit the production of DHT and hair miniaturization. It has DHT-blocking doses of saw palmetto extract, beta-sitosterol, pumpkin seed, pygeum, broccoli, burdock root, as welll as ingredients that promote hair growth.
*Is Maxahair Safe?*

The dosages within Maxahair are very reasonable. Higher dosages have been safely used to treat men with prostate problems, a more serious problem also involving the production of too much DHT.
*Price:*

*Overall Rating:*


















/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Taken from http://www.thehairlossreview.com/maxahair_review.html


----------



## g.lo (Jan 1, 2012)

*COUNTRY LIFE Maxi-Hair 90 tabs*









(picture may be of
different size or flavor)

Serving Size2TabletsServings Per Container45
Amount Per Serving% Daily Value
Vitamin A(as Retinyl Palmitate)5,000IU100%Vitamin C(as Ascorbic Acid,Rose Hips)200mg333%Vitamin E(as D-Alpha Tocopheryl Acid Succinate)50IU167%Thiamin(Vitamin B1)(as Thiamin HCL)30mg2,000%Riboflavin(Vitamin B2)50mg2,941%Niacin(as Niacinamide)50mg250%Vitamin B6(as Pyridoxine HCL)50mg2,500%Folic Acid400mcg100%Vitamin B12(as Cyanocobalamin)50mcg833%D-Biotin2,000mcg667%Pantothenic Acid(as D-Calcium Pantothenate)50mg500%Calcium(as Calcium Carbonate)200mg20%Iodine(as Kelp)225mcg150%Zinc(as Zinc Amino Acid Chelate)15mg100%Selenium(as Selenium Amino Acid Chelate)50mcg71%Copper(as Copper Amino Acid Chelate)1mg50%
MSM(Methylsulfonylmethane)600mg*L-Methionine(Free Form)250mg*Canola Fatty Acid Complex(Source Of Unsaturated Fatty Acids, Linoleic And Oleic Acids)200mg*Horsetail Extract 2:1(Leaf/stem)100mg*L-Cysteine(as L-Cysteine HCL)100mg*Inositol50mg*PABA(Para-Aminobenzoic Acid)50mg*Choline(from 50 Mg Choline Bitartrate)23mg*
* Daily Value not establishedOther IngredientsCellulose, Stearic Acid, Oligosaccharides, Magnesium Stearate, Cellulose & Glycerin Coating, Silica, Calcium Silicate, Natural VanillaNo: Yeast, Wheat, Soy, Gluten, Milk, Salt, Sugar, Preservatives Or Artificial Color.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 1, 2012)

December 31, 2011/ January 1, 2012: I'M IN!!

Current Length:twa
Goal:shoulder
Starting Pic: in fotki
February 1st 2012: Next check-in.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in, gotta make a comeback from a 2in trim from a SHS... starting pic below:


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 1, 2012)

*I wasn't gonna join because 12 inches in 12 months does seem quite ambitious, but hell, why not?

This is the last challenge I'm joining.  Don't be postin' no more good challenges to trap me, y'all!  I'm already in 5!  But 2 are the same (here & on BHM) and one is just a photo reveal challenge so I'll say 3.

Starting length: Almost APL (I have about 1" to 1.5" to go)
Goal length: Full BSB normally but I guess if I'm aiming for 12 inches I'll say 2 inches past WL 
Starting pic (using the same one for every challenge lol): 





*


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Day 1 of 2012!

2 glasses of water, 6 to go

Beauty Vites vitamins taken

Sulfur Hair Growth Oil applied

First relaxer of 2012 coming up in less than 2 weeks.

I will make waist length this year


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 1, 2012)

just placed my order for nioxin recharging complex. £ 50 ! (product and shipping) that's without the bank chargers, and delivery option charge (which I can't seem to find the exact cost for anywhere). It's 3 months worth, so we'll see if it's worth it. I'm a bit nervous actually cause last time I purchased a £ 7 CD on amazon, they sneaked in a £ 50 annual subscription thing which i didn't ask for. but hey ho. It's done now. can't wait to get them now 

Inspiired count me in baaaybe, i'll come back with my starting pic and info in a bit 

oh and Bublin! I bought the nioxin (intensive therapy) recharching complex (90 tablets). there seems to be a much cheaper one on amazon (something like 13 quid) but that's cos it's only got one third of the tablets (30 tablets instead of 90). considering all the extra chargers may be worth buying the 90 tablets one, so ull only be charged once. 

oh can't wait to get 12 inches. might be done with hair growing then hehe  

happy growing every 1!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin said:


> *Maxahair Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





g.lo said:


> *COUNTRY LIFE Maxi-Hair 90 tabs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These actually sound amazing! How are you gonna choose!?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> I'm in, gotta make a comeback from a 2in trim from a SHS... starting pic below:



Excited to see your growth hun!

Hmhg <3


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin said:


> *Maxahair Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ Bublin
Thanks for this! I'm going to check into this one. I like that it also has Mushroom extracts. Chinese mushrooms are superfoods for healing & health. Shiitake helps with: fibroids, blood pressure, cholesterol & cancer. & Maitake helps with: hemorrhoids, blood pressure, cancer, cholesterol, lowering blood sugar levels & chronic fatigue.

I usually take Nature's Sunshine HSN 
A herbalist in my hometown also told me about Irwin's Natural's Healthy Skin & Hair & Nails
I'm going to compare the three & either chose 1 or all 3.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

bajanplums1 said:


> December 31, 2011/ January 1, 2012: I'M IN!!
> 
> Current Length:twa
> Goal:shoulder
> ...



Exciting stuff!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:


> *I wasn't gonna join because 12 inches in 12 months does seem quite ambitious, but hell, why not?
> 
> This is the last challenge I'm joining.  Don't be postin' no more good challenges to trap me, y'all!  I'm already in 5!  But 2 are the same (here & on BHM) and one is just a photo reveal challenge so I'll say 3.
> 
> ...



Ambition is good! Welcome a board!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Day 1 of 2012!
> 
> 2 glasses of water, 6 to go
> 
> ...



You WILL make it to WL 
I absolutely love water!
Happy you're doing well!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> just placed my order for nioxin recharging complex. £ 50 ! (product and shipping) that's without the bank chargers, and delivery option charge (which I can't seem to find the exact cost for anywhere). It's 3 months worth, so we'll see if it's worth it. I'm a bit nervous actually cause last time I purchased a £ 7 CD on amazon, they sneaked in a £ 50 annual subscription thing which i didn't ask for. but hey ho. It's done now. can't wait to get them now
> 
> Inspiired count me in baaaybe, i'll come back with my starting pic and info in a bit
> 
> ...



Ooooh exciting! Tell us how it goes! 
You're in doll!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> [/CENTER]
> Bublin
> Thanks for this! I'm going to check into this one. I like that it also has Mushroom extracts. Chinese mushrooms are superfoods for healing & health. Shiitake helps with: fibroids, blood pressure, cholesterol & cancer. & Maitake helps with: hemorrhoids, blood pressure, cancer, cholesterol, lowering blood sugar levels & chronic fatigue.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your contributions girls!

Hmhg <3


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 1, 2012)

*I really want to try Nioxin but they have so many that I'm not sure which one to order. Which ones are you guys ordering? *


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

*My blogpost for today (1/1/2012): http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/green-house-effect-ghe.html*
_Off topic blogpost for today (1/1/2012): http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/hint-of-red.html_


----------



## Guyaneek (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't completely read the entire thread yet but I'm really excited about this. I love what you wrote and I feel like you were able to cover everything. I'm in!!! I'm using the mobile app so I can't like the post now but I will!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 1, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:


> *I really want to try Nioxin but they have so many that I'm not sure which one to order. Which ones are you guys ordering? *



Hi HautePinkHeels, quite a few people (in this thread, and other threads) have mentioned the same product name, and have given the same link for this product

*Nioxin Intensive Therapy Recharging Complex (90 tablets) *

link :  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0ZFKY2NE2ZFSP87729ZM

It's ridiculously expensive for uk buyers, but if u search Nioxin threads in this forum, it seems that US buyers get it for quite a relatively cheap price


----------



## zora (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in.

I'm going to make my custom conditioners as a pre-poo and go to the Dominicans on Fridays to do my hair.

I will exercise

I will do the castor oil mix thingy

I will utilize hair rinses.

I will use a satin cap (I was a newlywed in 2011.  The cap is back on for 2012)

I will be less stressed.

And last but not least, I will pray for it.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Guyaneek said:


> I haven't completely read the entire thread yet but I'm really excited about this. I love what you wrote and I feel like you were able to cover everything. I'm in!!! I'm using the mobile app so I can't like the post now but I will!



Aww babe, thank you for your nice comments! Welcome to the year long #SlumberParty haha.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 1, 2012)

Spongebob - you go girl.  I look forward to your review.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm using Camille Rose's growth oil right now, but once it's gone, I'm gonna start making my own. I'm really excited about it! It'll be infused with all kinds of yummy herbs and spices.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I'm using Camille Rose's growth oil right now, but once it's gone, I'm gonna start making my own. I'm really excited about it! It'll be infused with all kinds of yummy herbs and spices.



I love the liberation of making my own stuff!

Hmhg <3


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 1, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with my coffee oil/JBCO/rosemary/lavendar mix.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Inspiired

You are doing a fabulous job at keeping the board moving. KUTGW, girlie! This thread is THE place to be! :woohoo:


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 1, 2012)

I am definitely in this one! 

*Current Length*:Shoulder/collarbone length
*Goal:*
 **realistic:* Full APL -> Brushing BSL
 **12 inches/year*: Full MBL --> brushing WSL

If Njoy could retain 10 inches in one year, I am pretty sure I can do the same; or at least I hope so.

*Regimen*


Use as many *natural products* on my hair as possible, aside from (mega-tek, aphogee and a deep conditioner)
*Growth aids*: Mega-tek; may or may not make a sulfur-based oil, JBCO
*Wash day!* *dry scalp treatment* colloidal oatmeal mixed with olive oil and water prior to shampoo; *Pre-poo* length of hair with JBCO, *cleanse *with (ACV, Aloe vera and EO mix), *deep condition*, *Final rinse* Nettle tea rinse/coffee rinse
*LOC method*
*Scalp massages* w/ EO prior to workout (4-5 days/week)
*Clean diet/juicing *
*Supplements*: Nioxin (need to purchase), Multi-V (for now), Fish oil, MSM, Sea Buckthorn (need to purchase), B-Complex, whey protein isolate
*low heat* for stretching hair, flat iron very low heat


*I may also look into juicing grapefruit and massaging it on my scalp or rubbing a slice on my scalp overnight based on a previous thread I posted that an active ingredient has encouraged hair growth

However, ill eventually simplify this or at least try to since it kind of seems a lot :/


----------



## ecornett (Jan 1, 2012)

after a lil thought im in yall!!! lol i will be wearing my hair in various low manipulation styles. absolutely no heat and exercising and i have found and amazing home made deep conditioner that makes my curls pop so i will use it weekly.
im a newb with apl transitioning hair so 12 in in 12 mnths would put me way over my goal of fully natural cbl hair


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 1, 2012)

I"m so in!  I haven't been on the boards in MONTHS and this is a hell of a way to bring in the New Year... I know myself though and I will have to have my hair in a weave or something or else it's gonna come into contact with heat. I'm going to post my before pics and regimen after I eat dinner....! I'm too ecxited about it, I just hope the excitement lasts...lol


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

zora said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I'm going to make my custom conditioners as a pre-poo and go to the Dominicans on Fridays to do my hair.
> 
> ...



Aww you grow girl! Exciting 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I massaged my scalp with my coffee oil/JBCO/rosemary/lavendar mix.



Sounds yummy! Last night I did a castor oil and olive oil scalp massage 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Inspiired
> 
> You are doing a fabulous job at keeping the board moving. KUTGW, girlie! This thread is THE place to be! :woohoo:



Wooo! Aww thank you so much Njoy! *blackgirlblush!* haha 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I am definitely in this one!
> 
> *Current Length*:Shoulder/collarbone length
> *Goal:*
> ...



Yay! Can't wait to see how you get along. Defo NJoy is a major inspiration; so honoured to have her as part of this challenge 

Hmhg <3



ecornett said:


> after a lil thought im in yall!!! lol i will be wearing my hair in various low manipulation styles. absolutely no heat and exercising and i have found and amazing home made deep conditioner that makes my curls pop so i will use it weekly.
> im a newb with apl transitioning hair so 12 in in 12 mnths would put me way over my goal of fully natural cbl hair



Low manipulation styles are amazing in general for the health of hair. DCs that make curls pop = yum! I'm excited for you!

Hmhg <3



HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> I"m so in!  I haven't been on the boards in MONTHS and this is a hell of a way to bring in the New Year... I know myself though and I will have to have my hair in a weave or something or else it's gonna come into contact with heat. I'm going to post my before pics and regimen after I eat dinner....! I'm too ecxited about it, I just hope the excitement lasts...lol



A great positive way to start 2012!  Weave is a good protective style as long as the hairdresser cares for your real hair  looking forward to seeing your progress!

Hmhg <3

- remember girlies, if you haven't already, remember to 'thank' the first post so I can keep track of everyone


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 1, 2012)

Bublin - can't believe its now £45 for nioxin on amazon - i bought the 90-capsule bottle about 3 weeks ago for £32, which I thought was pricey enough compared with the Hair Skin and Nail vitamins I was getting from boots for about half the price.  On a positive note I've noticed with Nioxin that my nails are much harder and longer than usual - Hopefully the same should be happening to my hair.

My regimen for 2012 is to follow the the crown 'n' glory challenge, moisturize with braid spray and wash every 2-3 weeks.

Current length is in the pic attached


----------



## Bublin (Jan 1, 2012)

@brittle_hair i can't beleive the rise in price. I bet they've got people spying on forums . 
And it's the new year. After everyone's done  they've probably predicted that everyones going to start their New 

Year's Resolutions health wise so bumped up the price.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep, i think they are definitely spying on forums!  But I wont be buying it again at that price!


----------



## zionlady (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it too late for me to join this challenge? Just subscribed today and will like to be APL by the end of the year. Im currently at EL with a lot of damaged ends.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 1, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Is it too late for me to join this challenge? Just subscribed today and will like to be APL by the end of the year. Im currently at EL with a lot of damaged ends.



Of course it's not too late! Welcomeee  we'll all support you chica!  have you any idea on your regimen or are you still deciding? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in - gotta grow as much as possible before I BC. 
Starting pic:


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 1, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see how you get along. Defo @NJoy is a major inspiration; so honoured to have her as part of this challenge
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I stay on top of my hair under an install.  I like to put them in myself because then I know that it is a good install with care and attention paid to MY hair but time doesn't permit that so I go to the salon.  


I honestly can't say that I have a set reggie.  when my hair is not in weaves, I oil my scalp regularly with JBCO or NJoys sulfer mix recipe.  I am going to be realistic and say that I will oil my scalp when I have my hair out.  I need to find a staple shampoo and conditioner.  I prepoo with Praital silk worm rinse and it does wonders for my hair.  I am focused on gaining length and retaining it.  I lost a MASSIVE amount of hair these past few months due to stress so I am all on board with the ""no stress" part of this challenge.  I started taking the garlic drops in water to try to combat the shedding, my hair is ridiculously thin because of it, It's a nice length just paper thin.    I ordered Haifinity, which I have always had great success with.  I just took my hair out of a weave and I gained 1 1/2" in a month and a half so I really want to make weaves my staple protective style.  I am going to get a silk based closure so I don't have to leave any of my hair out and redo it every 6 weeks.

I will take my vitamins daily
I will workout daily, except for my off day.
I will drink at least 10 glasses of water.
I will oil my scalp no less than 5 days a week.
I will do daily scalp massages.  (cleanse scalp every 2 days with Seabreeze as to not accumulate buildup)
I will wash my hair once every 2 weeks.
I will limit heat to special occasions and length checks.
I will do regular protein treatments.
I will seal my ends when my hair is not in a weave or under a half wig.
I will do regular DC's.

So far, that's all I plan to do.  starting pics attached, let me know if they don't show up.  The last picture, you can really see the devastation from the excessive shedding, my hair is friggin see through.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im in!! Im visualizing and ready to conquer...pushing my growth to the limit


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2012)

Just cut a little over an inch of my tail that touched MBL. I'm excited. Most of my hair is the same length now. 






I need to update my inches now

My longest layer is NOW 7 inches from HL & my shortest layer is still 9 inches from HL. My shortest layer represent my face framing layers so I may just keep them. So it's really 7 inches to my final goal  and i am planning another 1 inch trim in July  I'm aiming for 8 inches total now this year  Which is 2/3 inch/month!  My average rate doing nothing is 1/2 inch/month. 

This is so doable so that's 0.67 inch/month for those who don't like fractions. LOL!


----------



## Moca (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope It's not too late to join . My hair usually grows 1/2 inch per month, but with this challenge I will strive for more. 

My new regimen
Length: layered, but longest layer is shoulder length.
Scalp massage daily
Co wash every other week, shampoo every other week
Protective style with braids under wig
Green house effect 5 x
Deep condition every week, alternating with kenra moist, and 2 minute keratin
 I will also trim every 2 months over the next 6 months...
Moist and seal with shea moist yucca aloe growth lotion.

Last but not least vitamins.... Whey protein, vitamin world women's multi vit, gnc hair skin, nails, msm,and iron.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2012)

Another cheerer from the sidelines here . Good luck ladies. I cannot help but watch the amazing results that are pending up ahead.


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jan 2, 2012)

*I'd like to see what my max growth is natural, so i'm in! My hair thrives best when left alone so i'll shampoo, DC and moisturize once a week. Spritz with water daily to revive curls and chelate once a month. I'll also start doing daily scalp massages to get those follicles moving and start a multivitamin. My starting pic is below and i'm 5 inches all around. *


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> I'm in - gotta grow as much as possible before I BC.
> Starting pic in siggy:



Yay! A 'to-be' fellow natural!

Hmhg <{


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Oh yes, I stay on top of my hair under an install.  I like to put them in myself because then I know that it is a good install with care and attention paid to MY hair but time doesn't permit that so I go to the salon.
> 
> 
> I honestly can't say that I have a set reggie.  when my hair is not in weaves, I oil my scalp regularly with JBCO or NJoys sulfer mix recipe.  I am going to be realistic and say that I will oil my scalp when I have my hair out.  I need to find a staple shampoo and conditioner.  I prepoo with Praital silk worm rinse and it does wonders for my hair.  I am focused on gaining length and retaining it.  I lost a MASSIVE amount of hair these past few months due to stress so I am all on board with the ""no stress" part of this challenge.  I started taking the garlic drops in water to try to combat the shedding, my hair is ridiculously thin because of it, It's a nice length just paper thin.    I ordered Haifinity, which I have always had great success with.  I just took my hair out of a weave and I gained 1 1/2" in a month and a half so I really want to make weaves my staple protective style.  I am going to get a silk based closure so I don't have to leave any of my hair out and redo it every 6 weeks.
> ...



It's amazing that you know exactly what to do and to move forward! I also gain a lot of growth from weaves but it hurts so much when hairdressers do it! How did you learn to do it yourself? The pics showed up! Your hair is gorgeous  stress? We'll support you all the way, also listen to my uncle bob marleys song - three little birds  I can't wait to see your progress! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

lawyer2be371 said:


> Im in!! Im visualizing and ready to conquer...pushing my growth to the limit



That's the spirit babe! Exciting right!?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Just cut a little over an inch of my tail that touched MBL. I'm excited. Most of my hair is the same length now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's amazing babe! You'll do it and I can't wait to see when you do! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

Moca said:


> I hope It's not too late to join . My hair usually grows 1/2 inch per month, but with this challenge I will strive for more.
> 
> My new regimen
> Length: layered, but longest layer is shoulder length.
> ...



Of course it's not too late! The more the merrier! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *I'd like to see what my max growth is natural, so i'm in! My hair thrives best when left alone so i'll shampoo, DC and moisturize once a week. Spritz with water daily to revive curls and chelate once a month. I'll also start doing daily scalp massages to get those follicles moving and start a multivitamin. My starting pic is below and i'm 5 inches all around. *
> 
> View attachment 133127



I'd love to see max growth too! It'll be awesome. Your reggie sounds good btw 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

Can the UK ladies please share what (shop bought) deep conditioners they are using.
I recently realised the majority of what i have is protein based and i need moisture.

At the moment i have...
*Keracare Humecto*
*CON Argan Oil Intensive Treatment *(i have a sachet that i've not yet used but i love the sulphate free shampoo)
*Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle*
*Nuaat Silicon Mask *(so far i have only used this on my dd and the condition and shine was amazing)

What are you ladies using?


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Can the UK ladies please share what (shop bought) deep conditioners they are using.
> I recently realised the majority of what i have is protein based and i need moisture.
> 
> At the moment i have...
> ...



I absolutely LOVE *Africa's Best Organic Olive Oil Deep Conditioner* - probably got it from PAKS but they sell it in any hair shop 

I want to start making homemade deep cons though!

Hmhg <3


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 2, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> It's amazing that you know exactly what to do and to move forward! I also gain a lot of growth from weaves but it hurts so much when hairdressers do it! How did you learn to do it yourself? The pics showed up! Your hair is gorgeous  stress? We'll support you all the way, also listen to my uncle bob marleys song - three little birds  I can't wait to see your progress!
> 
> Hmhg <3




I started doing weaves when I was still in HS although those were 
'okay'-nothing I'd wear today.  I went to Cosmetology school and I have my license and I have honed and fine-tuned my skills over the past 10-11 years.  When I braid my hair or a clients hair, I take the style they/I want in consideration along with the texture of their/my hair, the density of their/my hair and condition of their/my scalp.  It all plays a part in preserving the health of the hair.  Some beauticians make the mistake in treating everyone's hair the same-this is a no-no.  You CAN"T do to my hair what you could do to a woman's hair that's thicker, it wont respond the same and I will spend too much time trying to blend it, fix it, or make it look presentable and I will end up manipulating it far too much and it will break off.  Another common mistake is when the base braids are too tight, they don't need to be extremely tight because when the weave is sewn on, the thread is going to pull on the braid and tighten it a bit more.  If the braids are too tight, then your hair can, and more than likely, will break off at the roots...  I don't mind telling the person braiding my hair that they are doing it wrong either, its MY hair....lol


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> I started doing weaves when I was still in HS although those were
> 'okay'-nothing I'd wear today.  I went to Cosmetology school and I have my license and I have honed and fine-tuned my skills over the past 10-11 years.  When I braid my hair or a clients hair, I take the style they/I want in consideration along with the texture of their/my hair, the density of their/my hair and condition of their/scalp.  It all plays a part in preserving the health of the hair.  Some beauticians make the mistake in treating everyones hair the same-this is a no-no.  You can do to my hair what you could do to a woman's hair that's thicker, it wont respond the same and I will spend too much time trying to blend it, fix it, or make it look presentable and I will end up manipulating it far too much and it will break off.  Another common mistake is when the base braids are too tight, they don't need to be extremely tight because when the weave is sewn on, the thread is goig to pull on the braid and tighten iy a bit ,more.  If the braids are too tight, then your hair can, and more than likely, will break off at the roots...  I don't mind telling the person braiding my hair that they are doing it wrong either, its MY hair....lol



Aww I wish all people that did hair do it like you! Thanks for that 

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Jan 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Can the UK ladies please share what (shop bought) deep conditioners they are using.
> I recently realised the majority of what i have is protein based and i need moisture.
> 
> At the moment i have...
> ...



I am in the Ayurvedic challenge as well, so so far i mix my BFH condish with my Ayurvecic powders!!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been looking for Njoy sulfur recipe since yesterday. Could someone please direct me and yes I would like to be in this challenge as I am going to do the sulfur one as well.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

g.lo what is BFH conditioner?


----------



## g.lo (Jan 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> g.lo what is BFH conditioner?



Bear Fruit Hair!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

So...I picked up some gummy vitamins...I don't know if they're any good, but I guess we'll see.  Its just a regular multi by one a day.  I got these because I know ill actually take them.  I hate swallowing pills and liquid vitaminds are ususally gross.  I'm gonna start drinking water galore.  There was a time I ONLY drank water...but I fell off.  I felt much better then, too.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 2, 2012)

Sooooo, I did really good with my water yesterday - around 10 glasses (80 oz) BUT I got up like 3 times last night to use the bathroom!  Definitely got to drink the majority of my water before 8pm from now on.

Today I started my day with a green smoothie: Cucumber, Kale, and Apples


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Back to ps'g. Warm oil scalp massage last night, moisturized, sealed and braided my hair up into 6 braids.

czyfaith77
Here's the recipe that I use. HTH & HHG!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 2, 2012)

cowahed, had already about 1.5 ltr of water, had 2 mugs of herbal tea, had a mug of green smoothie (kale, spinach , red pepper, tomato and watercress!)! will massage my scalp tonight and bun!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm saran wrap baggying my hair which I've been doing since around 4am.  Will keep this on a while longer.  I'm alternating baggy (or ghe) with condition rinses and dc's.  Once I get back to work, my ends will be hidden again for extended periods of time...during this break, I've let my ends down more than usual...I will even condition with my ends up...I can still get the ends coated with conditioner.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

Oops.  Wrong thread.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> So...I picked up some gummy vitamins...I don't know if they're any good, but I guess we'll see.  Its just a regular multi by one a day.  I got these because I know ill actually take them.  I hate swallowing pills and liquid vitaminds are ususally gross.  I'm gonna start drinking water galore.  There was a time I ONLY drank water...but I fell off.  I felt much better then, too.



I'm using gummy vitamins too because that's what was in the house! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Sooooo, I did really good with my water yesterday - around 10 glasses (80 oz) BUT I got up like 3 times last night to use the bathroom!  Definitely got to drink the majority of my water before 8pm from now on.
> 
> Today I started my day with a green smoothie: Cucumber, Kale, and Apples



Haha good tip! Drink before 8 guys!

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 2, 2012)

Cowashed and bunned my senegalese twists 
I've had like 4 glasses of water today..not great, i need to get the last 4 in within about 3 hours haha


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Back to ps'g. Warm oil scalp massage last night, moisturized, sealed and braided my hair up into 6 braids.
> 
> czyfaith77
> Here's the recipe that I use. HTH & HHG!





NJoy said:


> Oops.  Wrong thread.



Thank you SO much babe for your input and supoort!

& dw about posting on the wrong thread 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> cowahed, had already about 1.5 ltr of water, had 2 mugs of herbal tea, had a mug of green smoothie (kale, spinach , red pepper, tomato and watercress!)! will massage my scalp tonight and bun!



Yay! On point? Do you like water?

Hmhg <3


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

Last night I washed my hair and massages my scalp with Uncle Harry's Soapless Shampoo (_aritha, shikakai, distilled water, essential oils_) and used my "scalp tea" which consists of nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto after I conditioned my hair.  

I made an appointment to see my general practitioner next week to see if I can get to the bottom of my constant shedding.   In the meantime I'm doing all I can to care for my scalp.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is it too late to join?? If I'm in if so ill be lurking! I'll add my pics when. I get home

Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## g.lo (Jan 2, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Yay! On point? Do you like water?
> 
> Hmhg <3




yup, i don't like juices or pop drink, i mainly drink water, hubby calls me a camel!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I washed my hair and massages my scalp with Uncle Harry's Soapless Shampoo (_aritha, shikakai, distilled water, essential oils_) and used my "scalp tea" which consists of nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto after I conditioned my hair.
> 
> I made an appointment to see my general practitioner next week to see if I can get to the bottom of my constant shedding.   In the meantime I'm doing all I can to care for my scalp.



hope you really find the reason for the shedding as well! good luck!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

greenandchic i'm sure i have excessive shedding too so i'll be interested to hear what your doctor says.  
I think mine is a DHT issue as i also have acne for which i have just started strong medication for.  Maybe my meds will help with the shedding along with the vitamins i'll soon be purchasing.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> I'm saran wrap baggying my hair which I've been doing since around 4am.  Will keep this on a while longer.  I'm alternating baggy (or ghe) with condition rinses and dc's.  Once I get back to work, my ends will be hidden again for extended periods of time...during this break, I've let my ends down more than usual...I will even condition with my ends up...I can still get the ends coated with conditioner.



I love GHEs! Good idea 

Hmhg <3


----------



## My Friend (Jan 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Back to ps'g. Warm oil scalp massage last night, moisturized, sealed and braided my hair up into 6 braids.
> 
> czyfaith77
> Here's the recipe that I use. HTH & HHG!



NJoy

Do you wear 6 braids or cornrows as your ps?


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Cowashed and bunned my senegalese twists
> I've had like 4 glasses of water today..not great, i need to get the last 4 in within about 3 hours haha



You don't need to rush it babe, you're doing well 

Hmhg <3


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> hope you really find the reason for the shedding as well! good luck!



Thanks! I will update on the shedding when I get some answers. 



Bublin said:


> greenandchic i'm sure i have excessive shedding too so i'll be interested to hear what your doctor says.
> I think mine is a DHT issue as i also have acne for which i have just started strong medication for.  Maybe my meds will help with the shedding along with the vitamins i'll soon be purchasing.



  As I mentioned in a different thread, I have PCOS and though I managed my weight and cycles though diet and lifestyle, I may still have excessive DHT.  I could also be iron deficient since I tend to have very heavy periods.  I haven't found any links to MS and hair loss so it couldn't be that.  Geeze, I'm a mess! 

What kind of vitamins are you going to get?  I take supplements, but not specifically for hair.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Last night I washed my hair and massages my scalp with Uncle Harry's Soapless Shampoo (_aritha, shikakai, distilled water, essential oils_) and used my "scalp tea" which consists of nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto after I conditioned my hair.
> 
> I made an appointment to see my general practitioner next week to see if I can get to the bottom of my constant shedding.   In the meantime I'm doing all I can to care for my scalp.



Do your thing girl! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Is it too late to join?? If I'm in if so ill be lurking! I'll add my pics when. I get home
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Eris



It's never too late too join  well unless it's December 31st 2012, that might be a little awkward LOL.

Hmhg <3


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 2, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> I have been looking for Njoy sulfur recipe since yesterday. Could someone please direct me and yes I would like to be in this challenge as I am going to do the sulfur one as well.




I can't remember off the top of my head but you can probably search 'NJoy" or "Sulfur challenge" on here.  I know there was a sulfur challenge that was a spinoff from her amazing growth.  If all else fails, you can inbox her, she's a delight and I'm sure, more than willing to share.  HTH & HHG!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> yup, i don't like juices or pop drink, i mainly drink water, hubby calls me a camel!



Same! Omg I love it  #TeamH2O!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Thanks! I will update on the shedding when I get some answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I may be iron deficient too, my mum, sister and brother are - that may ring some bells! Should get that checked :/ 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a hair vitamin that they would recommend? 

I think I'm going to start using Ovation Cell Therapy conditioner again. I don't think I saw any growth, but I loved the way it made my hair feel.

ETA: oh and here are my starting pics finally


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 2, 2012)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> Does anyone have a hair vitamin that they would recommend?
> 
> I think I'm going to start using Ovation Cell Therapy conditioner again. I don't think I saw any growth, but I loved the way it made my hair feel.


 
I've been using Nioxin Supplement for a little over a month and I have good results with my hair, skin and nails.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> *Maxahair Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


greenandchic said:


> Thanks! I will update on the shedding when I get some answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
greenandchic I have quoted the vits i intend to get. Very good reviews.
Yes, i also have low iron and it's in my family too but whenever i take supplements i get bunged up badly - lol - and i feel sick , even with liquid iron. When i remember i take just a quarter of the liquid iron dosage.
I'm a mess too!!!


----------



## Sunrise (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^  Sorry to but in but have you tried Spatone which is iron infused water?  That was the onlyiron supplement that bought my iron levels back to normal.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok so my current length is about 6in(SL) so I guess my goal is 18' (WL) I know its a lofty goal but I will be happy with any retention!

I will be
1. protective styling 90% of the time
2. Scalp massages nightly/every other night
3. finger combing 
4. washing in sections
5drinking lots of water
6. exercising
7. no heat
8. trying to eat better
9. always sleep on satin pillow case/scarf/bonnet

Heres my starting pic(sorry it's upside down)


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^  Sorry to but in but have you tried Spatone which is iron infused water?  That was the onlyiron supplement that bought my iron levels back to normal.



No probs, thanks for your input 

Hmhg -<3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Ok so my current length is about 6in(SL) so I guess my goal is 18' (WL) I know its a lofty goal but I will be happy with any retention!
> 
> I will be
> 1. protective styling 90% of the time
> ...



Sounds good babe! Welcome aboard 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

*Day 1 (1/1/2012):

Overnight GHE with water spritz (water, aloe vera and glycerin), scalp massage with castor oil / olive oil mix.
Took multi-vitamin.
Drank lots of water!
Had my little cousins round, exercise on its own! 

Hmhg <3 *


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

*Day 2 (2/1/2012):

ACV rinse (flattening them cuticles!), after my water spritz (water, aloe vera and glycerin) sealed with coconut oil, blended beauty silkshake and castor oil/olive oil on ends. Also this time, I did a scalp massage of castor oil / olive oil / peppermint oil (http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/peppermint-oil.html) and then wrapped with saran wrap for baggy!
Drank my water today 
Had m multivitamin
Went to a Nigerians 80th birthday party, she was dancing like she was 18! I danced a bit, exercise for the day  remember to have fun with your exercises! Now GHE to sleep 

Hmhg <3*


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> ^^^ Sorry to but in but have you tried Spatone which is iron infused water? That was the onlyiron supplement that bought my iron levels back to normal.


 
Sunrise yes i tried that whilst i was preg - the iron content is very high and caused me the same problems.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, i have not been out since i washed and twisted my hair yesterday so it has been underwraps.  
This evening I sprayed my water/keracare leave-in/rosemary oil/lavender oil spritz onto my hair and sealed with my Castor Oil Mix.  At last i have found a combo that my hair loves, it dries so shiney and moisturised.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

*My blogpost for today: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/peppermint-oil.html 

Hmhg <3*


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Well, i have not been out since i washed and twisted my hair yesterday so it has been underwraps.
> This evening I sprayed my water/keracare leave-in/rosemary oil/lavender oil spritz onto my hair and sealed with my Castor Oil Mix.  At last i have found a combo that my hair loves, it dries so shiney and moisturised.



Sounds (and smells) lovely! Castor oil is the real deal! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jan 2, 2012)

Current:11-13 in various places. Plus a spot the size our a half dollar that is weird and broken off  
Goal: to grow and retain 1 inch each month. And to grow out this spot in my head






Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 2, 2012)

nadaa16 said:


> Current:11-13 in various places. Plus a spot the size our a half dollar that is weird and broken off
> Goal: to grow and retain 1 inch each month. And to grow out this spot in my head
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely hair 
You will do it!

Hmhg <3


----------



## NJoy (Jan 2, 2012)

My Friend said:


> @NJoy
> 
> Do you wear 6 braids or cornrows as your ps?


 
My Friend

Yeah, these would be your basic Celie braids.  I wish I COULD cornrow my own hair but, .  I can do other's but not my own.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 2, 2012)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> Does anyone have a hair vitamin that they would recommend?
> 
> I think I'm going to start using Ovation Cell Therapy conditioner again. I don't think I saw any growth, but I loved the way it made my hair feel.
> 
> ETA: oh and here are my starting pics finally



I've been using my Beauty-Vites for about 2 weeks and although my hair is still in cornrows I can tell that I am getting growth because my hair ALL OVER is getting longer.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

*How's everyone getting on? Are you enjoying having control over your hair?

Hmhg <3*


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

Tonight I massaged my scalp with my rosemary oil/distilled water mix and coffee oil.  I also sealed my ends.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Tonight I massaged my scalp with my rosemary oil/distilled water mix and coffee oil.  I also sealed my ends.



Good job chica! Btw your hair looks amazing in your siggy.

Hmhg <3


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 3, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Good job chica! Btw your hair looks amazing in your siggy.
> 
> Hmhg <3



Thanks! <3


----------



## zionlady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok ladies, thanks for accepting me on this forum. I had to cut about an inch and a half off my hair due to severe damages. The brings my current length to ear length at the sides, eyebrow in front and then neck length from the back. Below is my regimen

Drink at least 2 litres of water a day
Take 2 nioxin tablets a day
10000 mcg of Biotin a day
2 tablets of hairfinity a day
3000 mg of MSM
Take a multivitamin everyday
Apply MTG mixed with MN every evening and baggy overnight
Apply WGHO mixed with Virgin Hair Fertilizer every morning
Co wash and deep condition two times a week
Moisturise and seal every day

Am also going to increase my protein consumption to 120g per day

Thats my reggie for now but am seriously thinking of adding fish oil. What do you ladies think? Is that a good combination?

will post my begging pic this evening.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 3, 2012)

2l of water down, herbal tees, green smoothie! will cowash later. !


----------



## NJoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Warm oil massage and baggy last night. Mixing up a batch of sulfur oil to start using tomorrow.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Ok ladies, thanks for accepting me on this forum. I had to cut about an inch and a half off my hair due to severe damages. The brings my current length to ear length at the sides, eyebrow in front and then neck length from the back. Below is my regimen
> 
> Drink at least 2 litres of water a day
> Take 2 nioxin tablets a day
> ...



Welcome hun! I'm just hoping your not taking too much internally as vitamins could be overlapping. Have you considered asking your general practitioner to review the combination of products?

I like these ideas:
"Apply MTG mixed with MN every evening and baggy overnight
Apply WGHO mixed with Virgin Hair Fertilizer every morning
Co wash and deep condition two times a week
Moisturise and seal every day" and the protein/water 

When you say fish oil do you mean internally?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

g.lo said:


> 2l of water down, herbal tees, green smoothie! will cowash later. !





NJoy said:


> Warm oil massage and baggy last night. Mixing up a batch of sulfur oil to start using tomorrow.



Wooo! You grow girls! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 3, 2012)

Last night massaged my scalp with mix of emu, evening primrose, rosemary essential, and peppermint essential oils.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using SGH-I727R


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Last night massaged my scalp with mix of emu, evening primrose, rosemary essential, and peppermint essential oils.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using SGH-I727R



Lovely! Was the smell nice or too strong?

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Jan 3, 2012)

oil rinsed with vatika, cowashed with mill creek biotion! also i have been spraying liquid MSN on my scalp, and adding that to my conditioner and shampoo a well!


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Back with my starting pic and details!!


Current Length: SL/CBL
Goal: Full APL/BSL
Starting Pic:


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

g.lo said:


> oil rinsed with vatika, cowashed with mill creek biotion! also i have been spraying liquid MSN on my scalp, and adding that to my conditioner and shampoo a well!



Sounds good!

Hmhg <3



Nat1984 said:


> Back with my starting pic and details!!
> 
> 
> Current Length: SL/CBL
> ...



Thank you! Can't wait to see your progress 

Hmhg <3


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 3, 2012)

Bought some Rusk honey and grapefruit leave-in conditioner spray for my braids to keep them moisturized and conditioned.  I don't like traditional braid spray cuz it makes my hair/scalp feel greasy.  I like having something water-based on my scalp.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Bought some Rusk honey and grapefruit leave-in conditioner spray for my braids to keep them moisturized and conditioned.  I don't like traditional braid spray cuz it makes my hair/scalp feel greasy.  I like having something water-based on my scalp.



That sounds exotic, yum 

Hmhg <3


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so excited. I'm doing 90% of the list already. This is the push I need. 
My current length is barely APL. I'm texlaxed and touch up twice a year. I alternate bunning and weaves. And I just cured a breakage issue using lhcf. 

Happy New Year!

Sent from my LG-P509 using LG-P509


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much Njoy. That is really kind of you and HHG and new year!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 3, 2012)

Krill is better if you wanna do something like a fish oil.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

addaboutmyhair said:


> I'm so excited. I'm doing 90% of the list already. This is the push I need.
> My current length is barely APL. I'm texlaxed and touch up twice a year. I alternate bunning and weaves. And I just cured a breakage issue using lhcf.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> ...



Great stuff 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> Krill is better if you wanna do something like a fish oil.



Thanks for your input chica 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

*My blogpost for today: http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/blended-beauty-product-reviews.html

Hmhg <3*


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay I'm in...why tf not


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Can the UK ladies please share what (shop bought) deep conditioners they are using.
> I recently realised the majority of what i have is protein based and i need moisture.
> 
> At the moment i have...
> ...


I'm using ORS Replenishing Pak, Nexxus Humectress, AO WC and Silicon Mix. ORS is my main DC though (my hair loves it!), the others I just use when I've run out of ORS, and I use Nexxus Humectress whenever I've done a hardcore protein treatment.


----------



## My Friend (Jan 3, 2012)

zionlady

You are taking waaaay too many vitamins  you are going to do more damage than good. 




zionlady said:


> Ok ladies, thanks for accepting me on this forum. I had to cut about an inch and a half off my hair due to severe damages. The brings my current length to ear length at the sides, eyebrow in front and then neck length from the back. Below is my regimen
> 
> Drink at least 2 litres of water a day
> Take 2 nioxin tablets a day
> ...


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are the vitamins (hair and non-hair) I am taking:

Alive Multivitamins- 1x a day
C0Q10- 100mg 1x a day
Biotin- 5,000mg 2x a day
MSM- 1,500mg 2x a day
Viviscal- 2x a day

Is this too much? Should I be cutting down on anything?



Ogoma said:


> I am in! I am all for ambitious goals in all aspects of my life. I don't know what I'll do with 12 more inches of hair, but I'll figure it out when I get there.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bublin (Jan 3, 2012)

Nat1984 where did you get your t-shirt from?


----------



## zionlady (Jan 3, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Welcome hun! I'm just hoping your not taking too much internally as vitamins could be overlapping. Have you considered asking your general practitioner to review the combination of products?
> 
> I like these ideas:
> "Apply MTG mixed with MN every evening and baggy overnight
> ...


 
Inspired, thanks for your concern. I havent consulted my general practitioner yet but hope to do so. However, Ive been taking this combination for a while just that ive not been consistent and have had no negative effects. With regards to fish oil, I mean internally


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Inspired, thanks for your concern. I havent consulted my general practitioner yet but hope to do so. However, Ive been taking this combination for a while just that ive not been consistent and have had no negative effects. With regards to fish oil, I mean internally



You're welcome! Try to see one 
How about cod liver oil?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Nat1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bublin

I ordered my tshirt from here: 

http://www.spreadshirt.com/length-check-loose-fit-t-C3376A6925958

Shipping was reasonable (around $13 I think), but it did take ages to arrive. HTH!


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna try to baggy my hair for the first time tonight. I have no idea what products I am going to use but I will update you guys tomorrow and tell you how it worked out.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> Gonna try to baggy my hair for the first time tonight. I have no idea what products I am going to use but I will update you guys tomorrow and tell you how it worked out.



Try GHE (http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/green-house-effect-ghe.html) with water and/or water-based product then seal with any moisturising oil 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Here are the vitamins (hair and non-hair) I am taking:
> 
> Alive Multivitamins- 1x a day
> C0Q10- 100mg 1x a day
> ...



Once again, I 'd suggest talking to your General Practioner first before talking all of those at once 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 3, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> Okay I'm in...why tf not



Exactly, why not!? Welcome aboard 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

Does every use or want to use length check tees? I'm looking to give them out for free in the near future, what would you want on them?


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Does every use or want to use length check tees? I'm looking to give them out for free in the near future, what would you want on them?



@Inspriired For free??  That is very generous but don't u need to at least cover your expenses?
I'm not fussed with anything fancy just some lines and numbers on the back that start above APL.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 4, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Does every use or want to use length check tees? I'm looking to give them out for free in the near future, what would you want on them?



woooo!!!! thank you, can I have a tank one! pink, or black!(cheeky me!).
thank you!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Inspriired For free??  That is very generous but don't u need to at least cover your expenses?
> I'm not fussed with anything fancy just some lines and numbers on the back that start above APL.



I'd love to give them out for free, it's just gonna take a lot of planning as I'll be doing it on my own  - could take a few months because I'm very busy but it's something that I'll definitely do!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

g.lo said:


> woooo!!!! thank you, can I have a tank one! pink, or black!(cheeky me!).
> thank you!



I haven't made them yet  

Comment here with your ideas:
http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/length-check-tees.html

Hmhg <3


----------



## ecornett (Jan 4, 2012)

ok so for the old heads in here how does this reggie sound, i am transitioning to natural 1 yr post with 6-7 inchs of new growth. this is the longest i've stuck with going natural

i wash 1x a week with clay or poo bar 
deep condition after every wash
i moisturize my hair about 3x a wk
no heat mostly wash n gos or to
i wear my hair down if it looks good but mostly i dont care and do a bun

also im having some breakage and idk if its due to the transition but im not ready for the bc so advice on that too


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

*Everyone if you le the idea of free hair length check tees, post your comments here: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/length-check-tees.html*


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

ecornett said:


> ok so for the old heads in here how does this reggie sound, i am transitioning to natural 1 yr post with 6-7 inchs of new growth. this is the longest i've stuck with going natural
> 
> i wash 1x a week with clay or poo bar
> deep condition after every wash
> ...



What clay will you be using? Do 'care' and try and do as many protective styles as you can do.

Are the hairs breaking, relaxed?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Everyone if you le the idea of free hair length check tees, post your comments here: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/length-check-tees.html*


 
Inspiired In the box where it says, 'post comment as', what do i put? I've never posted a comment on a blog before . Can i not just post as a guest?


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

I got my HS Combs!!!

I ordered late New Years Eve and they came today so, including a bank holiday, they took just 3 days to arrive from Belgium.  Amazing.



I'm very tempted to undo just one braid and comb it but i won't because no comb is that magic, my hair will still break unless it's wet


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Inspiired In the box where it says, 'post comment as', what do i put? I've never posted a comment on a blog before . Can i not just post as a guest?



I'm not sure why blogspot set it like that but do you have a google account you can log in with?



Bublin said:


> I got my HS Combs!!!
> 
> I ordered late New Years Eve and they came today so, including a bank holiday, they took just 3 days to arrive from Belgium.  Amazing.
> 
> ...



Wow speed it lighting! Let us know how you get on 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I'm not sure why blogspot set it like that but do you have a google account you can log in with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't remember my password!  I'll sort it out.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I can't remember my password!  I'll sort it out.



Haha ok, if not just tell me anything you'd like to see on your tee and I'll try and incorporate it on the free tees 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^don't ask, but i found my password!!!!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> ^^^don't ask, but i found my password!!!!



Yay 

Hmhg <3


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 4, 2012)

Still Going Strong! Took my vitamins. Drank plenty of water. Applied sulfur growth oil. Can't wait till my relaxer day in 2 weeks.


----------



## zionlady (Jan 4, 2012)

My Friend said:


> @zionlady
> 
> You are taking waaaay too many vitamins  you are going to do more damage than good.


 
My Friend, I understand but I want to finish what I have currently then I can revise my vitamin regimen. Thanks My Friend


----------



## zionlady (Jan 4, 2012)

Managed to take at least 120 g of protein today, drank two litres of water and also took all my vits. Hope I make the 12 inches this year! Am desperate for long hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 5, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with my nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto "scalp tea". I also went to the gym, drank 88 oz of water and took my normal supplements.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Still Going Strong! Took my vitamins. Drank plenty of water. Applied sulfur growth oil. Can't wait till my relaxer day in 2 weeks.





zionlady said:


> Managed to take at least 120 g of protein today, drank two litres of water and also took all my vits. Hope I make the 12 inches this year! Am desperate for long hair.





greenandchic said:


> Massaged my scalp with my nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto "scalp tea". I also went to the gym, drank 88 oz of water and took my normal supplements.



Well done girls 

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 5, 2012)

well it be rude not to join a fellow Uk lady's challenge, I will do my official start feb 1st though as my hair is weaved up at the moment


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> well it be rude not to join a fellow Uk lady's challenge, I will do my official start feb 1st though as my hair is weaved up at the moment



Yay! Welcome  

See you then!

Hmhg <3


----------



## NJoy (Jan 5, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Massaged my scalp with my nettle, neem leaves, saw palmetto "scalp tea". I also went to the gym, drank 88 oz of water and took my normal supplements.



greenandchic

Scalp tea? Whatcha got there, Lady?  Details please.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 5, 2012)

Decided to go back to DCing at least every 2 weeks. I haven't noticed any change in the condition of my hair since I stopped DCing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, since it's winter and the air is dry.

I'm DCing with Pantene Dry to Moisturized mixed with Greek Yogurt and grapeseed oil. I'll rinse it in an hour or so. I guess I'll just bun it after that...


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Jan 5, 2012)

All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for* Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, *What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*


----------



## g.lo (Jan 5, 2012)

Bublin, which website did you orde the comb from and one did you choose!!

ta!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 5, 2012)

Smiling... You are not a mess you are blessed. I had an uncle that had MS. Hope you find out the cause of the shedding to.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree about the vitamins that seems a little much and I too am concerned about the overlapping. Some vitamins you can intake too many and some you some excrete through urine so you would be wasting your money. JMHO though. Happy HG!


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 5, 2012)

still anxiously waiting for my nioxin to arrive.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 5, 2012)

g.lo said:


> @Bublin, which website did you orde the comb from and one did you choose!!
> 
> ta!


 
Hey g.lo take a look at post #71 in this thread.  All the details are there.
I have to say the combs are alot smaller than i expected.  I think i may end up ordering the Jumbo Magic comb but as i haven't used them yet i can't give a full review.  The small size may be sufficient for my length of hair.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

NJoy said:


> greenandchic
> 
> Scalp tea? Whatcha got there, Lady?  Details please.



Yes please! It sounds yum  btw has anyone ever tried actual tea (black) or green tea on their hair?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> Decided to go back to DCing at least every 2 weeks. I haven't noticed any change in the condition of my hair since I stopped DCing, but I'd rather be safe than sorry, since it's winter and the air is dry.
> 
> I'm DCing with Pantene Dry to Moisturized mixed with Greek Yogurt and grapeseed oil. I'll rinse it in an hour or so. I guess I'll just bun it after that...



I may be making changes too, I'll keep you all updated!

Does the Greek Yogurt smell?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

NewHairWOWeave said:


> All I keep reminding my self is I need a seamless comb and some bomb deep conditioner that gives me the best slip. I think im going for* Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, *What u ladies think ? I can use suggestions?*





g.lo said:


> Bublin, which website did you orde the comb from and one did you choose!!
> 
> ta!





Bublin said:


> Hey g.lo take a look at post #71 in this thread.  All the details are there.
> I have to say the combs are alot smaller than i expected.  I think i may end up ordering the Jumbo Magic comb but as i haven't used them yet i can't give a full review.  The small size may be sufficient for my length of hair.



This is the seamless comb I've used (I just took a picture for you guys) since the start of my hair journey (3 approaching 4 years)! Before it was a pink afro comb for a few months LOL does anyone remember why these are called? They were popular when I started my hair journey!







I hope this helps, it has never failed me!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> still anxiously waiting for my nioxin to arrive.



It should come hopefully! Probably because of the weather.

Hmhg <3


----------



## *CherryPie* (Jan 5, 2012)

This is the Jilbere shower comb from Sally beauty supply.   They have others that looks juust the same though.



Inspiired said:


> This is the seamless comb I've used (I just took a picture for you guys) since the start of my hair journey (3 approaching 4 years)! Before it was a pink afro comb for a few months LOL does anyone remember why these are called? They were popular when I started my hair journey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 5, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I may be making changes too, I'll keep you all updated!
> 
> *Does the Greek Yogurt smell*?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 

Inspiired

I didn't smell anything after I washed it out. Asked my daughter's and they didn't smell anything, either. I only used Crisco (doesn't have a scent) to seal, so if there was a lingering scent, it would have been evident.

What changes are you thinking of making? Yeah, I'm nosey.

BTW: You may want to use the sipp100 mention feature so that we'll know when you are responding to posts or asking questions


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

*CherryPie* said:


> This is the Jilbere shower comb from Sally beauty supply.   They have others that looks juust the same though.



Yes! That's it, thank you so much! 

Hope this helps people!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> Inspiired
> 
> I didn't smell anything after I washed it out. Asked my daughter's and they didn't smell anything, either. I only used Crisco (doesn't have a scent) to seal, so if there was a lingering scent, it would have been evident.
> 
> ...



sipp100 - learn a new thing everyday! Btw I reply to everyone so if you feel like you didn't get an answer, look back! It's probably because I did tag! 

Aww that's good! What 'fat' perfect is it? I saw a '10% fat' one in Costco the other week.

Believe it or not, I've reached MBL without a proper regimen! Castor oil and coconut oil have been two products that you could call 'staples' for me. So when I say I'm making changes, I'm actually making a regimen! I'm actually finally gonna make a regimen! I'll do it on a 2 month basis and If I like it, I'll keep it 

Hmhg <3


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 5, 2012)

Inspiired

Actually, I used fat-free Greek yogurt. I've heard that the fattier, the better. I wasn't about to go and buy more just for my hair, however. Next time I buy yogurt, I will buy some with fat in it - just to see if there's a difference.

Yes, you do respond to every post! A few challenge starters should take notes...lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 5, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Believe it or not, I've reached MBL without a proper regimen!*


 
Inspiired

What you described sounds like a proper regimen to me - if your hair didn't like it, you wouldn't be at MBL. Keeping it simple seems to work the best


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> Inspiired
> 
> Actually, I used fat-free Greek yogurt. I've heard that the fattier, the better. I wasn't about to go and buy more just for my hair, however. Next time I buy yogurt, I will buy some with fat in it - just to see if there's a difference.
> 
> Yes, you do respond to every post! A few challenge starters should take notes...lol





sipp100 said:


> Inspiired
> 
> What you described sounds like a proper regimen to me - if your hair didn't like it, you wouldn't be at MBL. Keeping it simple seems to work the best



Aww thank you sipp100 - i'll probably try both, compare, contrast, review and keep you senoritas updated!

I was looking at old pics today and trying to analyse what worked best and when etc - I'm all about keeping it simple! 

Thank you, you're really nice!

Hmhg <3


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 5, 2012)

Inspiired

De nada!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

This may help people with length checks & goals:








Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

Remember to post your wants http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/length-check-tees.html here! I'm looking to give free length check tees, & I'll ship internationally too! It'll take a lot of planning but when I said my mind on something, I will do it! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 5, 2012)

*Blogpost of the day (5/5/2012): http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/use-your-stash.html

Hope it helps! 

Hmhg <3*


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have this comb. I would not detangle without it. I use it in the shower.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 5, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Once again, I 'd suggest talking to your General Practioner first before talking all of those at once
> 
> Hmhg <3



I didn't actually go to my doctor, but mentioned it to some medical (doctors, pharmacist) people I know and they all seemed fine with it. Biotin is soluble so the excess flushes out and there is no documented side effects from MSM. The Alive multi is the only thing that contains vitamins A, D, E (vit. C is in Viviscal in small quantities). I have been taking C0Q10 for years for energy and overall health.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

I've started taking a collagen supplement tonight for my joints, but maybe the protein will boost my hair growth too.


----------



## lajeanspace (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in;
current length: 12.5 (bsb)
short term goal length: 14 (bsl)
long term goal length: 16


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

czyfaith77 said:


> I have this comb. I would not detangle without it. I use it in the shower.



czyfaith77 - the Jilbere shower comb? Amazing right!?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I didn't actually go to my doctor, but mentioned it to some medical (doctors, pharmacist) people I know and they all seemed fine with it. Biotin is soluble so the excess flushes out and there is no documented side effects from MSM. The Alive multi is the only thing that contains vitamins A, D, E (vit. C is in Viviscal in small quantities). I have been taking C0Q10 for years for energy and overall health.



Aww it's all good then! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I've started taking a collagen supplement tonight for my joints, but maybe the protein will boost my hair growth too.



Yay! It definitely should help with nails, skin and hair!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

lajeanspace said:


> I'm in;
> current length: 12.5 (bsb)
> short term goal length: 14 (bsl)
> long term goal length: 16



lajeanspace - sounds good and achievable! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 6, 2012)

Stepping up my diet game. Cutting out the junk, getting more exercise, cooking my own meals.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Stepping up my diet game. Cutting out the junk, getting more exercise, cooking my own meals.



Yum! Makes me wanna make something now! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

The Hercules Sagemann combs are the ONE.
I'm telling you i am very impressed.
How is it possible that for all my natural-headed life my hair breaks all over the place no matter what comb i have used (including the Ouidad) and i use these babies and the comb slid through like butter?????

I used the mini Star Comb first and followed with a smaller toothed one.  The other big difference is that i had waaaay less shed hair.  Mmmmm, i wonder if the 'normal' combs were either pulling my hair out at the roots or breaking it close to the roots.

I'm throwing out all my other combs and will buy the Jumbo Star to add to my collection.

I am so happy and actually enjoyed detangling today.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin YASSSSSSSS!!!!!

Aren't those combs amazing.net?! I love them soooo much and plan on buying one in every size. I never thought a comb could make such a huge difference, but they really do.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @Bublin YASSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Aren't those combs amazing.net?! I love them soooo much and plan on buying one in every size. I never thought a comb could make such a huge difference, but they really do.


 
Thebidnez.co.uk tiffers

How in the world does a comb make such a difference?  Seams were quite literally ripping out our hair.  I feel so giddy right now i want to buy some and hand them to every black woman and chile on da street  .


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> *Thebidnez.co.uk*
> 
> How in the world does a comb make such a difference?  Seams were quite literally ripping out our hair.  I feel so giddy right now i want to buy some and hand them to every black woman and chile on da street  .



  

I'm over here snorting and choking, trying not to laugh out loud!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Bublin YASSSSSSSS!!!!!
> 
> Aren't those combs amazing.net?! I love them soooo much and plan on buying one in every size. I never thought a comb could make such a huge difference, but they really do.





Bublin said:


> Thebidnez.co.uk tiffers
> 
> How in the world does a comb make such a difference?  Seams were quite literally ripping out our hair.  I feel so giddy right now i want to buy some and hand them to every black woman and chile on da street  .



What are your daily styles girls?

Hmhg <3


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 6, 2012)

I so want in and I'm printing out the OP to paste on my bathroom and kitchen wall.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Inspiired The same style(s) you see in my siggy and avi. 

Just a fro OR, if I wanna be fancy, a fro with a headband. I'm not very creative.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> What are your daily styles girls?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
I only run a comb through my hair on wash days Inspiired
I put my hair into large individual plaits so i can wear a braid-out if i need to but i try to keep my hair hidden under nice berets for work (i wear a braid-out fringe).  I'm going to start wearing half wigs alot more now that i have them sussed.

How do you wear your hair daily?


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> I so want in and I'm printing out the OP to paste on my bathroom and kitchen wall.



Welcome aboard ChasingBliss 
I feel like printing it out too just to remind me what I should be doing! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Inspiired The same style(s) you see in my siggy and avi.
> 
> Just a fro OR, if I wanna be fancy, a fro with a headband. I'm not very creative.



Looks and sounds good! Headbands are the baaaamb with natural hair - the amount I have!

Hmhg <3



Bublin said:


> I only run a comb through my hair on wash days Inspiired
> I put my hair into large individual plaits so i can wear a braid-out if i need to but i try to keep my hair hidden under nice berets for work (i wear a braid-out fringe).  I'm going to start wearing half wigs alot more now that i have them sussed.
> 
> How do you wear your hair daily?



Great PS! & must be comfy! Twists and/or twist outs and weave as PS but I HATE doing weave, it hurts so much - I just do it as a low manipulated protective style but my scalp is so tender :/

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Looks and sounds good! Headbands are the baaaamb with natural hair - the amount I have!
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> ...


 
I had a weave once and took it out after a week.  My scalp was so sore.  Same goes for extensions.  My scalp can't take it and as my hair is thin the fake hair cut into my hair.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I had a weave once and took it out after a week.  My scalp was so sore.  Same goes for extensions.  My scalp can't take it and as my hair is thin the fake hair cut into my hair.



It can be the worst but I'm stopping now 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 6, 2012)

*Blogpost for the day (6/1/2012): http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/have-break-have-few-fingers.html

Hmhg <3*


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

Seeing my short hair all the time makes me desperate to grow my hair out so I decided to get corn braids to hide my hair for a while. That means I have to come out with a new regimen for this challenge. Can any of you ladies help me out! What is a good regimen for corn braids apart from taking the vits? Thanks in advance


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

please sistas, how do I upload my beginnig pic?


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

zionlady you will have to upload a photo to www.photobucket.com  when you have done that your pic will have an Image url code.  Copy it.  Now create a post here and click on the button that has a picture of a mountain (i think that's what it is).  Paste your url code into that box.  
If you need to resize a pic you'll have to do it whilst in photobucket and then copy the url code.


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @zionlady you will have to upload a photo to www.photobucket.com when you have done that your pic will have an Image url code. Copy it. Now create a post here and click on the button that has a picture of a mountain (i think that's what it is). Paste your url code into that box.
> If you need to resize a pic you'll have to do it whilst in photobucket and then copy the url code.


 
Thanks so much Bublin. I appreciate that


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok ladies, these are my beginning pix

http://http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h400/madamzion/?action=view&current=me037.jpg


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Ok ladies, these are my beginning pix
> 
> http://http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h400/madamzion/?action=view&current=me037.jpg


 Looks like pictures didnt load. Dont know what am doing wrong


----------



## Bublin (Jan 6, 2012)

Can't see it.
Just before u paste your url code make sure u delete the http that is already in the box.  I also delete the [image] part from both ends of the url code.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Still going strong. I plan to wash this weekend. I've stopped using sulfur hair growth oil as I plan to relax next weekend.  Good Luck Ladies


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 6, 2012)

Just an idea. And yes, I do realize that I'm quite obsessed. 

Since I'm growing out a TWA, it's easy for me to mark off spots on my face. The other day I took a pic & marked on my face where my hair stopped with a lip liner pencil. Then I measured an inch & made another mark & took a picture. If I'm truly getting an inch per month, my hair will be at the mark by next month, same time.

On another note, I'm going to get some M-T-G & or MT tomorrow, make that Monday. I still can't decide which one I want to do 1st.


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

My beginning pix


----------



## zionlady (Jan 6, 2012)

zionlady said:


> My beginning pix


 
The pix still wont load. Will try some other time


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 6, 2012)

zionlady said:


> The pix still wont load. Will try some other time



Here it is.  Hope you don't mind...


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 6, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just an idea. And yes, I do realize that I'm quite obsessed.
> 
> Since I'm growing out a TWA, it's easy for me to mark off spots on my face. The other day I took a pic & marked on my face where my hair stopped with a lip liner pencil. Then I measured an inch & made another mark & took a picture. If I'm truly getting an inch per month, my hair will be at the mark by next month, same time.
> 
> On another note, I'm going to get some M-T-G & or MT tomorrow, make that Monday. I still can't decide which one I want to do 1st.



I never thought of that. Great tip. I'll do it for next month.


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 6, 2012)

_Trying something new this year, hoping it can retain every little inch this year. about to oil rinse, wash, air dry and then flat iron with heat protectant, then use this spray oil and profectiv oil to seal the ends and keep the hair with a shine. _


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Seeing my short hair all the time makes me desperate to grow my hair out so I decided to get corn braids to hide my hair for a while. That means I have to come out with a new regimen for this challenge. Can any of you ladies help me out! What is a good regimen for corn braids apart from taking the vits? Thanks in advance



zionlady - Since you've got braids, definitely spray with braid spray everyday and maybe every week seal with an oil mix (to prevent buildup). You canalso wash whenever you feel the need to. Tell me how this goes!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Still going strong. I plan to wash this weekend. I've stopped using sulfur hair growth oil as I plan to relax next weekend.  Good Luck Ladies



QueenAmaka - I think I may start using sulfur. I'm natural but out of curiosity, why do you have to stop before a relaxer?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just an idea. And yes, I do realize that I'm quite obsessed.
> 
> Since I'm growing out a TWA, it's easy for me to mark off spots on my face. The other day I took a pic & marked on my face where my hair stopped with a lip liner pencil. Then I measured an inch & made another mark & took a picture. If I'm truly getting an inch per month, my hair will be at the mark by next month, same time.
> 
> On another note, I'm going to get some M-T-G & or MT tomorrow, make that Monday. I still can't decide which one I want to do 1st.



Good idea nakialovesshoes 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> _Trying something new this year, hoping it can retain every little inch this year. about to oil rinse, wash, air dry and then flat iron with heat protectant, then use this spray oil and profectiv oil to seal the ends and keep the hair with a shine. _



Ijanei - Sounds like it's gonna be shiny! How often do you flat iron? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Ijanei - Sounds like it's gonna be shiny! How often do you flat iron?
> 
> Hmhg <3



@Inspiired 
it was once every week last year, then i backed away for about a month or two, so now I flat iron every other week. No loss of curl pattern, no breakage or anything and it has been working for me


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 7, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> QueenAmaka - I think I may start using sulfur. I'm natural but out of curiosity, why do you have to stop before a relaxer?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired  The sulfur on the scalp can actually lead to scalp irritation during the relaxer process.  I had to learn the hard way :burning:


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> @Inspiired
> it was once every week last year, then i backed away for about a month or two, so now I flat iron every other week. No loss of curl pattern, no breakage or anything and it has been working for me



That's cool! It's good, you've worked a regimen around it to prevent damage 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Inspiired  The sulfur on the scalp can actually lead to scalp irritation during the relaxer process.  I had to learn the hard way :burning:



Really? Ouch! Btw, are you Igbo?

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 7, 2012)

okay taken out my weave

so my starting length is about 6inches from my nape 

goal is at least 10 inches

am going to have to figure out a more solid regime though


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 7, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Really? Ouch! Btw, are you Igbo?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired 

I'm not but my husband is Igbo


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> okay taken out my weave
> 
> so my starting length is about 6inches from my nape
> 
> ...



Sounds good fairyhairy 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Inspiired
> 
> I'm not but my husband is Igbo



Awww 

Hmhg <3


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 7, 2012)

This will be my starting pic taking in November 6, 2011






Current length: APL
Goal Length: MBL September 2012


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

lawyer2be371 said:


> This will be my starting pic taking in November 6, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawyer2be371 - Thank you babe, look forward to seeing your growth 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 7, 2012)

*Btw guys, my blogpost(s) for 7/1/2012 weren't directly on hair, one was ndirectly about hair*http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/i-want-me-some-coco-class-in-winter.html another on jewelry*http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/whole-loada-chunk.html*

Check out the one from yesterday if you want on scalp massages*http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/have-break-have-few-fingers.html

Hmhg <3*


----------



## Bublin (Jan 7, 2012)

I forgot i was given a travel set of Morrocan Oil products.  I used the Hydrating Cream today after spritzing with plain water.  I'll see how my hair feels in the morning.
There aren't many reviews on this product.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I forgot i was given a travel set of Morrocan Oil products. I used the Hydrating Cream today after spritzing with plain water. I'll see how my hair feels in the morning.
> *There aren't many reviews on this product*.


 
They're very expensive and the containers are pretty samll but I use them and absolutley love them. They are actually staples of mine along with KeraCare and Aubrey organnics. 

I use the Moroccanoil moisturizing shampoo, hydrating conditioner, hydrating masque and restorative masque. I also use the MO oil treatment and I love them all. 

I know they're expensive, but my hair loves them.

ETA - I just started using them about 4 - sorry 6 months ago and just had to make them a part of my staples.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 8, 2012)

Aggie we seem to like the same products.  I love Keracare and AO products.  This morning my hair feels soft.  I noticed that the Hydrating cream doesn't have glycerin which is why i gave it a try.  I'm going to try the rest of the products at my next wash.  If i like they may be added to my staple list and they're easily available here in the UK.


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 8, 2012)

Tonight I prepooed my hair with amla coconut oil, used Earl Gray tea for a rinse (been slacking on that) and eventually used AO GPB Conditioner. My hair feels like a cloud, but strong.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 8, 2012)

this wash day I washed with did a protein treatment/acv rinse/ then TE Mud Wash.

 For the protein treatment i used an egg,2 tbls of coconut oil and about half the can of coconut milk. I loved results. I will post pics later  it's not letting me use the attachment feature right now 

I'm rocking two strand twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 8, 2012)

Aggie said:


> They're very expensive and the containers are pretty samll but I use them and absolutley love them. They are actually staples of mine along with KeraCare and Aubrey organnics.
> 
> I use the Moroccanoil moisturizing shampoo, hydrating conditioner, hydrating masque and restorative masque. I also use the MO oil treatment and I love them all.
> 
> ...





Bublin said:


> Aggie we seem to like the same products.  I love Keracare and AO products.  This morning my hair feels soft.  I noticed that the Hydrating cream doesn't have glycerin which is why i gave it a try.  I'm going to try the rest of the products at my next wash.  If i like they may be added to my staple list and they're easily available here in the UK.



Bublin Aggie -omg defo need to try Aubreys! It's a UK company isn't it? Where does everyone get it from?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Tonight I prepooed my hair with amla coconut oil, used Earl Gray tea for a rinse (been slacking on that) and eventually used AO GPB Conditioner. My hair feels like a cloud, but strong.



greenandchic - one time I was in my kitchen and told I wanted to try tea on my hair, she looked at me like I was crazy! What does it do?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 8, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> this wash day I washed with did a protein treatment/acv rinse/ then TE Mud Wash.
> 
> For the protein treatment i used an egg,2 tbls of coconut oil and about half the can of coconut milk. I loved results. I will post pics later  it's not letting me use the attachment feature right now
> 
> I'm rocking two strand twists for the rest of the week.



QUEENJAMES231 - lovelyyy - would you ever consider making your own TE mud wash as you made your own protein treatment? & is that the order you did it in? Protein > ACV > Mud Wash? Really sounds good 

Hmhg <3


----------



## GIJane (Jan 8, 2012)

Inspiired is it too late to join? I would like to join.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 8, 2012)

GIJane said:


> Inspiired is it too late to join? I would like to join.



GIJane - you're in! Just make sure you 'thank' for first post so I can keep track of challengers 

Hmhg <3


----------



## GIJane (Jan 8, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @GIJane - you're in! Just make sure you 'thank' for first post so I can keep track of challengers
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Thanks. I've thanked the first post. My starting pic and regimen can be found in my album. Now let's do this. BSL or bust! Yeah baby!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 8, 2012)

i get soo lost in which things i have posted in or not i have put a thanks and my starting pic will hopefully appaer on my siggy 

current length almost APL 
goal: BSL or longer


----------



## Bublin (Jan 8, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Bublin @Aggie -omg defo need to try Aubreys! It's a UK company isn't it? Where does everyone get it from?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
@Inspiired I believe it's an American company but it's fairly easy to get here in the UK. Most health food/product shops sell it. Which area of London are you? I get my AO products mainly from Baldwins. You can buy them online too. Unfortunately here in the UK we pay way more than our US cousins so AO is considered high-end here. I have paid £10.99 for a bottle of the Honeysuckle Rose, however it does last a long time even if you are heavy handed.
I think only AO conditioners are raved about, the other products are so-so.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 8, 2012)

Aubrey's also have their own store in Croydon
http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/contact-us.html


----------



## Bublin (Jan 8, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Aubrey's also have their own store in Croydon
> http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/contact-us.html


 
Thanks - i didn't know that!  I hope their prices are a bit cheaper than what i have been paying.


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 8, 2012)

No I am not much of a mistress  I just made the protein treatment because I haven't found a store bought all natural alternative that I like, so I just went with the simplest recipe I could find Lol. 

And yes protein, acv, mud. Protein for stength, acv to clarify, then the mud wash to cleanse/condition


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Aggie we seem to like the same products. I love Keracare and AO products. This morning my hair feels soft. I noticed that the Hydrating cream doesn't have glycerin which is why i gave it a try. I'm going to try the rest of the products at my next wash. If i like they may be added to my staple list and they're easily available here in the UK.


 


Inspiired said:


> @Bublin @Aggie -omg defo need to try Aubreys! It's a UK company isn't it? Where does everyone get it from?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 


Inspiired said:


> @greenandchic - one time I was in my kitchen and told I wanted to try tea on my hair, she looked at me like I was crazy! What does it do?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Bublin, you're right. I didn't even know you were using the same products as I was. Girl 4 years and 3 setbacks on this hair journey and I finally found my staple hair products.

Inspiired, I get my AO products online because there aren't any stores here in the Bahamas that carry them. I purchase them from either www.vitacost.com or www.iherb.com. Vitacost is cheaper though.

Also I trust you are using black tea as your hair rinse. If it is, black tea acts as a tanin which simply means it adds strength to your hair and the caffeine in it stimulates hair growth in the scalp once it's allowed to stay on the scalp for about 2-5 minutes or even longer with a plastic cap on, with or without heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't think I ever posted my plan of action for this challenge. 

*I will be: *

washing and DCing once a week, 

cowashing with black tea rinses throughout the week (maybe twice a week) on braided hair, 

protective styling with mainly wigs,

GHE'ing my hair about twice a week (possibly the same days  of my tea rinses),

massaging my scalp 2-3 times a week with JBCO, MN, and some rosemary, lavender, cedarwood essential oils and a few others, 

drinking lots of water, 

daily vitamins including biotin, pantothenic acid, silica, hairfinity hair vitamins, vitamin ester-C, E, B-Complex, Fish Oils, MSM, EPO.

Also here is my starting pic:


----------



## Moca (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope my starting picture is visible as my avitar sheesh...
 I'm just checking in. Today I did a ayurvedic paste, co washed, and dc with kenra moist condish... 
I then moist and sealed/ scalp massaged with mahabhringraj oil.. I'm now doing the ghe over night...

Sent from my PG86100 using PG86100


----------



## Lila25 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, 

This is going to be my first challenge I enter since joining LHCF, im so excited!!!!I'm definitely going to incorporate oil rinses, I tried it for the first time yesterday before washing my hair and the comb glided through. Since the comb went through so easily, I'm going to try going for two to three weeks using the no-comb method..not going to use my fingers either..at least I'm going to try. 

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## zionlady (Jan 8, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Here it is. Hope you don't mind...


  Thanks greenandchic for uploading the pix for me. How did you do it? Thats was a lot of help


----------



## zionlady (Jan 8, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @zionlady - Since you've got braids, definitely spray with braid spray everyday and maybe every week seal with an oil mix (to prevent buildup). You canalso wash whenever you feel the need to. Tell me how this goes!
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Thanks inspiired for your suggestion. I am currently using wild growth hair oil on my scalp every other day and also mn mixed with either virgin hair fertilizer or wild growth hair oil on my edges. I will incoperate the braid spray and see how it goes.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok keeping trying to simple, I am going to review my regime each month see what works what doesn't i'll ditch

regime:

Prepoo x 1 a week: coconut oil

wash x 1 a week: 
tresemme moisture shampoo diluted 

DC x1 a week:
Vatika Virgin Olive oil hair mask - love this stuff just started using and its making my hair feel good

After Wash Leave in x 1: 
S-curl applied to wet hair seal with castor oil, reapply when hair is dry baggy overnight 

Moisturize x 2-3 a week: S-curl sealed with keracare essential oils applied on dry hair, baggy overnight 

Styles: 
Twist out using sheabutter mix of aloe vera gel coconut oil, 

Key focuses: 
Edges: daily application of JBCO before bed
Ends x 1 : castor oil seal

yeah i know simple right


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Inspiired I believe it's an American company but it's fairly easy to get here in the UK. Most health food/product shops sell it. Which area of London are you? I get my AO products mainly from Baldwins. You can buy them online too. Unfortunately here in the UK we pay way more than our US cousins so AO is considered high-end here. I have paid £10.99 for a bottle of the Honeysuckle Rose, however it does last a long time even if you are heavy handed.
> I think only AO conditioners are raved about, the other products are so-so.





fairyhairy said:


> Aubrey's also have their own store in Croydon
> http://www.aubreyorganicsuk.co.uk/contact-us.html





Bublin said:


> Thanks - i didn't know that!  I hope their prices are a bit cheaper than what i have been paying.



Also gidore.com seem to having a sale on them too - I think I'll try it out soon! Thanks girls 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Bublin, you're right. I didn't even know you were using the same products as I was. Girl 4 years and 3 setbacks on this hair journey and I finally found my staple hair products.
> 
> Inspiired, I get my AO products online because there aren't any stores here in the Bahamas that carry them. I purchase them from either www.vitacost.com or www.iherb.com. Vitacost is cheaper though.
> 
> Also I trust you are using black tea as your hair rinse. If it is, black tea acts as a tanin which simply means it adds strength to your hair and the caffeine in it stimulates hair growth in the scalp once it's allowed to stay on the scalp for about 2-5 minutes or even longer with a plastic cap on, with or without heat.



Aggie - that's cool, thank you - I never knew that! Defo adding that to my 'to try list'!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Moca said:


> I hope my starting picture is visible as my avitar sheesh...
> I'm just checking in. Today I did a ayurvedic paste, co washed, and dc with kenra moist condish...
> I then moist and sealed/ scalp massaged with mahabhringraj oil.. I'm now doing the ghe over night...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using PG86100



Moca - wow that oil looks like a tongue twister!

Thanks for checking in 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Lila25 said:


> Ok,
> 
> This is going to be my first challenge I enter since joining LHCF, im so excited!!!!I'm definitely going to incorporate oil rinses, I tried it for the first time yesterday before washing my hair and the comb glided through. Since the comb went through so easily, I'm going to try going for two to three weeks using the no-comb method..not going to use my fingers either..at least I'm going to try.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!



Lila25 - yay I'm exciting too! 

Can't wait to see your progress! What oils do you use for the oil rinses?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Ok keeping trying to simple, I am going to review my regime each month see what works what doesn't i'll ditch
> 
> regime:
> 
> ...



fairyhairy - I'm all about simplicity. & I'll be reviewing my 'regimen' every month too! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

*Hola senoritas, I forgot to post my blogpost from yesterday (8/8/2012), here it is! http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/hi.html?m=1 

Hmhg <3*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Aggie - that's cool, thank you - I never knew that! Defo adding that to my 'to try list'!
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
I forgot to add, black tea also helps to minimize/stop hair shedding.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 9, 2012)

Aggie said:


> I forgot to add, black tea also helps to minimize/stop hair shedding.



Aggie - sounds amazing!

So what's the process with it? Diluted with hot water? Then sprayed and rinse?

Thanks!

Hmhg <3


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 9, 2012)

How's everyone doing?  

I am sticking to my reggie. I started going to the gym over the weekend. I plan to go at least 4 times per week.  I also started the atkins diet so I am hoping that I will also get a hair growth boost with the extra protein.


----------



## nazjha (Jan 9, 2012)

I am soooo beyond late with my starting picture but here it goes...new to the forum so lets hope i catch on quickly!!! http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb332/nazjha/?action=view&current=IMAG0049.jpg


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey...I'm still in this.  I owe my picture!  I will take one this weekend and post it up.  I've decided that id try out new styles this year...since I'm not good at styling, they won't be anything intricate or fancy and most will be done in the shower.  Still using the same products, just changing the style regimen.  

: P

I've been taking those gummy vitamins lol
And I've added more water.

I'm sleepy!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 10, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I am sticking to my reggie. I started going to the gym over the weekend. I plan to go at least 4 times per week.  I also started the atkins diet so I am hoping that I will also get a hair growth boost with the extra protein.



QueenAmaka - great thanks!

Thank you for the support, I appreciate it! I'm tryna keep this board going everyday as well as write a blogpost everyday for everyone.

I've been doing a castor/olive oil scalp massage everyday and I did a Greek yogurt DC yesterday and mini twists today  still drinking water! Vitamins finished yesterday so need to get more, may try a new one  

Protein sounds good! I'm eating as much fish as poss 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 10, 2012)

nazjha said:


> I am soooo beyond late with my starting picture but here it goes...new to the forum so lets hope i catch on quickly!!! http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb332/nazjha/?action=view&current=IMAG0049.jpg



nazjha - it's not late babe, welcome 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 10, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> Hey...I'm still in this.  I owe my picture!  I will take one this weekend and post it up.  I've decided that id try out new styles this year...since I'm not good at styling, they won't be anything intricate or fancy and most will be done in the shower.  Still using the same products, just changing the style regimen.
> 
> : P
> 
> ...



youwillrise - that's fine! As long as you've taken a picture at least for your reference that you can relate back to and compare! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## tiffers (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had these huge jars of powdered chlorella for years and they expire at the end of THIS year, so I'm biting the bullet and taking it.

When I first started chlorella, I used the pills and figured powder would be easier. Oh, how wrong I was.  It's DISGUSTING. And I have four or five jars of the crap.

Anyway, ya'll wish me luck. I started it last night and it was a struggle. But it's spectacular for health and it also aids in hair growth, sooo :crossfingers:


----------



## Moca (Jan 10, 2012)

Surprisingly I'm sticking to my reggie. I'm also eating a lot cleaner, and I will begin my juicing, yoga, and gym reggie this week....


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 10, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I've had these huge jars of powdered chlorella for years and they expire at the end of THIS year, so I'm biting the bullet and taking it.
> 
> When I first started chlorella, I used the pills and figured powder would be easier. Oh, how wrong I was.  It's DISGUSTING. And I have four or five jars of the crap.
> 
> Anyway, ya'll wish me luck. I started it last night and it was a struggle. But it's spectacular for health and it also aids in hair growth, sooo :crossfingers:





Moca said:


> Surprisingly I'm sticking to my reggie. I'm also eating a lot cleaner, and I will begin my juicing, yoga, and gym reggie this week....



Good luck to everyone! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2012)

everyday wash and go's. I can only do these every now and then for emergency reasons only. I got my hair cut today and I cut it really short in an attempt to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. I may have about 2" of hair left on my head and I  it.

Sooooooooooo I guess I need to post a new starting pic, eh?


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 11, 2012)

Checking in:

- I have been working out pretty regularly since the beginning of the year. I added one more day of workout since I slacked during a big move at the end of the year and my trousers are tight! I will keep it at 6x a week until the end of March when I start training for my first marathon. I am a pretty healthy eater, but have upped my protein intake. Starting next week, we'll have protein as the  main course for 3 nights during the week.

- I like to co-wash whenever I work out so I have been co-washing almost every day. I alternate between puffs and wash'n'gos. So far so good and I enjoy doing my hair everyday. I know as it gets longer, I'll have to switch it up, but I am keeping this reggie for the first half of the year.

- I am taking my vitamins and supplements regularly. I bought one of those daily/weekly, am/pm pill boxes the elderly use and that has kept me on track. I am massaging my scalp with an emu & evening primrose oil mixture.  I think what I have should last until the middle or end of february. Once those are done I will switch to coconut oil.

- I am washing and DCing my hair once a week. I'll do my first henna treatment of the new year next month and did a light protein treatment this past weekend.

TLR I am on track with my plans and hope to continue.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 11, 2012)

I sprayed my hair w/ water, AVJ and castor oil.  Then I put brahmi oil over it. I will baggy for approximately 24 hrs. Then will wash it out with my pooh bar. Then DC with my heat cap.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 11, 2012)

for uk ladies who shop online, haven't tried them yet but they look ok for products 
http://www.gidore.com


----------



## g.lo (Jan 11, 2012)

still drinking at least 2l of water. sitting with my ayurvedics paste on my hair! took my greens smoothie this morning! my maxi hair vitamins!
Since i have been drinking my greens, i have noticed all the white spot on my nails has gone (althought i was taking a multivitamin before that, but never got rid of the white spot), and my skin is glowing big time!!!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

Aggie said:


> everyday wash and go's. I can only do these every now and then for emergency reasons only. I got my hair cut today and I cut it really short in an attempt to get rid of the ssk's and split ends. I may have about 2" of hair left on my head and I  it.
> 
> Sooooooooooo I guess I need to post a new starting pic, eh?



Aggie - ould love to see 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> Checking in:
> 
> - I have been working out pretty regularly since the beginning of the year. I added one more day of workout since I slacked during a big move at the end of the year and my trousers are tight! I will keep it at 6x a week until the end of March when I start training for my first marathon. I am a pretty healthy eater, but have upped my protein intake. Starting next week, we'll have protein as the  main course for 3 nights during the week.
> 
> ...



Ogoma - I'm glad that you know exactly what you're doing! Keep it up 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> for uk ladies who shop online, haven't tried them yet but they look ok for products
> http://www.gidore.com



fairyhairy - they're amazing, see my review http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/blended-beauty-product-reviews.html 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

g.lo said:


> still drinking at least 2l of water. sitting with my ayurvedics paste on my hair! took my greens smoothie this morning! my maxi hair vitamins!
> Since i have been drinking my greens, i have noticed all the white spot on my nails has gone (althought i was taking a multivitamin before that, but never got rid of the white spot), and my skin is glowing big time!!!



g.lo - that sounds amazing!

Do you blend the green smoothie yourself?

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Jan 11, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> g.lo - that sounds amazing!
> 
> Do you blend the green smoothie yourself?
> 
> Hmhg <3



yes i do, lots of spinach involved!!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

g.lo said:


> yes i do, lots of spinach involved!!



g.lo - that's cool! 

I wanna try blending/juicing my own stuff 

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Jan 11, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> g.lo - that's cool!
> 
> I wanna try blending/juicing my own stuff
> 
> Hmhg <3



it is so great and fast!! try spinach, frozen banana, yogurt (soy, any..) and dates!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

g.lo said:


> it is so great and fast!! try spinach, frozen banana, yogurt (soy, any..) and dates!



& do you try and drink it in one gulp?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Moca (Jan 11, 2012)

g.lo said:


> still drinking at least 2l of water. sitting with my ayurvedics paste on my hair! took my greens smoothie this morning! my maxi hair vitamins!
> Since i have been drinking my greens, i have noticed all the white spot on my nails has gone (althought i was taking a multivitamin before that, but never got rid of the white spot), and my skin is glowing big time!!!



Ooo, this sounds promising. Going to try it out, thanks!!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 11, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> & do you try and drink it in one gulp?
> 
> Hmhg <3



no, i have it as my breakfast and really enjoy every bit of it!! I am really experimenting with green smoothie!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

g.lo said:


> no, i have it as my breakfast and really enjoy every bit of it!! I am really experimenting with green smoothie!



That's actually amazing! Thanks for that  

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello people!
Just checking in.
In Senegalese Twists right now.
Tomorrow I am going to start incorporating protein drinks into my diet..probably for breakfast with some fruit or something .
Just an extra boost of protein from time to time


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 11, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Hello people!
> Just checking in.
> In Senegalese Twists right now.
> Tomorrow I am going to start incorporating protein drinks into my diet..probably for breakfast with some fruit or something .
> Just an extra boost of protein from time to time



SkySurfer - hey girl  thanks for checking in!

Out of curiosity, since starting med school; have you learnt anything to do with the scalp?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Aggie - ould love to see
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Inspiired, here ya go


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Aggie - ould love to see
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
ooops, double post...


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 12, 2012)

Look at that beautiful head full of curls.  Just lovely.  Good luck with your hair growth.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> SkySurfer - hey girl  thanks for checking in!
> 
> Out of curiosity, since starting med school; have you learnt anything to do with the scalp?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Ah well, we've learnt about generalised infectious diseases, some of which affect the scalp, however nothing specific to the scalp, nor any disease that originates from the body itself and affects the scalp.

Do you have anything you want to know, Inspiired ?


----------



## Bublin (Jan 12, 2012)

Except for New Years Eve i am wearing my hair 'out' (in a braid out) for the first time in nearly 3 weeks.
It feels weird and i feel like i'm damaging my hair against my coat collar.
Plus side is my hair feels so soft and full.
Can't wait to DC overnight tonight and put it away again!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 12, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Except for New Years Eve i am wearing my hair 'out' (in a braid out) for the first time in nearly 3 weeks.
> It feels weird and i feel like i'm damaging my hair against my coat collar.
> Plus side is my hair feels so soft and full.
> Can't wait to DC overnight tonight and put it away again!



I know the feeling, just bought myself two wigs (first time), we will see how it goes!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ugh! I have been sick this week so I,ve been slacking on pretty much everything erplexed 

I'm Finally going to drag myself out of bed and get it together today. First up I'm going to try that green smoothie recipe  make sure I get my water and vitamins in, and maybe even co wash to tonight!


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 12, 2012)

So far so good on my regimen...  I have stuck to my Insanity: The Asylum workout everyday and kept my hair braided up (except for about one and a half inches in the front) every day of this year, even though it's not that big of a deal because it's only 12 days into the year...  I am wearing a 1/2 wig so unfortunately, I have to use heat in the front of my hair to blend it with the wig but I am going to be buying a silk based closure so I can braid all of my hair up and look natural.  Hopefully I will have that by March.  I have been diligent in taking my vitamins and using my sulfur/jbco on my scalp.  I have washed my hair only once so far this year.  I think I will wash my hair again right before February.  I like the "outta sight, outta mind" aspect of this, it takes the anxiety of seeing every little bit of progress out of my HHJ...


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 12, 2012)

I think i may strart using sulphur again because it has given me good results in the past but i just get lazy on application. I wear weaves like 90% of the time so i have to wash hair more regularly. has anyone found a way to do this successfully without ruining hair (weave hair lol). tia


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 12, 2012)

Ugh i'm falling ill...
Still.... gotta keep it going!!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Inspiired, here ya go





Aggie said:


> ooops, double post...





JazzyOleBabe said:


> Look at that beautiful head full of curls.  Just lovely.  Good luck with your hair growth.



Aggie JazzyOleBabe - I know right! Looks bootyfurl! & so so so healthy, it must feel amazing too 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Ah well, we've learnt about generalised infectious diseases, some of which affect the scalp, however nothing specific to the scalp, nor any disease that originates from the body itself and affects the scalp.
> 
> Do you have anything you want to know, Inspiired ?





SkySurfer said:


> Ugh i'm falling ill...
> Still.... gotta keep it going!!



SkySurfer - That's cool! No, I just think its fascination really, how research in the field can be applied to real life situations.

Hope you feel better chica!

Hmhg <3


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 12, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @Spongebob @Nat1984
> 
> Me! Well, pretty much.  I grew 10" in my first year. 2" in March. Trimmed about an inch total. And I have pics! Take a look. I have more pics than that but, that gives pics of practically each month.
> 
> I was a newbie and saw the Grow an inch a month Challenge. So, that convinced me it was doable.


 

I'll have to pull up your pics once I get home. Wouldn't be able to explain why I'm at work looking at pics of a lady wearing nothing but a towel.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Except for New Years Eve i am wearing my hair 'out' (in a braid out) for the first time in nearly 3 weeks.
> It feels weird and i feel like i'm damaging my hair against my coat collar.
> Plus side is my hair feels so soft and full.
> Can't wait to DC overnight tonight and put it away again!



Bublin - I know exactly how you feel! My hair is always in protective styling that whenever it's out it feels like I'm dong something wrong, but it's fine! 

Hmhg <3



g.lo said:


> I know the feeling, just bought myself two wigs (first time), we will see how it goes!



g.lo - How are you going to have your hair underneath?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Ugh! I have been sick this week so I,ve been slacking on pretty much everything erplexed
> 
> I'm Finally going to drag myself out of bed and get it together today. First up I'm going to try that green smoothie recipe  make sure I get my water and vitamins in, and maybe even co wash to tonight!



QUEENJAMES231 - do your thing girl! Water and the green smoothie should make you feel energised and alive!

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 12, 2012)

ok, I just invested in curls whipped cream yummy smells sooo good, Gidore amazing! ordered yesterday and received today!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> So far so good on my regimen...  I have stuck to my Insanity: The Asylum workout everyday and kept my hair braided up (except for about one and a half inches in the front) every day of this year, even though it's not that big of a deal because it's only 12 days into the year...  I am wearing a 1/2 wig so unfortunately, I have to use heat in the front of my hair to blend it with the wig but I am going to be buying a silk based closure so I can braid all of my hair up and look natural.  Hopefully I will have that by March.  I have been diligent in taking my vitamins and using my sulfur/jbco on my scalp.  I have washed my hair only once so far this year.  I think I will wash my hair again right before February.  I like the "outta sight, outta mind" aspect of this, it takes the anxiety of seeing every little bit of progress out of my HHJ...



HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses - a silk based closure sounds good!

Would you sew it in yourself?

Hmhg <3



kinky curlygenie said:


> I think i may strart using sulphur again because it has given me good results in the past but i just get lazy on application. I wear weaves like 90% of the time so i have to wash hair more regularly. has anyone found a way to do this successfully without ruining hair (weave hair lol). tia



kinky curlygenie - Sulphur sounds popular!

Where does everyone get their sulphur from?

Hmhg. <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> ok, I just invested in curls whipped cream yummy smells sooo good, Gidore amazing! ordered yesterday and received today!



fairyhairy - told you they're amazing! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 12, 2012)

I know and it was so well packaged - felt like I was getting a present lol


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> I know and it was so well packaged - felt like I was getting a present lol



fairyhairy - Same! Omg, I felt like a V.I.P - did you see the pic I uploaded with my review? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 12, 2012)

awwh didn't see a pic - will have to look again, what are you using from them? are you coming to the meet on the 28th?


----------



## g.lo (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Bublin - I know exactly how you feel! My hair is always in protective styling that whenever it's out it feels like I'm dong something wrong, but it's fine!
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> ...



i will be having about 24 single plaits underneath ( will cowash with plaits on), that is my plan!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 12, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> awwh didn't see a pic - will have to look again, what are you using from them? are you coming to the meet on the 28th?



fairyhairy - Here: http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/blended-beauty-product-reviews.html 

What meet-up? I'm still sort of new to LHCF :/ I'm getting thereee lol

Hmhg <3


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 12, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> [/CENTER]
> @Bublin
> Thanks for this! I'm going to check into this one. I like that it also has Mushroom extracts. Chinese mushrooms are superfoods for healing & health. Shiitake helps with: fibroids, blood pressure, cholesterol & cancer. & Maitake helps with: hemorrhoids, blood pressure, cancer, cholesterol, lowering blood sugar levels & chronic fatigue.
> 
> ...


 
I was checking all the hair vits to see if I may want to adjust what I'm already taking (biotin 5,000 mcg along with multi w/Iron and Vit D, super B-complex, triple omega) and was reading labels at all the links ladies are posting. The Irwin's has a warning at the very bottom of the label about California. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses - a silk based closure sounds good!
> 
> Would you sew it in yourself?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Yes I would sew it in by myself.  I may go get the braids sewn in professionally so the braids would be tight  (not too tight) but evenly spaced and neat and I don't have to spend all my time doing that.  I haven't seen any lacefronts that I like and I haven't seen any work from beauticians that I like it's either too far up or too far down.  I like the silk based closure because with me doing the Insanity workout, I can't afford to be putting heat on my edges every morning because of hoe I sweat...


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=592547


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Inspriired For free?? That is very generous but don't u need to at least cover your expenses?
> I'm not fussed with anything fancy just some lines and numbers on the back that start above APL.


 
I'm pretty much in agreement. Maybe Inspiired could do maybe a low number free as part of a contest and then start selling them through her blog.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 12, 2012)

As an update: my hair is still in cornrows. I washed and redid them one by one last weekend. Don't plan to redo for another week.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired it would be great if you came to the meet up.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @kinky curlygenie - Sulphur sounds popular!
> 
> Where does everyone get their sulphur from?
> 
> Hmhg. <3


 
you can get it online i had a friend who gave me some of theirs but its available even on ebay  (~yup i said it lol)
the combination of the sulphur application as well as taking msm internally works a great treat for me


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 12, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> you can get it online i had a friend who gave me some of theirs but its available even on ebay  (~yup i said it lol)
> the combination of the sulphur application as well as taking msm internally works a great treat for me


 
I've purchased sulfur of amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013ND5AK/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 12, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> I think i may strart using sulphur again because it has given me good results in the past but i just get lazy on application. I wear weaves like 90% of the time so i have to wash hair more regularly. has anyone found a way to do this successfully without ruining hair (weave hair lol). tia




kinky curlygenie
I was making my own sulfur mix w/grapeseed oil & JBCO. However, I purchased my first bottle of M-T-G from the tractor supply store today. What did you use in the past?
 


jbwphoto1 said:


> I was checking all the hair vits to see if I may want to adjust what I'm already taking (biotin 5,000 mcg along with multi w/Iron and Vit D, super B-complex, triple omega) and was reading labels at all the links ladies are posting. The Irwin's has a warning at the very bottom of the label about California. Does anyone know anything about this?



@jbwphoto1
Thanks for this heads up. I had never heard of Irwin's prior to the recommendation. This is what I found among other articles: http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/pre...ls-announces-california-settlement-194884.php 

So that is scratched from the list of possibles...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Except for New Years Eve i am wearing my hair 'out' (in a braid out) for the first time in nearly 3 weeks.
> It feels weird and i feel like i'm damaging my hair against my coat collar.
> Plus side is my hair feels so soft and full.
> *Can't wait to DC overnight tonight and put it away again*!


 
I know this feeling all too well now Bublin. I have been wearing wash and go's for just about a year and got a lot of damage. As a result I ended up back to ear length and now I get a little anxious if I leave it out even for a day now. SSKs and split ends are the devil - I'm convinced!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Aggie @JazzyOleBabe - I know right! Looks bootyfurl! & so so so healthy, it must feel amazing too
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Thanks so much @Inspiired and JazzyOleBabe. Yeah it feels great to start afresh...again but this time, I will not be in 2011 challenges. I think I may have to drop some of them because I was doing too much to my hair lately too.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 13, 2012)

Aggie why not choose Challenges that compliment each other ie No Heat, 12inches in 12 months, Castor Oil, HYH.  They would keep you motivated but reduce the 'overdoing it' aspect.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 13, 2012)

tiffers said:


> I've had these huge jars of powdered chlorella for years and they expire at the end of THIS year, so I'm biting the bullet and taking it.
> 
> When I first started chlorella, I used the pills and figured powder would be easier. Oh, how wrong I was.  It's DISGUSTING. And I have four or five jars of the crap.
> 
> Anyway, ya'll wish me luck. I started it last night and it was a struggle. But it's spectacular for health and it also aids in hair growth, sooo :crossfingers:


have you tried mixing it into something you like such as a smoothie or something? I've never had the stuff but I can totally relate to getting a huge stash of something you can't stand but is good for you!so not fun


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 13, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> I've purchased sulfur of amazon.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013ND5AK/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details


 
not bad prices either for that size bc you dont use that much in ratio to oil



nakialovesshoes said:


> @kinky curlygenie
> I was making my own sulfur mix w/grapeseed oil & JBCO. However, I purchased my first bottle of M-T-G from the tractor supply store today. What did you use in the past?


 
yea i mis my own uslfur mix also - i put normal castor oil as well as grapeseed lol in oneof my mixes i have used the last of my coconut oil as well which gives it a nioce smell. but the coconut is only a small batch as coconut oil doesnt last long in the mix for some reasonor another


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses said:


> Yes I would sew it in by myself.  I may go get the braids sewn in professionally so the braids would be tight  (not too tight) but evenly spaced and neat and I don't have to spend all my time doing that.  I haven't seen any lacefronts that I like and I haven't seen any work from beauticians that I like it's either too far up or too far down.  I like the silk based closure because with me doing the Insanity workout, I can't afford to be putting heat on my edges every morning because of how I sweat...



HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses - I totally understand, it's good that you know what to do / what you want to do 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Inspiired
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=592547



fairyhairy - I'll check it out, thanksv

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> I'm pretty much in agreement. Maybe Inspiired could do maybe a low number free as part of a contest and then start selling them through her blog.



jbwphoto1 - I defo want to give it out for free, in a few months time maybe in time for one of our next length checks, thank you though 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> As an update: my hair is still in cornrows. I washed and redid them one by one last weekend. Don't plan to redo for another week.



bigbrowneyez - that's good as you can concentrate on your scalp! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Inspiired it would be great if you came to the meet up.



Bublin - thank you, I'm about to check it out! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in!!!!!!! I'm excited


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> you can get it online i had a friend who gave me some of theirs but its available even on ebay  (~yup i said it lol)
> the combination of the sulphur application as well as taking msm internally works a great treat for me





jbwphoto1 said:


> I've purchased sulfur of amazon.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013ND5AK/ref=oh_o03_s00_i00_details





kinky curlygenie said:


> not bad prices either for that size bc you dont use that much in ratio to oil
> 
> yea i mis my own uslfur mix also - i put normal castor oil as well as grapeseed lol in oneof my mixes i have used the last of my coconut oil as well which gives it a nioce smell. but the coconut is only a small batch as coconut oil doesnt last long in the mix for some reasonor another



kinky curlygenie jbwphoto1 - gracias chicas!

So do you guys primarily take these internally or mix and put externally on your hair? 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> kinky curlygenie
> I was making my own sulfur mix w/grapeseed oil & JBCO. However, I purchased my first bottle of M-T-G from the tractor supply store today. What did you use in the past?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Aggie why not choose Challenges that compliment each other ie No Heat, 12inches in 12 months, Castor Oil, HYH.  They would keep you motivated but reduce the 'overdoing it' aspect.





princesskaha said:


> have you tried mixing it into something you like such as a smoothie or something? I've never had the stuff but I can totally relate to getting a huge stash of something you can't stand but is good for you!so not fun



Bublin princesskaha - very good idea girls!

Thanks for your input 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

KoriKiyomi said:


> I'm in!!!!!!! I'm excited



KoriKiyomi - welcome aboard! 

Make sure you 'thank' the first post, I'll be finilising challengers soon! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 13, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @kinky curlygenie @jbwphoto1 - gracias chicas!
> 
> So do you guys primarily take these internally or mix and put externally on your hair?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
i take both internally and externally and for me its a great combination than when i was just using msm on it own - i started the msm before i started my hair applications to see if i could notice a difference and i did. due to weaving my i also noticed my growth more bc i was retaining it 



Inspiired said:


> nakialovesshoes said:
> 
> 
> > @nakialovesshoes @kinky curlygenie - what's the relationship between MTG and sulphur? Is MTG a company?
> ...


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 13, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> i take both internally and externally and for me its a great combination than when i was just using msm on it own - i started the msm before i started my hair applications to see if i could notice a difference and i did. due to weaving my i also noticed my growth more bc i was retaining it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @kinky curlygenie @jbwphoto1 - gracias chicas!
> 
> So do you guys primarily take these internally or mix and put externally on your hair?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
I mix the sulfur powder with Wild Growth Hair Oil, Rosemary and Lavendar essential oils.  The sulfur does settle to the bottom, so you have to shake it up each time.  I'm thinking about buying a couple of marbles from the hobby shop to make the mixing easier.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 13, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @nakialovesshoes @kinky curlygenie - what's the relationship between MTG and sulphur? Is MTG a company?



Inspiired
MTG is Mane Tail Grow, a horse product that has been a popular growth aid on LHCF. It contains sulfur.

I take MSM also. I've been taking it for years for my joints and to avoid carpel tunnel syndrome surgery. I can't say that it has made my hair grow any faster. I've found out that I should be taking a Vitamin C supplement in conjunction with the MSM. So, we'll see if that improves my absorption and maybe my hair growth.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Aggie why not choose Challenges that compliment each other ie No Heat, 12inches in 12 months, Castor Oil, HYH. They would keep you motivated but reduce the 'overdoing it' aspect.


Bublin, yeah you're right. I will try doing that.


----------



## Bublin (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sitting under the dryer for the first time since i can remember with DC on (2 plastic caps on so my hair doesn't dry out). I hope I see a difference.
I'm using CON Argan Oil DC for the first time. I highly recommend this. Incredible slip.

eta - it turned out nice.  Not as super soft as i had hoped but my hair is super sensitive to protein and it was low on the list.  My hair felt strong and smooth.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Good Morning!

Still sticking to my regimen.  I relaxed this morning. I did a rollerset and am sitting under the dryer as I type...

Will post my official starting pic for 2012 after I'm finished.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Jan 14, 2012)

yestrday i went for my weekly run and im thinking of boosting the amount of times i run a week - all i was thinking about was yes my scalp is stimulated = growth


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 14, 2012)

DC'd with Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and blew it out lightly with Crisco (siggy). Trying new buns the next 5 days.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 14, 2012)

g.lo said:


> @Krystle~Hime, come on join us, you know you can do it and want it!1oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:oke:


 

i love that smiley.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in.....as someone stated earlier in this thread, THIS IS MY YEAR FOR LENGTH AND MOST OF ALL RETENTION! I should be sitting on my hair by now even though I am 6'3. Here is my starting pic. My goal is MBL with blunt cut thick and healthy ends.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> I mix the sulfur powder with Wild Growth Hair Oil, Rosemary and Lavendar essential oils.  The sulfur does settle to the bottom, so you have to shake it up each time.  I'm thinking about buying a couple of marbles from the hobby shop to make the mixing easier.



jbwphoto1 - ahhh Wild Growth! I think that was my first product of my hair journey!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Inspiired
> MTG is Mane Tail Grow, a horse product that has been a popular growth aid on LHCF. It contains sulfur.
> 
> I take MSM also. I've been taking it for years for my joints and to avoid carpel tunnel syndrome surgery. I can't say that it has made my hair grow any faster. I've found out that I should be taking a Vitamin C supplement in conjunction with the MSM. So, we'll see if that improves my absorption and maybe my hair growth.



nakialovesshoes - cool, is it similar to megatek?

Hope you get better and hope that the vit C works! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

Bublin said:


> I'm sitting under the dryer for the first time since i can remember with DC on (2 plastic caps on so my hair doesn't dry out). I hope I see a difference.
> I'm using CON Argan Oil DC for the first time. I highly recommend this. Incredible slip.
> 
> eta - it turned out nice.  Not as super soft as i had hoped but my hair is super sensitive to protein and it was low on the list.  My hair felt strong and smooth.



Bublin - that's good news! 

Sometimes when I use protein I have to assure myself that just because it does feel super silky with loads of slip after a protein treatment, it doesn't mean somethings wrong. Sometimes we have to compromise that feeling for strength and the good that the protein should be doing for us 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Still sticking to my regimen.  I relaxed this morning. I did a rollerset and am sitting under the dryer as I type...
> 
> Will post my official starting pic for 2012 after I'm finished.



QueenAmaka - that's cool, have you noticed anything different?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:


> yestrday i went for my weekly run and im thinking of boosting the amount of times i run a week - all i was thinking about was yes my scalp is stimulated = growth



kinky curlygenie - It's good to have a motivation! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Bublin (Jan 14, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> I'm in.....as someone stated earlier in this thread, THIS IS MY YEAR FOR LENGTH AND MOST OF ALL RETENTION! I should be sitting on my hair by now even though I am 6'3. Here is my starting pic. My goal is MBL with blunt cut thick and healthy ends.


 
nyreeroberts1 Yay for team tallgirls! I'm 5'11"
Your hair IS long but i know what you mean.  Even though i've had setbacks i'm sure if i had shorter proportions my hair would have at least seen mbl .  This IS our year for growth .


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 14, 2012)

Baggying doing a little test, hair looks so much better this week, but still getting that greasy feeling erghh


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 14, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @nakialovesshoes - cool, is it similar to megatek?
> 
> Hope you get better and hope that the vit C works!
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired
MTG is just a couple of different oils w/sulfur added.

Mega Tek is a protein based product.

They both claim to regrow bald spots/manes on horses. I've used MT (the old formula) in the past. I got the infamous 1 inch in a month with it. However, this is my 1st time using M-T-G.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol, one side is moisturised with s-curl and the other with curls whipped cream, want to see which comes out softer


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> DC'd with Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat and blew it out lightly with Crisco (siggy). Trying new buns the next 5 days.



sipp100 - oooh nice! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

anartist4u2001 said:


> i love that smiley.



anartist4u2001 - sameee LOL no pressure!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> I'm in.....as someone stated earlier in this thread, THIS IS MY YEAR FOR LENGTH AND MOST OF ALL RETENTION! I should be sitting on my hair by now even though I am 6'3. Here is my starting pic. My goal is MBL with blunt cut thick and healthy ends.



nyreeroberts1 - 6 foot 3, model material! Your MBL on you is probably HL on me! I'm 5 foot 3/4! LOL welcome aboard chica 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Baggying doing a little test, hair looks so much better this week, but still getting that greasy feeling erghh



fairyhairy - do ou clarify?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Inspiired
> MTG is just a couple of different oils w/sulfur added.
> 
> Mega Tek is a protein based product.
> ...



nakialovesshoes - that sounds good! I may try that, is it just called MTG? Sorry for all the questions!

I remember being so unsure with megatek like whether to wash off and stuff. & omg I just remembered I paid £12 for the smallest side EXCLUDING shipping! Gasp! Lol why did you stop?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Lol, one side is moisturised with s-curl and the other with curls whipped cream, want to see which comes out softer



fairyhairy - it's the best way to test! 

S-curl has glycerin doesn't it?

Hmhg <3


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 14, 2012)

Thought id add a couple pictures!  One is me wearing a camisole and the other is with a length check t shirt.  The # 1 line on the length check shirt is about where my bra would start.

These pictures were taken tonight, january 14, 2012

Ugh...my phone pictures are always flipped...too bad I have trouble holding the phone the other way and taking pics and I'm too embarrassed to ask anyone else to take them for me.  Haha



Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 14, 2012)

Thought id add a couple pictures!  One is me wearing a camisole and the other is with a length check t shirt.  The # 1 line on the length check shirt is about where my bra would start.

These pictures were taken tonight, january 14, 2012

Ugh...my phone pictures are always flipped...too bad I have trouble holding the phone the other way and taking pics and I'm too embarrassed to ask anyone else to take them for me.  Haha



Sent from my SCH-I405 using SCH-I405


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 14, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> Thought id add a couple pictures!  One is me wearing a camisole and the other is with a length check t shirt.  The # 1 line on the length check shirt is about where my bra would start.
> 
> These pictures were taken tonight, january 14, 2012
> 
> ...



youwillrise - will you like me to flip them for you?

Hmhg <3


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> nyreeroberts1 - 6 foot 3, model material! Your MBL on you is probably HL on me! I'm 5 foot 3/4! LOL welcome aboard chica
> 
> Hmhg <3




Thanks girlie.....all I can be @ this point is a model citizen....ha ha ha. I am a whole FOOT taller than you....Lord have mercy My hair just ALWAYS seems to be @ shoulder length unless I straighten it....which happens very infrequently. I am sure I will get it together in 2012. 

No highlights (only Bigen)
No flat ironing to death after I have already blow dried my hair
Eating more fruits and veggies
Drinking more water daily

^^^^^^^^These things should help as well.  

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 15, 2012)

Inspiired am going to clarify at some point ,  s-curl do have glycerin , but lets see


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 15, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> Thanks girlie.....all I can be @ this point is a model citizen....ha ha ha. I am a whole FOOT taller than you....Lord have mercy My hair just ALWAYS seems to be @ shoulder length unless I straighten it....which happens very infrequently. I am sure I will get it together in 2012.
> 
> No highlights (only Bigen)
> No flat ironing to death after I have already blow dried my hair
> ...



nyreeroberts1 - your hair is beautiful!

& yes, we will support you 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 15, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> @Inspiired am going to clarify at some point ,  s-curl do have glycerin , but lets see



fairyhairy - does your hair like glycerin?

& how did the test go!?

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 15, 2012)

bah, feels a little bit crunchy on both sides I think this test will work better after clarifying


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 15, 2012)

Did bigger twists Saturday Morning after washing and deep conditioning....I'm sure they'll look better when taken out by Tuesday. Last weekend my twists were way too small. That was annoying for many reasons.

I Added something new to my DC mix...a BANANA thanks to a post I read somewhere on here. Even though I was pulling out some banana bits here and there, my hair felt stronger. 


This morning sprayed my aloe vera juice/water on twists and moisturized each twist with my oil mixture (JBCO, avocado and grape seed oil)....

One thing I like about now twisting is that it really allows me to moisturize THOROUGHLY every area of my head because I am working with every single section piece by piece as opposed to coating and fingering through hoping that all strands are touched. I think this will also help the crown area grow faster and catch up with the rest of my hair.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 15, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> bah, feels a little bit crunchy on both sides I think this test will work better after clarifying



fairyhairy - yeah, clarifying may help. 

Also did you seal with an oil?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 15, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> Did bigger twists Saturday Morning after washing and deep conditioning....I'm sure they'll look better when taken out by Tuesday. Last weekend my twists were way too small. That was annoying for many reasons.
> 
> I Added something new to my DC mix...a BANANA thanks to a post I read somewhere on here. Even though I was pulling out some banana bits here and there, my hair felt stronger.
> 
> ...



I've heard good things about adding bananas to regimens!

Defo, twisting is great because whilst twisting, we're smoothing down the cuticle with moisture also when hair is twisted, it's easy to get to the scalp 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Moca (Jan 15, 2012)

Today is hair day so I used aphogee 2 minute keratin on dry hair, I then deep condition with yes to carrots mixed with apple cider and honey.... I oiled scalp with bhringraj oil and Will do the deep moisture method until next Sunday .....


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Guys! Just checking in! I'm currently in a U Part Wig. I've been moisturizing/sealing daily.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 15, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @nakialovesshoes - that sounds good! I may try that, is it just called MTG? Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> I remember being so unsure with megatek like whether to wash off and stuff. & omg I just remembered I paid £12 for the smallest side EXCLUDING shipping! Gasp! Lol why did you stop?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired

Yes it's called M-T-G & it's by a company named Shapley's. I only paid ($19 including tax) on a 32 oz. bottle. As for the MT, after it was gone, I never went & purchased more & moved on to the next bandwagon growth aid. 

So far I've successfully gotten an inch in a month from: MT, using the GroAut line & MN. They've changed the formula on the MT and plus I'm trying to use mostly natural products on my hair. The MTG is a stretch b/c it does contain mineral oil but since it isn't a cone or a sulfate, I don't mind as much.

If this MTG works & I consistently get an inch per month, I'll keep using it until my hair stalls. If & when it stalls, then I'll move on to something else.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 15, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> QueenAmaka - that's cool, have you noticed anything different?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired I was pleased with the results. See Siggy  Officially on my way to 12 in 12.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 16, 2012)

so I clarified today with curls clarifying shampoo - meh left hair clean but feeling a litte stripped

Detangle with Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner - smells divine but not really enough slip for me.

Deep conditioned with Vatika Virgin Olive Oil hair mask - this stuff is just Wow made my  hair feel instantly soft when applying and has a nice bit of slip too.

I deep conditioned for 40mins under my steamer (huetiful style) rinsed with cold water 
and added a mix of curls coconut and aloe vera gel as a leave in, layered with curls whipped cream and twisted, just air drying and we shall see the results

changes to original plan:
I am thinking using s-curl on wet hair is a no go for me so will keep for baggying on dry hair and also have bought the Curls range so will be using that as well

I will report back on how my hair feels dry!

On the downside noticed some breakage in parts and I know it was the weave I had put in so I am no longer using braid extensions or weaves as I always lose hair when I take them out

The most will be wigs as well as my own hair braided

Phew!


----------



## Bublin (Jan 16, 2012)

fairyhairy what steamer do you have?


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 16, 2012)

Bublin

http://www.pakcosmetics.com/brand/jannu/jannu/jannu-ozone-ionic-hair-and-facial-steamer.html

does the job lol

ETA: I bought mine on ebay though so got it a bit cheaper

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JANNU-OZONE-IONIC-2IN1-HAIR-FACIAL-STEAMER-HOME-USE-/200607328533


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 16, 2012)

Moca said:


> Today is hair day so I used aphogee 2 minute keratin on dry hair, I then deep condition with yes to carrots mixed with apple cider and honey.... I oiled scalp with bhringraj oil and Will do the deep moisture method until next Sunday .....



Moca - sounds good! How does your hair feel?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 16, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> Hey Guys! Just checking in! I'm currently in a U Part Wig. I've been moisturizing/sealing daily.


 
assiyrabomb - thank you 

What are you using to moisturise?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 16, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Inspiired
> 
> Yes it's called M-T-G & it's by a company named Shapley's. I only paid ($19 including tax) on a 32 oz. bottle. As for the MT, after it was gone, I never went & purchased more & moved on to the next bandwagon growth aid.
> 
> ...



nakialovesshoes - ahh thank you!

& exciting stuff! #Team12InchesIn12Months. Keep us updated 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 16, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Inspiired I was pleased with the results. See Siggy  Officially on my way to 12 in 12.



QueenAmaka - Wooo, looking gorgeously healthy babe! Keep it up! #Team12In12! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 16, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> so I clarified today with curls clarifying shampoo - meh left hair clean but feeling a litte stripped
> 
> Detangle with Curls Coconut Sublime Conditioner - smells divine but not really enough slip for me.
> 
> ...



fairyhairy - yeah, let us know how it feels dry 

I hate weave breakage, I think my hair is too big for weave, it always hurts so much!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 17, 2012)

just received my nioxin, 17 days later! They all got cracks in them. i'll see if they work and report back accordingly


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 17, 2012)

urgh - I am seriously considering big chopping. I am glad i'm not near any salons right now because I see scissors lol, but yeah my hair is hideously always dry and frizzy just feeling off today


----------



## assiyrabomb (Jan 17, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @assiyrabomb - thank you
> 
> What are you using to moisturise?
> 
> Hmhg <3



I've been alternating between Cantu Shea Butter leave in and Hollywood Olive Oil Creme. I love them both.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 17, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> just received my nioxin, 17 days later! They all got cracks in them. i'll see if they work and report back accordingly



Spongebob - omg finally! Cracks? How annoying :/

V. Exciting though!

Hmhg


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 17, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> urgh - I am seriously considering big chopping. I am glad i'm not near any salons right now because I see scissors lol, but yeah my hair is hideously always dry and frizzy just feeling off today



fairyhairy - No, don't give up!

Do you normally seal? Have you tried to LOC method?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 17, 2012)

assiyrabomb said:


> I've been alternating between Cantu Shea Butter leave in and Hollywood Olive Oil Creme. I love them both.



assiyrabomb - Yay, I'm happy that you've found products that you love, stick with them! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 17, 2012)

I got my Nioxin pills yesterday! Got them from Amazon and they didn't have any cracks. the expiration date on the bottle is July 2013.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 17, 2012)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> I got my Nioxin pills yesterday! Got them from Amazon and they didn't have any cracks. the expiration date on the bottle is July 2013.



Stiletto_Diva can you post the link of the amazon page of your pills? Cheers tnx


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 17, 2012)

@Spongebob

Here's the link:  http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...4530/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326833886&sr=8-2

I made sure the seller was Amazon before I bought them

ETA: The expiration date is actually March 2013 not July


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been working out, eating right, losing weight, taking my vits, and protecting my hair, so things are going pretty steady now


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 17, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> I've been working out, eating right, losing weight, taking my vits, and protecting my hair, so things are going pretty steady now



@SkySurfer

You need to share your secrets. I've been working out, eating right, *not* losing weight......


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 17, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> I've been working out, eating right, losing weight, taking my vits, and protecting my hair, so things are going pretty steady now



SkySurfer - keep it up babe 

Hmhg <3


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 17, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> @SkySurfer
> 
> You need to share your secrets. I've been working out, eating right, *not* losing weight......



Hey! Happy to help anyone improve their health!

The big change for me is when I found an internal locus of motivation, rather than an external one. Meaning I was doing it for me, rather than for someone/something else. That was realising, that all i want to to is be healthy, live a long life, and be a good example to my patients when I finally become a Dr.

What I've done is remove junk food, except for a small treat every day (like a piece of good dark chocolate). I ate a SHOCKING amount of junk food...let's not talk about it lol... 

With not buying junk food..i'm also saving a lot of moolah :dollar: lol

Anyhoo...

In my meals I also follow the Idaho plate method,seeing as I can't count calories to save my life, half veggies, quarter carbs and quarter protein on my plate, as well as a piece of fruit/dairy desert per meal. That should give you a lot of the nutrition you need (diabetics also find this method quite useful), as the carb content of their diet is quite significantly reduced. I also take a multivitamin, some generic one from ASDA.
The veggies (especially big lush salads) help fill me up, so I don't feel deprived at all, and the small treat stops me binging because I don't feel hard done by.

I also remember that the best workout plan won't help you unless you're eating right, so I've chosen to focus mostly on getting my diet right for now.

In terms of exercise, I've upped my walking and stuff as well, and I dance like crazy in my room everyday haha 

HTH!


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 17, 2012)

Spongebob said:


> just received my nioxin, 17 days later! They all got cracks in them. i'll see if they work and report back accordingly



I just bought some Nioxin pills today from ULTA; they do have some cracks on the side but I assume its ok?

SN: So far I have been faithfully mega-teking my scalp and hair, working out (& drinking whey protein shakes) and coffee rinsing once a week.

I just bought the Nioxin pills as I have stated above and bought some MN to include with my mega-tek mix. Today on amazon I purchased some sulfur and extra dark JBCO (since someone at the post office stole my lavender JBCO ) so hopefully all of this will contribute to an inch per month.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 19, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Hey! Happy to help anyone improve their health!
> 
> The big change for me is when I found an internal locus of motivation, rather than an external one. Meaning I was doing it for me, rather than for someone/something else. That was realising, that all i want to to is be healthy, live a long life, and be a good example to my patients when I finally become a Dr.
> 
> ...



SkySurfer - Thank you for sharing this, I'm sure it'll help a lot of people! As for me, read this: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/five-day-keeps-doctor-away.html - I have to keep up with my metabolism and eat loads and loads of healthy stuff to catch up with the daily carbohydrates so I'll have to mix and match! Lol oh gosh.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 19, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I just bought some Nioxin pills today from ULTA; they do have some cracks on the side but I assume its ok?
> 
> SN: So far I have been faithfully mega-teking my scalp and hair, working out (& drinking whey protein shakes) and coffee rinsing once a week.
> 
> I just bought the Nioxin pills as I have stated above and bought some MN to include with my mega-tek mix. Today on amazon I purchased some sulfur and extra dark JBCO (since someone at the post office stole my lavender JBCO ) so hopefully all of this will contribute to an inch per month.



Mane_Attraxion - keep it up!

I don't know why I still feel uncomfortable buying sulphur online, how do you knw you're buying the right one?

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 19, 2012)

day off today so I steamed again


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 19, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Hey! Happy to help anyone improve their health!
> 
> The big change for me is when I found an internal locus of motivation, rather than an external one. Meaning I was doing it for me, rather than for someone/something else. That was realising, that all i want to to is be healthy, live a long life, and be a good example to my patients when I finally become a Dr.
> 
> ...



SkySurfer

How am I just seeing this? Thank you! You are so right about external vs. internal motivation.

I eat pretty healthy, but I love sweets. Candy, candy, candy and when I start with them, I can't stop; finished a big box of heart candies under 3 hours on Sunday. I enjoy running and do so a lot, but I don't think I get enough *nutrients* to fuel my workouts. I really wish there was a sugar rehab, I'll be signing up .

Thanks again for the comment (soon-to-be) Dr.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 19, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> day off today so I steamed again



fairyhairy - must have felt amazing, what products do you use to steam?

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 19, 2012)

Inspiired

well veering off course today, I did a henna and coconut treatment - messy!
then just used my vatika hair mask which is just yummy hair came out very glossy
my hair takes for ever to dry so its still a bit damp

tried the loc method with water keracare oil and curls whipped cream

what I have notices is my strands are not smooth, when I see twist styles etc on youtube and in pics everyone seems to have smooth uniform clumps - mine are frazzled, I really don't think it is possible to rescue hair in this state

added pic:


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 19, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Inspiired
> 
> well veering off course today, I did a henna and coconut treatment - messy!
> then just used my vatika hair mask which is just yummy hair came out very glossy
> ...



fairyhairy - "my hair takes for ever to dry so its still a bit damp" - I think I have a solution for you! It seems you may have porosity issues, read this: http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2011/12/ph-so-sh-read.html?m=1 it'll help the frizz 

Plus you could use flaxseed gel with your twists!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 19, 2012)

I did a nupur henna treatment and I really think my hair loves it. I am just concerned about loosing so much of my curl.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a confession, I was avoiding this post because I really didn't think this amt of growth is possible for ME. However I am already doing everything on your list except #13. But I am taking Nioxin daily does that count? Ok back to hovering and lurking this post


----------



## g.lo (Jan 19, 2012)

trimmed my hair yesterday, wanted to start the new year nicely!erplexed
after that i will be dusting only!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Still hanging in here. I have been very diligent with taking my vitamins, had a much needed hair cut to start all over again, keeping my hair moisturized, and massaging in my sulfur scalp mix 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> I did a nupur henna treatment and I really think my hair loves it. I am just concerned about loosing so much of my curl.



Shadiyah - recently saw a forum post about loosening of curls from henna, I'm on my phone so it won't let me put in the link but do a search on lhcf 

Hmhg


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I have a confession, I was avoiding this post because I really didn't think this amt of growth is possible for ME. However I am already doing everything on your list except #13. But I am taking Nioxin daily does that count? Ok back to hovering and lurking this post



blackOnyx488 - aww lool so do you think you'll start taking a multi vitamin?

Also are you on YouTube or fotki or something? I recognise your name 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

g.lo said:


> trimmed my hair yesterday, wanted to start the new year nicely!erplexed
> after that i will be dusting only!



g.lo - sounds good! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Still hanging in here. I have been very diligent with taking my vitamins, had a much needed hair cut to start all over again, keeping my hair moisturized, and massaging in my sulfur scalp mix 2-3 times a week.



Aggie - amazing! I really want to try  Sulphur!

Hmhg <3


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still hanging in there, wigging it, moisturizing and taking my vitamins.  I don't think I'm growing an inch per month.  It feels good to take care of my hair though.  I probably won't length check until June.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

addaboutmyhair said:


> I'm still hanging in there, wigging it, moisturizing and taking my vitamins.  I don't think I'm growing an inch per month.  It feels good to take care of my hair though.  I probably won't length check until June.



addaboutmyhair - Remember this is also about finding out max-growth! #Team12In12 encourages and motivates hair care to be second nature 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

*I've been keeping it simple, doing a spritz (water, aloe Vera, glycerin) and seal (castor oil) and everyday scalp massage. My hair is so soft, I need to stop touching it!*


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 20, 2012)

hair actually feels soft today! will still go for a cut and then I think it will be 11 inches in 11 months for me lol


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 20, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> Mane_Attraxion - keep it up!
> 
> I don't know why I still feel uncomfortable buying sulphur online, how do you knw you're buying the right one?
> 
> Hmhg <3



Inspiired 

Hey I buy my suphur on amazon. I search for flowers of sulphur and buy the humco sulfur sublimed kind.

I am thinking about mixing everything up at the same time, because its starting to get hectic trying to find time to mix MN, MT, JBCO, this sulphur thats about to arrive and this coffee oil I made last week. Should I just mix it all up together or limit it down to just (2) main items? 

This should be effortless but I feel like I am trying to do too much


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> hair actually feels soft today! will still go for a cut and then I think it will be 11 inches in 11 months for me lol



fairyhairy - that's good, what did you do different?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Inspiired
> 
> Hey I buy my suphur on amazon. I search for flowers of sulphur and buy the humco sulfur sublimed kind.
> 
> ...



Mane_Attraxion - thanks!

If you can get it all mixed down to one or two, go for it! I love all-in-ones, I'm a no-fuss-natural 

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 20, 2012)

baggied overnight, which I have been doing but I think the treatment help me retain more moisure


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like the whole head baggying thing with the sulfur treatment....I think this is going to be so key in growth.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 20, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> baggied overnight, which I have been doing but I think the treatment help me retain more moisure





ChasingBliss said:


> I really like the whole head baggying thing with the sulfur treatment....I think this is going to be so key in growth.



Baggying is amazing for moisture.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion - I totally agree with mixing up a few things together to accommodate all the challenges. It's exactly what I have been doing with the castor oil, sulfur, GHE baggying and this challenge. Combining them doesn't seem so overwhelming anymore. 

ChasingBliss, I have been doing the same thing - ghe'ing after massaging in my sulfur mix and it feels so good too. My scalp feels all fresh and tingly.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 21, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Mane_Attraxion - I totally agree with mixing up a few things together to accommodate all the challenges. It's exactly what I have been doing with the castor oil, sulfur, GHE baggying and this challenge. Combining them doesn't seem so overwhelming anymore.
> 
> ChasingBliss, I have been doing the same thing - ghe'ing after massaging in my sulfur mix and it feels so good too. My scalp feels all fresh and tingly.



To get list: Sulphur! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 21, 2012)

*Massive giveaway coming up soon!*


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 21, 2012)

Call me bimbo but how do I edit my siggy and add a pic?


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess no ones online, I'll wait to do the giveaway then.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

Inspiired To add a picture to your siggy, get the photo URL and place it between these brackets. Make sure there are no spaces:


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 22, 2012)

This month I have slacked but Im going to finish strong looking forward to February


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 22, 2012)

Sill sealing and hiding my ends daily and I did a minor trim last week. I need to figure out what else I need to do...


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 22, 2012)

About to co-wash, seal my ends and baggy for the night. Wearing a wash-n-go tomorrow


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Inspiired To add a picture to your siggy, get the photo URL and place it between these brackets. Make sure there are no spaces:



Thank you, I'll do that soon 

Hmhg <3


Sent from my iPad using LHCF

http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com

Went from balding at age 15 to MBL at age 18. Hoping to be HL at end of 2012 at age 19.

12 inches in 12 months challenge


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

lawyer2be371 said:


> This month I have slacked but Im going to finish strong looking forward to February



lawyer2be371 - I always say progression is key and as long as you're progressing at a steady rate it's all G (good LOL)

Hmhg <3


----

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://twitter.com/bootyfurl

Went from balding at age 15 to MBL at age 18. Hoping to be HL by end of 2012 at age 19.

12 inches in 12 months challenge


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Sill sealing and hiding my ends daily and I did a minor trim last week. I need to figure out what else I need to do...



Do you need any help?

Hmhg <3


----

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://twitter.com/bootyfurl

Went from balding at age 15 to MBL at age 18. Hoping to be HL by end of 2012 at age 19.

12 inches in 12 months challenge


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> About to co-wash, seal my ends and baggy for the night. Wearing a wash-n-go tomorrow



Sealing and baggying is very popular! 

Hmhg <3


----

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://twitter.com/bootyfurl

Went from balding at age 15 to MBL at age 18. Hoping to be HL by end of 2012 at age 19.

12 inches in 12 months challenge


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

Is this siggy too long?

I think someone got a bit carried away LOL

Hmhg <3


----

Sent from my iPad using LHCF

http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://twitter.com/bootyfurl

Went from balding at age 15 to MBL at age 18. Hoping to be HL by end of 2012 at age 19.

12 inches in 12 months challenge


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 22, 2012)

Inspiired I love your hair. Beautiful!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jan 22, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Sill sealing and hiding my ends daily and I did a minor trim last week. I need to figure out what else I need to do...



Umm, chillax.  You're doing a lot, stuff that you know works for you, so it becomes a matter of consistency.  We all know that doing too much causes more setbacks than just about anything, so just maintain where you're at now and re-evaluate at the end of the first quarter .  I just know you're going to have great results.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 22, 2012)

Im working my arse off to gain those 12 inches shoots....from oiling, gheing every night, going to the gym, and changed up my vitamins and started juicing people its on....i want to do the ultimate swing buy the end of the year


----------



## g.lo (Jan 22, 2012)

rocking my new wig! love it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today. I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo then I washed and deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.

Back to my wigs after washing out this DC.


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 22, 2012)

I love me some walnut oil, having done a bit of research on ceramides have been adding it as part of the LOC method, I am upping my moisture by baggying - lets see if it lasts


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> Inspiired I love your hair. Beautiful!



ChasingBliss - aww thank you SO much! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

g.lo said:


> rocking my new wig! love it!



g.lo - looks so good!

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 22, 2012)

*Giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-*


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 22, 2012)

g.lo said:


> rocking my new wig! love it!



I love your wig. Please where did you get your wig? I am trying to use wigs, but I hate everything I have bought on me.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 23, 2012)

Ogoma said:


> I love your wig. Please where did you get your wig? I am trying to use wigs, but I hate everything I have bought on me.



this is the site i bought it from! it is a nice wig and i haven't even trimmed or do anything with it! it is my first wig and people think that it is my hair! lots of youtube revue and tutorial if you want to wear it as a full weave. I had only a tiny peace of my hair out at the front!

Gaby


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 23, 2012)

g.lo said:


> this is the site i bought it from! it is a nice wig and i haven't even trimmed or do anything with it! it is my first wig and people think that it is my hair! lots of youtube revue and tutorial if you want to wear it as a full weave. I had only a tiny peace of my hair out at the front!
> 
> Gaby




Could you include the link to the site you purchased it from? I think you either forgot to mention it or perhaps you bought it via a product exchange here on LHCF.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 23, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Could you include the link to the site you purchased it from? I think you either forgot to mention it or perhaps you bought it via a product exchange here on LHCF.



ooops, sorry! https://elevatestyles.com/p/404-beshe-synthetic-lace-wig-drew-.html


----------



## zionlady (Jan 23, 2012)

Still got my cornrolls. Its less than three weeks and I have so much growth. My intention was to keep the cornrolls for at least 8 weeks but I doubt if I will be able to looking at the amount of growth ive gotten so far.  I am want to substitute hairfinity with liquid amino acids. Can any of you ladies suggest one that is potent and very high in protein. 

Happy hair growing ladies


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 24, 2012)

g.lo said:


> this is the site i bought it from! it is a nice wig and i haven't even trimmed or do anything with it! it is my first wig and people think that it is my hair! lots of youtube revue and tutorial if you want to wear it as a full weave. I had only a tiny peace of my hair out at the front!
> 
> Gaby



Thank you!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 24, 2012)

zionlady said:


> Still got my cornrolls. Its less than three weeks and I have so much growth. My intention was to keep the cornrolls for at least 8 weeks but I doubt if I will be able to looking at the amount of growth ive gotten so far.  I am want to substitute hairfinity with liquid amino acids. Can any of you ladies suggest one that is potent and very high in protein.
> 
> Happy hair growing ladies



zionlady - wooooooo! #Team12In12 

& that sounds like a really good idea! When you do find the liquid amino acids, remember to use with carrier oils 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 24, 2012)

I think castor oil is the best product I've used for my hair thus far.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just did my sulfur/jbco scalp masssage, moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealed my ends with jbco.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^^ I love castor oil too. It is definitely responsible for my increased hair thickness.


I fell off a little from the end of last week through yesterday. I was out of the area and did not take my vitamins or drink enough water 

However, I am now back on track. Took my vitamins and have been drinking plenty of water today and I just braided my hair for a braid out tomorrow.

Happy Hair Growing. Hope all is well!


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 25, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> ^^^^ I love castor oil too. It is definitely responsible for my increased hair thickness.
> 
> 
> I fell off a little from the end of last week through yesterday. I was out of the area and did not take my vitamins or drink enough water
> ...



QueenAmaka - iknowright! Castor oil is the truth!

If you fall off track, never feel disheartened just carry on like the strong black woman you are


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 25, 2012)

*Spongebob I'm sorry, I didn't read and I know better.   I just got all excited b/c the BSS where I worked sells like 5 different ones... 

Anyway, I just ordered the one you linked me to!  They said estimated delivery is between January 31 and February 3!  Can't wait!  Man...if I hit BSL (or past it!) by my birthday in June I'm throwing a hair party! *


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got my first inch!!!!!! 11 more to go!!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 25, 2012)

So got my hair done this past weekend and they did a good job of getting it straight and disciplined lmaoo.  And my hair isn't randomly breaking like it was before.  

I've been maintaining it in a slicked hairstyle, maybe combed to the side and kinda molded looking, IDK but it works and looks neat.  My edges I make sure they're laid down overnight and they're looking good.  And the rest of my hair, Ive decided I'm going to oil my scalp weekly w/ my coconut oil and WGO and peppermint oil (mostly to mast the WGO) concoction.  This is pretty good in keep my newgrowth down, but I think it adds to some growth IDK we'll see.  But whatever it'll help maintain the style.  I'm definitely going to wait 2wks before going to get it washed....may do 3-4wks   I've done it before eh.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I need one more trim before I can do a proper mearsurement of my hair and I think I'll make that happen next week Monday. Right now I am concentrating my efforts on allowing a stylist to nurse it back to a reasonable length that I can manage on my own. 

I just found a new stylist (Dominican) through a client of mine whose hair looks amazing now. Her hair cuticles are nice and flat and so shiny so I will be going to her stylist to try out. She uses Alter Ego products and some dominican products but I will of course be taking some of my own products with me just in case. 

I sure hope she can cornrow or flat row very short hair because I need to wear my wig as my PS for the HYH challenge.


----------



## zionlady (Jan 26, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @zionlady - wooooooo! #Team12In12
> 
> & that sounds like a really good idea! When you do find the liquid amino acids, remember to use with carrier oils
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
I decided to go with Twinlab Amino Fuel. I am not using carrier oils for now. I have a bunch of them but I want to take the cornrolls out first and then start using them again. I am currently using WGHO for now,


----------



## zionlady (Jan 26, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I think castor oil is the best product I've used for my hair thus far.


 
I love castor oil too. Was using the Now brand but thinking of switching to JBCO.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 27, 2012)

zionlady said:


> I love castor oil too. Was using the Now brand but thinking of switching to JBCO.



Try the extra dark castor oil; I love it and will never use regular castor oil again


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 27, 2012)

*Wait a minute...

My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!

I measured yesterday and my hair is 10 inches long all around.  The last time I measured it was 9 inches long...but I figured that I was measuring after the "month" mark...  But I just checked my blog and it was December 26 when I measured 9 inches...

Now to figure out what in my regimen changed...  Could it be the Silicon Mix?*


----------



## g.lo (Jan 27, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:


> *Wait a minute...
> 
> My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!
> 
> ...



Yeah! congrats:superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:. i will measure mine next week end!


----------



## zionlady (Jan 27, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Try the extra dark castor oil; I love it and will never use regular castor oil again


 

In what way does it make it different from the normal JBCO? Just curious


----------



## zionlady (Jan 27, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:


> *Wait a minute...*
> 
> *My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!*
> 
> ...


 
Am really happy for you. Congrats


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 27, 2012)

Still in cornrows (no extensions).  Been 4weeks now.  I wash and redo them one at a time every week.  I spray with African Pride braid spray and moisture my ends with silken child moisturizer cream and argan oil.  I'm 6 weeks post relaxer and I'm getting good new growth. So far so good!

HautePinkHeels, congrats!!


----------



## LunaGorgeous (Jan 27, 2012)

I am definitely in! Many of these things I have already incorporated into my lifestyle/regimen, so it's all about patience and consistency now!


----------



## fairyhairy (Jan 27, 2012)

steamed and then lightly blow-dried today with my regular products  

loving walnut oil - love the smell and the feeling it gives my hair did the LOC method now  doing a baggy with s-curl sealed with a tad bit of walnut oil

have to say since this challenge I have been alot more happier with my hair - I am still in need of cutting but feel like I can regain that length soon if I keep on with a structured process


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 28, 2012)

Didn't grow an inch this month but next month I'm going to get there will be going back on MTG and my vitamins


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

My hair grew quite a bit nut didn't measure it. It just seems a lot longer to me since the cut at the beginning of this month. I have not straightened it since the cut because I may need another trim to even it all up properly. I want to get the trim next week though.


----------



## GIJane (Jan 29, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> I got my first inch!!!!!! 11 more to go!!!!


 


HautePinkHeels said:


> *Wait a minute...*
> 
> *My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!*
> 
> ...


 
BlkOnyx488 HautePinkHeels congratulations.  So happy for you two. Now spill the beans. How did you two get an inch a month.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 29, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @BlkOnyx488 @HautePinkHeels congratulations. So happy for you two. Now spill the beans. How did you two get an inch a month.


@GIJane
I braided my hair Jan 1st indivdual braids

1. Baggy every night, I use a spray mixed with proclaim leave in-condition 1tsp of Sulpher powder, 2 tsp of Castor oil, and a little Grapeseed oil.

2. I started taking Nixoin Pills every day 1 a day as recommended

3. I DC weekly with a Black tea Rinse.

4. every 3 to 4 weeks I do a protein DC 

5. I drink lots of water

6. Oh and I did buy a head massager that I use almost every night for about 20 mins.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400258570924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



7. I don't know if this has anything to do with it but in case it does I do teach 7 zumba classes a week which causes me to head sweat like crazy


----------



## GIJane (Jan 29, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> @GIJane
> I braided my hair Jan 1st indivdual braids
> 
> 1. Baggy every night, I use a spray mixed with proclaim leave in-condition 1tsp of Sulpher powder, 2 tsp of Castor oil, and a little Grapeseed oil.
> ...


 
Thanks. Very interesting.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 29, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> I got my first inch!!!!!! 11 more to go!!!!



Congrats! 

I'm not measuring until March and hope to see 3 inches then


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 29, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...
> 
> My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you as well! 

Wonderful and so inspiring to read all these great results.


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Jan 29, 2012)

GIJane said:


> BlkOnyx488 HautePinkHeels congratulations.  So happy for you two. Now spill the beans. How did you two get an inch a month.



*GIJane

I really wish I could tell you.  I have no idea.  The only difference in my regimen this month was the Silicon Mix. 

Although I will say that every single time I used the SM after I rinsed my hair I always noticed that I still had some in my scalp and I'd be like, "man, I don't feel like getting back in the shower to rinse that out.  It'll just have to stay there." *blow dry and style as usual*

That's still a reach though, even to me, so I'm still trying to figure it out.  Maybe the fact that I joined this thread and was constantly thinking about it?  

Man I dunno.  I ordered some Nioxin anyway. *


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 30, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> I got my first inch!!!!!! 11 more to go!!!!



BlkOnyx488 - SO happy for you babe! 

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:
			
		

> Wait a minute...
> 
> My hair grew an inch this month! OMG!
> 
> ...



HautePinkHeels - SO happy! Shows what a little positivity can do 

Curlformers Giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> Yeah! congrats:superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:. i will measure mine next week end!



g.lo - same gonna measure tomorrow! 

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:
			
		

> Still in cornrows (no extensions).  Been 4weeks now.  I wash and redo them one at a time every week.  I spray with African Pride braid spray and moisture my ends with silken child moisturizer cream and argan oil.  I'm 6 weeks post relaxer and I'm getting good new growth. So far so good!
> 
> HautePinkHeels, congrats!!



bigbrowneyez -I used to use Africa Pride whenever I had braids!

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 31, 2012)

Shoot...I wanna try.  If I can get at least 8 inches I'll gladly BC


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

LunaGorgeous said:
			
		

> I am definitely in! Many of these things I have already incorporated into my lifestyle/regimen, so it's all about patience and consistency now!



LunaGorgeous - better late than never!

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> steamed and then lightly blow-dried today with my regular products
> 
> loving walnut oil - love the smell and the feeling it gives my hair did the LOC method now  doing a baggy with s-curl sealed with a tad bit of walnut oil
> 
> have to say since this challenge I have been alot more happier with my hair - I am still in need of cutting but feel like I can regain that length soon if I keep on with a structured process



fairyhairy - same, I've been so happy with my hair and positive!

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> @GIJane
> I braided my hair Jan 1st indivdual braids
> 
> 1. Baggy every night, I use a spray mixed with proclaim leave in-condition 1tsp of Sulpher powder, 2 tsp of Castor oil, and a little Grapeseed oil.
> ...



@BlkOnyx - woooo, exciting stuff! & I love Zumba 

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

HautePinkHeels said:
			
		

> GIJane
> 
> I really wish I could tell you.  I have no idea.  The only difference in my regimen this month was the Silicon Mix.
> 
> ...



HautePinkHeels - well done chica! 

Keep it up 

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Jan 31, 2012)

Rinsed with ACV, added a little Tresemme Naturals condish and Ecostyler gel. I'll be wet bunning until next week when I flatiron again.


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

Inspiired said:
			
		

> LunaGorgeous - better late than never!
> 
> Hmhg <3



Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

qtslim83 said:
			
		

> Shoot...I wanna try.  If I can get at least 8 inches I'll gladly BC



qtslim83 - as I say, better late than never!

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

Inspiired said:
			
		

> fairyhairy - same, I've been so happy with my hair and positive!
> 
> Hmhg <3



Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## Inspiired (Jan 31, 2012)

sipp100 said:
			
		

> Rinsed with ACV, added a little Tresemme Naturals condish and Ecostyler gel. I'll be wet bunning until next week when I flatiron again.



sipp100 - sounds moisturised!

Hmhg <3

Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions/curlformers-competition-


----------



## g.lo (Feb 1, 2012)

when i started the challenge on my length check t shirt I was on number 5, i trimmed abut 2 1/2 weeks ago that took me back to in between 4 and 5, and i did a length checked today and I am back to number 5 yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
i would like to post the pic but for whatever reason the trim pic is refusing to upload, i have to wait until hubby comes back and help me! otherwise i will wait till end of february to post new pics!
I think the healthy diet and high proteins is really helping! 
Doing the happy dance, yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got bored with my hair so I braided it up. Think Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice or Shanaynay lol


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 1, 2012)

just steaming steaming steaming, slept overnight with conditioner added some more for my treatment, I think a light blowdry then bun is my staple for this month to see how that goes

I am sticking with baggying every night  and steam 2 a week
also sticking with the LOC method using s-curl - walnut oil - curls whipped cream


----------



## Poutchi (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm this sounds very very interesting... Is it too late to join? If so I might just follow the directives and lurk 
Happy Hair Growing Ladies


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't done an official length check, but my hair is pretty much the same length as it was a few months ago, and I don't know why.  I think I need to go back to the baggy method. 

Tonight I moisturized my hair and sealed with my oil mix.  I then sealed my ends with my oil mix.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I haven't done an official length check, but my hair is pretty much the same length as it was a few months ago, and I don't know why.  I think I need to go back to the baggy method.
> 
> Tonight I moisturized my hair and sealed with my oil mix.  I then sealed my ends with my oil mix.



I baggy every single night, and i think it is hekping a lot!


----------



## ecornett (Feb 2, 2012)

i know we were not suppossed to do any cutting on our hair buuut, i been holding on to splits and im never gonna maintain. i went ahead and got rid of an inch. my hair feels amazing now! and no broken hairs all over my hands. now into protect mode i am a little past cbl grazing apl i think. ill post a pic as soon as i get this new pic phone. itll be my first pic on lhcf!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> I baggy every single night, and i think it is hekping a lot!



Thanks for the heads up! I just have to make sure I balance it out with protein since I tend to be deficient sometimes.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone think that baggying every night may weaken the strands? I havent heard anything or felt anything strange...but I'm just starting out and I'm wondering.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just have to make sure I balance it out with protein since I tend to be deficient sometimes.





ChasingBliss said:


> Does anyone think that baggying every night may weaken the strands? I havent heard anything or felt anything strange...but I'm just starting out and I'm wondering.



i baggy every night and cowash daily or at least 4 times a week using mill creek biotin and i have been doing so since 1st of november! i gained an inch in november, december and january so far!


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> when i started the challenge on my length check t shirt I was on number 5, i trimmed abut 2 1/2 ago that took me back to in between 4 and 5, and i did a length checked today and I am back to number 5 yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
> i would like to post the pic but for whatever reason the trim pic is refusing to upload, i have to wait until hubby comes back and help me! otherwise i will wait till end of february to post new pics!
> I think the healthy diet and high proteins is really helping!
> Doing the happy dance, yeah, yeah, yeah!



g.lo - exciting stuff!

Keep it up! 

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

QUEENJAMES231 said:


> Got bored with my hair so I braided it up. Think Janet Jackson in Poetic Justice or Shanaynay lol



QUEENJAMES231 - looks fierce!

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I haven't done an official length check, but my hair is pretty much the same length as it was a few months ago, and I don't know why.  I think I need to go back to the baggy method.
> 
> Tonight I moisturized my hair and sealed with my oil mix.  I then sealed my ends with my oil mix.



greenandchic - remember growth is from the scalp, so concentrate on scalp massages etc 

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> I baggy every single night, and i think it is hekping a lot!



g.lo - I did this for many many months but gave myself a a little break! Do you use a shower cap?

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

ecornett said:


> i know we were not suppossed to do any cutting on our hair buuut, i been holding on to splits and im never gonna maintain. i went ahead and got rid of an inch. my hair feels amazing now! and no broken hairs all over my hands. now into protect mode i am a little past cbl grazing apl i think. ill post a pic as soon as i get this new pic phone. itll be my first pic on lhcf!



ecornett - aww look forward to it!

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

Poutchi said:


> Hmmm this sounds very very interesting... Is it too late to join? If so I might just follow the directives and lurk
> Happy Hair Growing Ladies



Poutchi - it's NEVER too late for progress.

Welcome aboard 

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## g.lo (Feb 2, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> g.lo - I did this for many many months but gave myself a a little break! Do you use a shower cap?
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> *Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*



i use cling film, and a cap on top, but only planning to do it till it get a bit warmer!


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 2, 2012)

g.lo said:


> i use cling film, and a cap on top, but only planning to do it till it get a bit warmer!



g.lo - I normally do this too but do you ever find that baggying affects your edges?

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## zionlady (Feb 2, 2012)

I took my cornrolls out yesterday. I had them for less than a month. I got 3/4 inch of NG but lost my edges once again. I am going to do without braids/cornrolls for 2yrs to regrow my edges. 

Still committed to taking my vitamins religiously and drinking lots of water. Will massage my scalp with virgins Hair fertilizer mixed with wild growth hair oil and baggy overnight.

Hope to get an inch of new growth in this month. Happy Hair growing to you all


----------



## HautePinkHeels (Feb 2, 2012)

*I got my Nioxin on Monday and haven't missed a dose (day 4). I'm hoping to see some good growth! Been super protecting my ends and will crank a deep condition tomorrow.*

*Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF*


----------



## g.lo (Feb 3, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> g.lo - I normally do this too but do you ever find that baggying affects your edges?
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> *Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*



so far not, I make sure that the plastic is pass my hairline down my forehead! but as soon as it get wamer i will reduce to 3 times a week!


----------



## Ijanei (Feb 3, 2012)

Checking in since i haven't done so in a while. January. Hoping this continues. Took the shot at the same angle and same position so you can see. hope my eyes arent playing tricks on me.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 3, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> Checking in since i haven't done so in a while. January. Hoping this continues. Took the shot at the same angle and same position so you can see. hope my eyes arent playing tricks on me.



YESSS, I definitely see it too. WOW! That is wonderful.

I am trying to take a good pic myself to have a comparison for next month. I dont like the way any of mine are coming out.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 3, 2012)

g.lo with what do you baggy ? do you also apply mill creek biotin for baggying or you apply another thing ? do you baggy then cowash at the morning, or you cowash at night then put your bag in for sleeping ?


----------



## g.lo (Feb 3, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> g.lo with what do you baggy ? do you also apply mill creek biotin for baggying or you apply another thing ? do you baggy then cowash at the morning, or you cowash at night then put your bag in for sleeping ?



I cowash in the evening and baggy just with a leave in and seal with oil in the morning! i use the millcreek just to balance my moisture-protein!
i physically go to work only 3 days a week, monday 4hrs, thursday 4hrs and fridays 7hrs. sunday night, wednesday night and thursday night i won't baggy at night i will baggy during the day under my wig (only wears the wig at work).
hope this help!


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 4, 2012)

zionlady said:


> I took my cornrolls out yesterday. I had them for less than a month. I got 3/4 inch of NG but lost my edges once again. I am going to do without braids/cornrolls for 2yrs to regrow my edges.
> 
> Still committed to taking my vitamins religiously and drinking lots of water. Will massage my scalp with virgins Hair fertilizer mixed with wild growth hair oil and baggy overnight.
> 
> Hope to get an inch of new growth in this month. Happy Hair growing to you all



zionlady - well done! I'm so proud of the 3/4 inch growth!

I completely understand you with the edges, my edges experience the same rollercoaster but it's ok, we'll overcome it 

Sounds good but remember Virgin Hair Fertilizer has petroleum.

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 4, 2012)

g.lo said:


> so far not, I make sure that the plastic is pass my hairline down my forehead! but as soon as it get wamer i will reduce to 3 times a week!



@g.lo - same and good idea!

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 4, 2012)

Ijanei said:


> Checking in since i haven't done so in a while. January. Hoping this continues. Took the shot at the same angle and same position so you can see. hope my eyes arent playing tricks on me.





ChasingBliss said:


> YESSS, I definitely see it too. WOW! That is wonderful.



Ijanei - I can see it! How exciting! Keep it up 

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess everyone is 'enjoying' the snow!

I'm freezing but my hair is warm because it's all baggyied (yes I'm aware that's not a word LOL) up!

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 5, 2012)

Pic on left: Jan 27th
Pic on right: Dec 27th

Approximately .75 inches last month. I wont do a back view until the beginning of May. Its kind of hard to take a comparison picture using the exact same (angle, head tilt...etc) as the before picture. I am also SL so its kind of hard having to pull my hair down and use a camera and look at a mirror all at the same time.

ETA: I added a second comparison (same dates as the first pic (left side being the most recent)). Again, at this angle not sure exactly if the head positions are the same, but you can see some growth.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 5, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> View attachment 136517
> 
> Pic on left: Jan 27th
> Pic on right: Dec 27th
> ...



Wow, this is great.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.

My hair is still growing in very nicely but it looks a lot longer on the left than the right. I will get it evened up more at the end of this month.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> View attachment 136517
> 
> Pic on left: Jan 27th
> Pic on right: Dec 27th
> ...


 

WOW! Awesome growth Mane_Attraxion. Keep it up girlie.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 5, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:
			
		

> Pic on left: Jan 27th
> Pic on right: Dec 27th
> 
> Approximately .75 inches last month. I wont do a back view until the beginning of May. Its kind of hard to take a comparison picture using the exact same (angle, head tilt...etc) as the before picture. I am also SL so its kind of hard having to pull my hair down and use a camera and look at a mirror all at the same time.
> ...



Mane_Attraxion - omg so proud of you and your growth!

Hmhg <3

*Curlformers giveaway: http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk/competitions.php ❤*


----------



## zionlady (Feb 5, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @zionlady - well done! I'm so proud of the 3/4 inch growth!
> 
> I completely understand you with the edges, my edges experience the same rollercoaster but it's ok, we'll overcome it
> 
> ...


 
I understand your fears with the virgin hair fertilizer but it gave me good growth years back when I wasnt interested in growing long hair. I try to clarify my scalf at least once a month to get read of any build up


----------



## zionlady (Feb 5, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> View attachment 136517
> 
> Pic on left: Jan 27th
> Pic on right: Dec 27th
> ...


 
Gud job done. congratulations


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 6, 2012)

@6bysummer @Aggie @An_gell @assiyrabomb @bebezazueta @bigbrowneyez @bizybee316 @brittle_hair @bronzebomb @Bublin @ChasingBliss @choctaw @ClassicChic@ cordei @CurlyMoo @dachsies_rule! @dede1129 @detroitdiva @dreamer03 @Drtondalia @ecornett @etherealsmil @fairyhairy @g.lo  @GIJane  @gracefulee  @greenandchic  @growth2come @Guyaneek @HautePinkHeels  @Havehope4u  @HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses  @HibiscusHoney  @Ijanei @indarican  @itsjusthair88  @jbwphoto1  @jerseygirl1977  @Jmartjrmd  @Kerryann  @kinky curlygenie  @lajeanspace  @lawyer2be371  @Leai  Lexsmarie  @Lila25  @LilMissSunshine5  @lsfitzpatrick1  @LunaGorgeous  @Mane_Attraxion  @Miss_C  @Moca  @MoonStar  @mscece1  @My Friend  @naijamerican  @nakialovesshoes  @Nat1984  @naturalbeauty86 @NaturalBlackGurl @NaturallySweet73 @naturalpride  @nazjha  @NewHairWOWeave  @NJoy  @nyreeroberts1  @Ogoma  @ojemba  @PoisonIvy @princesskaha  @pureebony  @Qtee  @qtslim83 @QueenAmaka  @QUEENJAMES231  @Queenmickie  @RarityFluttershy  @Roland  @Royalq  @Seamonster  @Serenity_Peace  @SexySin985  @Shawn  @Shelew  @silentdove13  @sipp100  @SkySurfer  @song_of_serenity  @Spongebob  @Stiletto_Diva  @sugarwater  @Sunni @sweetypoo705  @sworsham  @tam1910 @tarheelgurl @thecheeksterr @Thoroughbred @tiffers @time2play @transitioning? @ycj1 @youwillrise @Z-kitty @zionlady

I'm so proud of my strong 105 challengers! Keep strong and don't ever give up, whether you got 1 inch (like many did!!), 0.75 inches (like loads did!), or less, be proud! Be happy. Stay positive and carry on!

*Continue being the strong black women that you all are.*

I had a giveaway I'm not sure how many of you saw but I want to continue giving as many things I can and running competitions. It should have ended last night, but I'm giving YOU a few more hours (literally one hour) for late entries, it has to be quick though so the Curlformers can be sent for Valentines Day. Curlformers Valentines giveaway: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=595953

See a tutorial here (more to come!): http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=597951

Here are links for tips, more competitions and for help (contact me whenever!)

http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk
http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl
http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://www.facebook.com/bootyfurl

Following me on twitter /bootyfurl is quickest as your question would come straight to my phone!

I will be posting a length check pic so look out for those! & if you haven't already, make your suggestions for what YOU want for your length check tee here as I'm looking to make and give them out for free. http://bootyfurl.blogspot.com/2012/01/length-check-tees.html

Until then my bootyfurls..

Hmhg <3


----------



## g.lo (Feb 6, 2012)

I did enter yesrteday night and praying to win!! have been dreaming about it!


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I got my inch for the first month, very happy about my hair growth. I think I entered a while ago but I will check.

Yep girl I been entered trying to win, lol. Thank you.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 6, 2012)

it is official, my hair hates wsh and go!
i did one yesterday and now I have been invaded by ssks and end up trimming a lot because i couldn't stand them. I will take a pic this week end with my length check  T-shirt to assess the damage! well i have learned my lesson!erplexed. snif snif


----------



## tarheelgurl (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I may have gained one inch...or close to it. I haven't straightened but I have been taking photo progress. I'm slipping on vitamins though so I have to get back on that. Happy Growing Everybody!!


----------



## mscece1 (Feb 7, 2012)

My hair has grown an 1 1/2 since my major trim on 12/23. Im sticking to PS and Nioxin products and Vits. I will post progress pic next check in because im in need of a mini trim and won't straighten my hair til then.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 7, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it.
> 
> I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.
> 
> My hair is still growing in very nicely but it looks a lot longer on the left than the right. I will get it evened up more at the end of this month.



Aggie - have you tried the Moisturfusion shampoo?

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 7, 2012)

zionlady said:
			
		

> I understand your fears with the virgin hair fertilizer but it gave me good growth years back when I wasnt interested in growing long hair. I try to clarify my scalf at least once a month to get read of any build up



zionlady - that's fine as long as you clarify 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 7, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> I did enter yesrteday night and praying to win!! have been dreaming about it!



g.lo - winner is going to be randomly generated,

Fingers crossed! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 7, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I think I got my inch for the first month, very happy about my hair growth. I think I entered a while ago but I will check.
> 
> Yep girl I been entered trying to win, lol. Thank you.





tarheelgurl said:


> I think I may have gained one inch...or close to it. I haven't straightened but I have been taking photo progress. I'm slipping on vitamins though so I have to get back on that. Happy Growing Everybody!!





mscece1 said:


> My hair has grown an 1 1/2 since my major trim on 12/23. Im sticking to PS and Nioxin products and Vits. I will post progress pic next check in because im in need of a mini trim and won't straighten my hair til then.



Seamonster tarheelgurl mscece1 - I don't know if you understand how proud I am of all of you! We've proved the doubters wrong 

Keep it up!

Hmhg <3


----------



## kitamay (Feb 7, 2012)

I would love to join this challenge, is it too late?


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm trying hard not to use my flat iron, but it's sooooooo hard I am trying to rollerset weekly after I DC, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. I use flexirods after the initial rollerset to keep my curls. Nothing will keep my roots straight though! I am open to ALL suggestions in that area.


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 7, 2012)

feel like I have length - but I am going to get a cut soon just working up the courage


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 7, 2012)

fairyhairy Make sure you do your research. I learned how to cut my own hair and I love my cuts now. I chopped off 3 - 4 inches for the new year. I went from full APL to Full Neck  length. I was doing little trims for months to learn how to cut my hair, but they didn't do anything compared to the cut. My hair has been so easy to condition, every product works on my healthy hair, I would recommend a good cut to anyone. 

The only con is it has been a long time since I had neck length hair, and I am style challenged, lol.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been using butters or leave-ins on my ends daily which helps with the dryness.  I've been using water than sealing with oil, but I find that conditioners works so much better.

I made a mistake over the weekend.  I hennaed my hair Saturday night and rinsed it out Sunday morning. I added my DC and went to the gym with my hair in a bun.  I didn't have time to stretch my hair, so I rinsed and put my hair in a pony puff with a leave-in and oils to seal.  By that night, my hair was completely tangled.  It took me over an hour to detangle my hair so I could twist it.  For my delicate hair,  breakage is a given.  Looking back I should have cowashed it, but that's a lot of washing in one day.


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 7, 2012)

well I was thinking I would blow out my hair first so less opportunity for it to be messed up


----------



## lajeanspace (Feb 7, 2012)

This month (Jan) my hair grew about 1/2 in. to improve for feb I plan on being more consistent with scalp massages


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> @Aggie - have you tried the Moisturfusion shampoo?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Inspiired, no I haven't. The only shampoo I use with sulfates is my Affirm neutralizing shampoo. I do however use Keracare Hydrating and Detangling Moisturizing shampoo and Moroccanoil Moisturizing Shampoo. I  them both a lot and they are both sulfate-free.


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wrong thread! Good uhh. . .  good work in here tho, Ladies. *exits slowly*


----------



## silentdove13 (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually have not checked my hair growth yet but I do believe I have at least 1/2 an inch.  I am loving my hair so much more this year. It's February, and I haven't given up yet.

Happy growing to everyone.


----------



## Striving4perfection86 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm seriously lurking this thread for tips!! I jus bc'd on the weekend and I'm really missing the length! 
So im stealing all u ladies ideas to get an inch a month! 
Keep up the good work! V interesting thread!


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 9, 2012)

kitamay said:
			
		

> I would love to join this challenge, is it too late?



kitamay - never too late 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 9, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:
			
		

> I'm trying hard not to use my flat iron, but it's sooooooo hard I am trying to rollerset weekly after I DC, moisturize and seal with coconut oil. I use flexirods after the initial rollerset to keep my curls. Nothing will keep my roots straight though! I am open to ALL suggestions in that area.



nyreeroberts1 - curlformers does even for naturals.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 9, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> Inspiired, no I haven't. The only shampoo I use with sulfates is my Affirm neutralizing shampoo. I do however use Keracare Hydrating and Detangling Moisturizing shampoo and Moroccanoil Moisturizing Shampoo. I  them both a lot and they are both sulfate-free.



Aggie - yeah I've never tried it because of the sulfates.

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 9, 2012)

Hikmah1986 said:
			
		

> I'm seriously lurking this thread for tips!! I jus bc'd on the weekend and I'm really missing the length!
> So im stealing all u ladies ideas to get an inch a month!
> Keep up the good work! V interesting thread!



Hikmah1986 - go for it!

Hope this thread helps 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 9, 2012)

I see growth 







Hmhg <3

--

http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl
http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com
http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com
http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry - but what a booty!!!! lol, well done on the growth 

I have amended my regime to incorporate steaming 2x a week
and have ditched coconut oil in favour of walnut oil which has more ceramides in thus creating smoother hair - and it smells nice

I have also ditched the shampoo - I will clarify every 6 weeks instead

I think i will repurchase the curls whipped cream but I am still in need of a styler for braidouts

I have been researching the split ender, am in two minds as the ladies of the Long Hair forum think its terrible, but it maybe hand in controlling split ends

I know one of the reasons i have not had length in the past is because of ssk which go a fair bit up my hair shaft and sometimes i find 3 knots on one strand so I end up cutting
This is something I need to combat or at the very least minimize. 

this month I will focus on twists and braid outs to see if it helps with retention

but next month I will  be doing bi-weekly blowdries then bunning


----------



## ecornett (Feb 10, 2012)

OK so I think I'm getting the hang of my regimen. Ill wear a roller set for two weeks to help with ssk then one week ill wear a twist out. Ill deep condition every wash and yet to henna twice a month. When in twists ill moisturize my ends every other day. I think I'm starting to understand my hair. I'm lucky it only took a year of my journey.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 11, 2012)

I am not for sure what type of length I was able to retain. I didn't document my measurements until the 24th. I lost the paper I wrote the previous measurments down.  So I do not know how much length I was able to obtain from the 8th of Jan.  I believe I was able to get an 1/2 inch.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 11, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> sorry - but what a booty!!!! lol, well done on the growth
> 
> I have amended my regime to incorporate steaming 2x a week
> and have ditched coconut oil in favour of walnut oil which has more ceramides in thus creating smoother hair - and it smells nice
> ...



fairyhairy - aww thanks *blackgirlblush* LOL 

All sounds good!

What will you be clarifying with?

I feel you with the ssk, I try to leave them these days!

Stretched styles result in less ssk so I guess it's a win-win situation 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 11, 2012)

ecornett said:
			
		

> OK so I think I'm getting the hang of my regimen. Ill wear a roller set for two weeks to help with ssk then one week ill wear a twist out. Ill deep condition every wash and yet to henna twice a month. When in twists ill moisturize my ends every other day. I think I'm starting to understand my hair. I'm lucky it only took a year of my journey.



ecornett - It's really good that you're starting to identify your hair! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 11, 2012)

GIJane said:
			
		

> I am not for sure what type of length I was able to retain. I didn't document my measurements until the 24th. I lost the paper I wrote the previous measurments down.  So I do not know how much length I was able to obtain from the 8th of Jan.  I believe I was able to get an 1/2 inch.



GIJane - any growth is good growth 

Hmhg <3


----------



## GIJane (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Inspiired.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 12, 2012)

GIJane said:
			
		

> Thanks Inspiired.



GIJane - you're more than welcome  <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 12, 2012)

urgh, going for a trim tomorrow then starting afresh after 3 years I should be doing better


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 12, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> urgh, going for a trim tomorrow then starting afresh after 3 years I should be doing better



fairyhairy - never feel disheartened! 

The trim will make your hair feel amazing 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 12, 2012)

not disheartened - just mad at myself


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

Congratulations to everyone that got 1 inch!!! 

I am still going strong and getting lots of growth. My official length check will be in April at my next relaxer. 

Still taking Beauty-Vites. I added in Omega 3, 6, 9 - primarily for my skin but hoping to get some great hair results too.  Still using sulfur hair growth oil but I need to get more consistent. 

Oh and I got a waist length half wig and I can't wait til my hair is as long/or longer than the wig


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing a "color test" to see how much my hair is growing each month.  Being natural, its really hard to tell.  

Thoughts?


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 12, 2012)

greenandchic 
never heard of that - please explain


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 12, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> greenandchic
> never heard of that - please explain



If I'm guessing correctly, she wants to colour her hair to see how much it grows out per month. This way she can get her actual growth rate from the un-coloured roots, because retention rate may not be a reliable indicator of growth rate 

Anyhoo..I'm still around..upping my gym workouts also..I got a gym membership at my uni! Hope to see increased growth for the next month


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 13, 2012)

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> If I'm guessing correctly, she wants to colour her hair to see how much it grows out per month. This way she can get her actual growth rate from the un-coloured roots, because retention rate may not be a reliable indicator of growth rate
> 
> Anyhoo..I'm still around..upping my gym workouts also..I got a gym membership at my uni! Hope to see increased growth for the next month



This is what I thought to! 

greenandchic - will you be using henna?

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd do that if I didn't think my hair would break even more


----------



## GIJane (Feb 13, 2012)

QueenAmaka said:


> Hi Ladies
> Oh and I got a waist length half wig and I can't wait til my hair is as long/or longer than the wig


 
QueenAmaka can you post a pic or link of that wig.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 13, 2012)

Just hit the gym again today! I'm going hard for hair growth and my health goals


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 13, 2012)

Still baggying each night and its making a huge difference in terms of breakage. 


Inspiired - I do henna my hair now, but I've been mixing it with indigo lately...


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 13, 2012)

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> Just hit the gym again today! I'm going hard for hair growth and my health goals



SkySurfer - wooo!

You grow girl! 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 13, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> Still baggying each night and its making a huge difference in terms of breakage.
> 
> Inspiired - I do henna my hair now, but I've been mixing it with indigo lately...



greenandchic - love baggying! I just try to make sure it goes over my hair line as much as poss 

Yeah sounds good! Henna + Indigo = Black. Henna + Honey = Red! It's possible to dye your hair naturally with henna 

Hmhg <3


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 13, 2012)

Inspiired 
greenandchic
do you use anything when baggying?


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 13, 2012)

GIJane said:


> QueenAmaka can you post a pic or link of that wig.



Hey GIJane

Here is a pic. It's Sensationnel 7045


----------



## ecornett (Feb 13, 2012)

I made a spritz with Irish moss and a few other things and sealed with a half and half mix of hso and walnut oil my to came out so shiny and soft! I'm starting to get amazing results with my hair lately its becoming more predictable.


----------



## kitamay (Feb 13, 2012)

For those who have actually gained an inch in one month, can you please share what your reggi is, or what you think it is that actually gave you that inch?  

I would love to know what I need to add/change about my regimen.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 13, 2012)

I have some exams tomorrow (well today now, cos i'm being an insomniac) and after that i will hit the gym again!
I definitely feel stronger when I workout and I sleep better...which can only be a good thing!

And in the evening it's party time, to celebrate the end of exams!! I will do my hair and post a pic for you ladies...i will maybe use some hairsticks..but I don't wanna poke someone's eye out on the dancefloor, cos I go hard when I dance 

Hmm..we shall see...  But first I need to bang out this exam and get it over with haha.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks QueenAmaka. It looks nice.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 15, 2012)

Just realized I was in this challenge. Dont think I posted my starting pic and reggie. 

Right now I'm CBL. I was bee mine sulphur serum every other day. I usually protective style with a wig during the week. On the weekends I usually wear my hair out. I've been trying to mositurize and seal my ends nightly. If I get my inch a month I will be WL by the end of the year. That would be awesome. 

These pics are both from 2/14/12. This is freshly showed hair. The first pic is stretched and the second is not.


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not sure If i'm getting extra growth or braid slippage....
Usually the slippage i get, if any, remains localised in one area..i.e. a few braids...but right now its ALL over my head..I'd like to think it was some extra hair growth...but we'll see


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 15, 2012)

Taking it back ole skool - DCing under the dryer with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with coconut oil. I'm straightening on Friday and will wear it straight for 10 days or so.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2012)

transitioning? said:


> Just realized I was in this challenge. Dont think I posted my starting pic and reggie.
> 
> Right now I'm CBL. I was bee mine sulphur serum every other day. I usually protective style with a wig during the week. On the weekends I usually wear my hair out. I've been trying to mositurize and seal my ends nightly. If I get my inch a month I will be WL by the end of the year. That would be awesome.
> 
> ...


 

@transitioning?, if the ppics you posted are where you are now, you are definitely not CBL. You appear to be closer to BSL to me. Even your unstretched hair appears to be shoulder length. You have a great start.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Jan. 6th 2012





 Feb. 15th 2012
I am officially buying a "length check" t-shirt after I post this The black t-shirt isn't cutting it.
From Jan-Feb...I started to take Hairfinity vitamins, started using coconut oil on/for everything, started using Quene Helene Cholesterol for damaged hair, and TRYING MY BEST not to over use my flat iron. Just did the roots today after my rollerset The biggest thing I did was to cut off about 1-2 inches of hair to layer it and start off with healthy ends. I also colored my hair with Bigen Oriental Black. I now have a consistent regiment, so it should be a breeze sticking to it.


----------



## transitioning? (Feb 15, 2012)

That pic is playing tricks lol. I'm no where near BSL. My hair grows at diff lengths so right now only my nape is apl. Hopefully it won't take too long for the rest to catch up.

Thanks for the encouragement. It's def needed.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I started baggying my hair every night, I notice less breakage for sure.  I've been using Donna Marie Hair Whip to moisturize and soften my ends (especially since I've been wearing it out more) and my oil blend to seal.  I was using mostly water before to moisturize but it wasn't enough.  My hair thrives on conditioners.


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Feb 16, 2012)

ahh its sooo good to hear everyone is doing well 

im a lil fed up wth my hair atm i dont really know what to do wth it atm , i thik i need a low maintenance style where i dont hav to fuss wth it much but jst bored wth it

greenandchic hiar looks gorjus


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 16, 2012)

am doing a 2 day intense baggy ( read lazy ) treatment, I have my vatika deep treatment in my hair with a shower cap on and a beenie over it, luckily no one cares how I look 

I am just reapplying the vatika each night and morning, and will do my regular steam on saturday


----------



## dyh080 (Feb 16, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> I'm thinking about doing a "color test" to see how much my hair is growing each month.  Being natural, its really hard to tell.
> 
> Thoughts?



Good idea.  I did that one time when I didn't think my hair was growing. I dyed an inconspicuous spot in the top/middle of my head blonde.  Turns out I was a slow grower.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 16, 2012)

dyh080 said:


> Good idea.  I did that one time when I didn't think my hair was growing. I dyed an inconspicuous spot in the top/middle of my head blonde.  Turns out I was a slow grower.



Do you remember how much your average growth was?


----------



## GIJane (Feb 17, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> Taking it back ole skool - DCing under the dryer with Queen Helene Cholesterol mixed with coconut oil. I'm straightening on Friday and will wear it straight for 10 days or so.


 
Hey sipp100 make sure you take lots of pics and post them.


----------



## dyh080 (Feb 17, 2012)

greenandchic said:


> Do you remember how much your average growth was?



Yes, I grew only 4 inches in a year.


----------



## Bublin (Feb 17, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> am doing a 2 day intense baggy ( read lazy ) treatment, I have my vatika deep treatment in my hair with a shower cap on and a beenie over it, luckily no one cares how I look
> 
> I am just reapplying the vatika each night and morning, and will do my regular steam on saturday


 
fairyhairy i forgot to thank you for the recommendation.  The Vatika deep conditioner is great.  It's def a keeper as it makes my hair very soft.


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 17, 2012)

lol, its still in my hair, love this stuff, got to find the ultimate leave in and gel now


----------



## afrochique (Feb 17, 2012)

I would like to join.  Intend to do better this year. Almost BSL and ultimately aiming for WL.

_PS: Currently cornrowed until mid-March when I will submit a pic after takedown.
_Scalp massages 2-3 times a week using castor or coconut oil.
_Increase water and fruit intake.
_Vitamins: Biotin, MSM, Vit D, Chlorella.
_ Moisturize nightly, sleep with silk scarf
_ Increase protein intake
_ Walk!


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 17, 2012)

Giving my hair a break with some single twists up in a French Twist.  I'm still baggying at night.  I may wear my hair out tomorrow or Sunday (depends on if I go on a date).  



dyh080 said:


> Yes, I grew only 4 inches in a year.



I think I'm right around there, but I won't know for sure unless I do a color test.  I don't know how to color my hair so it will be interesting. I think I will maybe do a couple highlights - just a slight color lift.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 18, 2012)

@GIJane

Here ya go! I didn't grow 2 inches in 2 months, but I think I got about 1 1/2". When I length check again in April, I'll be sure to wear the same tank for comparison. It's kinda hard to compare with my beginning pic, cuz I'm wearing a turtleneck sweater. I can tell it's grown, though.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 18, 2012)

sipp100 Nice


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 18, 2012)

just did a steam after my 2 day intense baggy, I used some coconut milk for a change very nice and soft. I am trying braids which will become a braid out in a few days fingers crossed this turns out well


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> Inspiired
> greenandchic
> do you use anything when baggying?



fairyhairy - I spray with a water, aloe and glycerin spritz 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

transitioning? said:
			
		

> Just realized I was in this challenge. Dont think I posted my starting pic and reggie.
> 
> Right now I'm CBL. I was bee mine sulphur serum every other day. I usually protective style with a wig during the week. On the weekends I usually wear my hair out. I've been trying to mositurize and seal my ends nightly. If I get my inch a month I will be WL by the end of the year. That would be awesome.
> 
> These pics are both from 2/14/12. This is freshly showed hair. The first pic is stretched and the second is not.



transitioning? - your hair looks lovely & lush!

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure If i'm getting extra growth or braid slippage....
> Usually the slippage i get, if any, remains localised in one area..i.e. a few braids...but right now its ALL over my head..I'd like to think it was some extra hair growth...but we'll see



SkySurfer - this is the most amazing feeling when having braids or weave right!?

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:
			
		

> Jan. 6th 2012
> Feb. 15th 2012
> I am officially buying a "length check" t-shirt after I post this The black t-shirt isn't cutting it.
> From Jan-Feb...I started to take Hairfinity vitamins, started using coconut oil on/for everything, started using Quene Helene Cholesterol for damaged hair, and TRYING MY BEST not to over use my flat iron. Just did the roots today after my rollerset The biggest thing I did was to cut off about 1-2 inches of hair to layer it and start off with healthy ends. I also colored my hair with Bigen Oriental Black. I now have a consistent regiment, so it should be a breeze sticking to it.



nyreeroberts1 - I Defo see thickness and growth! Keep it up girly 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

kinky curlygenie said:
			
		

> ahh its sooo good to hear everyone is doing well
> 
> im a lil fed up wth my hair atm i dont really know what to do wth it atm , i thik i need a low maintenance style where i dont hav to fuss wth it much but jst bored wth it
> 
> greenandchic hiar looks gorjus



kinky curlygenie - everyone gets this feeling! 

Try a protective style, kinky twists maybe? 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 18, 2012)

Bublin said:
			
		

> fairyhairy i forgot to thank you for the recommendation.  The Vatika deep conditioner is great.  It's def a keeper as it makes my hair very soft.



Bublin fairyhairy - I miss vatika! Which ones do you both use?

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (Feb 18, 2012)

Inspiired

the Deep moisture Olive Oil mask : http://tinyurl.com/6smeags


----------



## SkySurfer (Feb 18, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> SkySurfer - this is the most amazing feeling when having braids or weave right!?
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> --http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl



definitely!!! Haha


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been posting everyday. I've been going to and getting ready forLondon Fashion Week - I'll be back on my A game soon though!  

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 24, 2012)

How's everyone doing? 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## GIJane (Feb 24, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Hmhg <3


 
Ive been creepipng along. Been really hair lazy.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 24, 2012)

GIJane said:
			
		

> Ive been creepipng along. Been really hair lazy.



GIJane - I've literally been creeping! Sprained my ankle :/ but still managed to mix my spritz concoction today 

Hmhg <3

--http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 24, 2012)

I am trying to detox my way to at least an inch a month. Applying my onion mask today. The real test will come at year end. If I am tailbone length; I definitely made it


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 24, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Hmhg <3



So far so good.  Daily moisture with Donna Marie Hair Whip (need to order more), sealing ends with light oil and baggy nightly.  Its actually doing better for my hair than constant updos and other protective styles.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Doing well! I am getting good growth. I've been wearing a half wig for the last 2 weeks and cowashing about twice per week. Still on my vitamin regimen and oiling my scalp with my growth concoction nightly


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Hmhg <3
> 
> --http://www.bootyfurl.blogspot.com http://www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


 
I am doing fine.

I am still trying to obtain my inches and this was my routine for today:

Prepoo'ed today with Chicoro's moisture drench avg/evoo/evco prepoo,
Shampooed with Avalon Organics Biotin thickening shampoo
Black tea and caffeine rinsed
Currently DCing with Keracare Creme Humecto
Will be using Keracare leave-in after washing out my dc
Sealing with JBCO

I may have to do some kind of scalp massage but I might do that tomorrow with my sulfur mix.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 25, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I am trying to detox my way to at least an inch a month. Applying my onion mask today. The real test will come at year end. If I am tailbone length; I definitely made it





greenandchic said:


> So far so good.  Daily moisture with Donna Marie Hair Whip (need to order more), sealing ends with light oil and baggy nightly.  Its actually doing better for my hair than constant updos and other protective styles.





QueenAmaka said:


> Doing well! I am getting good growth. I've been wearing a half wig for the last 2 weeks and cowashing about twice per week. Still on my vitamin regimen and oiling my scalp with my growth concoction nightly





Aggie said:


> I am doing fine.
> 
> I am still trying to obtain my inches and this was my routine for today:
> 
> ...



Keep it up ladies 

Hmhg <3


----------



## GIJane (Feb 25, 2012)

I hurt my kneck, back and shoulder a few days ago.  So I haven't been doing the massages or doing much of anything to my hair. It sort of hurts to lift my arm.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 25, 2012)

GIJane said:


> I hurt my kneck, back and shoulder a few days ago.  So I haven't been doing the massages or doing much of anything to my hair. It sort of hurts to lift my arm.




Get well soon!!!!!!


----------



## g.lo (Feb 25, 2012)

stil here, bunning most of the time and decided to do length check every 3 months instead! will still post here!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 25, 2012)

Still sticking to everything in all my challenges, ghe, sulfur, 12 in 12. I see progress using a snippet of hair I clipped from the back of my head...measuring it, seeing how last month it flung it's self out of my twist because it was still too short to stay in line with everybody else. This month it is long enough to stay in the twist.  yeah it  sounds redic but that's my mini way of checking length. Real length check comparison will come at the end of the month.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not baggied in a loooong while, but my hair needs it tonight. So I am massaging my scalp with some sulfur mix, moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealing with JBCO. I will DC again tomorrow but I don't know what I will be using for that as yet.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 26, 2012)

GIJane said:


> I hurt my kneck, back and shoulder a few days ago.  So I haven't been doing the massages or doing much of anything to my hair. It sort of hurts to lift my arm.



GIJane - I hope you get better soon 

Hmhg <3


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 26, 2012)

g.lo said:


> stil here, bunning most of the time and decided to do length check every 3 months instead! will still post here!



g.lo - the next official picture length check is April 1st 2012 

Hmhg <3


----------



## GIJane (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks g.lo and Inspiired.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 26, 2012)

Just an update ladies!  I'm 10weeks post right now and I've gotten a good amount of growth.  I blow-dried and flat-ironed as best I could.  I wore it out for the weekend and now its cornrowed up again.  I'm planning a 6month relaxer stretch.  I've been wearing cornrows (no extensions) since Jan 1 and washing and redoing them every week.

1st pic: now
2nd pic: late dec


----------



## GIJane (Feb 26, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Just an update ladies! I'm 10weeks post right now and I've gotten a good amount of growth. I blow-dried and flat-ironed as best I could. I wore it out for the weekend and now its cornrowed up again. I'm planning a 6month relaxer stretch. I've been wearing cornrows (no extensions) since Jan 1 and washing and redoing them every week.


 
bigbrowneyez your hair is nice. Did you get a trim? I noticed in the first pic you haid thin see thru hair in the middle. But in the second pic it had filled out nicely. Did you trim or did your hair just eventually filled out.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 26, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @bigbrowneyez your hair is nice. Did you get a trim? I noticed in the first pic you haid thin see thru hair in the middle. But in the second pic it had filled out nicely. Did you trim or did your hair just eventually filled out.



Nope, actually the second pic is in late Dec and the first pic is now.  The ends always look thin when I flat iron my new growth b/c i never get them all, so it looks uneven and thin.  everytime i relax and the roots are all straight, it looks even.


----------



## GIJane (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbrowneyez said:


> Nope, actually the second pic is in late Dec and the first pic is now. The ends always look thin when I flat iron my new growth b/c i never get them all, so it looks uneven and thin. everytime i relax and the roots are all straight, it looks even.


 
Ok. That makes since. Your hair looks nice and healthy.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 27, 2012)

GIJane

Sorry to hear of your injury - wishing you a speedy recovery :Rose:


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbrowneyez

Gorgeous!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 27, 2012)

sipp100 said:


> @GIJane
> 
> Sorry to hear of your injury - wishing you a speedy recovery :Rose:


 
sipp100 You are so sweat.  Thanks.


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 27, 2012)

*Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.

Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now. 

I still need to make my mind up but if I don't stay, I'm not sure if they'd let someone else take over the challenge? 

If you have any questions, I'll be more than happy to help. Follow me on twitter *http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl
*
Anyway, thank you all for everything and maybe for the last time HMHG <3*
http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.*
> 
> *Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now. *
> 
> ...


 
Inspiired

Please don't let one negative incident deter you from posting  

I'd like to see your progress photos and I'm sure everyone else in this thread would like to see them, too. You could just post them here instead of creating a new thread 

Whatever you decide, good luck and HHG!


----------



## zionlady (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.*
> 
> *Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now. *
> 
> ...


 

Dont allow what happened yesterday take away your happiness. As you journey through life, you will certainly come across situations that may try to stumble, crash and overcome you. But when you know what youre about, you simply ignore them, stay focused and keep moving. Giving up simply means youve been overcomed.

Keep pressing on to fulfil your reason for joing this hair forum


----------



## GIJane (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspiired Heck No you cant quit. I did not give you permission. Plus you have not fulfilled your 12 inches obligation. You owe me 12 inches missy. And I want you to know that I am a slow grower.  So I am going to need  more than 12 months. So with that said you can take like a week off but by Monday I am going to need you to post them pics and regimen. 

But for real I am sorry that you went thru that. I understand you are going to need a few days. But Im not feeling you leaving your challenge and the site. I am looking forward to hearing your hair journey. Dont be a stranger.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 27, 2012)

I would like to join in on this challenge.   I have three layers.  I am recovering from a 5 year shed. Lost 2/3 volume.  So here are my goals.  To gain at least 4 inches from the first two layers in length.  Additionally four inches from all three layers in thickness.  Add it all up and that is 20 inches  I have been at BCL(I thought it was TBL. I am now corrected on that point) for 5 years.  My lower layer has this past year moved on to TBL(actual).  Don't know how fast it will grow.  But 4 inches on that would put me at Classic.   Let see now, another four inches and that is a grand total of 24 visable inches in progress goal for this year. 

   I already do all of your suggested items in some form or another.  I need to be more diligent and this challenge will help.  Planning on a one year lose wet hair photo aniversary this week and will post the different layers with the bulk lengths.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.
> 
> Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now.
> 
> ...



Inspiired, stick to your goals and don't let anything in life deter you from them.  We can learn from every experience.  Don't walk away before you've accomplished what you want from this forum.  The dust will settle and everything will work out.  Whatever went down, went down.  You gotta shake it off and pick yourself back up.  If we let things push us down and hold us back, where would any of us be?  You acknowledge it, take a step back, regroup and come back strong.  I'm so happy to hear you made WL.  I hope you return and post some beautiful pics for us.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.*
> 
> *Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now. *
> 
> ...


 
Good grief,
Inspiired, where have I been? I didn't know you were having a hard time on LHCF. I know the girls here can be quite brutal but I had no idea YOU were having a hard time too. 

I had stepped away from the board for the best part of maybe 6 or 7 months and after taking that breath of fresh air, I came back. Sadly to find that the same problems exist - just different players in the same game. You know, there are a few positive people that you can rely on and we will support your efforts. 

Everything negative will pass, with time. Just spend your time with the folks that uplift and build you up. Stay away from the spirit and will-breakers. That is what they do. They have a grand old time doing it too but don't let them defeat you.

Be like the Phoenix, rise from the fire refined and sore like the champion you are and you ARE a champion. You are beautiful and kindhearted and sweet. If you must take a short break, then do so, but you come back ya hear? Take the time you need to regroup, but when I hear from you again, I will hear your war cry, the sound of the warrior that is you. Okay?


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 28, 2012)

Inspiired said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.
> 
> Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now.
> 
> ...



I have no idea what happened or what could have happened to make you feel this way, but I hope you come back after taking a short while to regroup. You seem like a remarkable young woman.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 28, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.
> 
> Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now.
> 
> ...



I looked and saw the threads and posts you were referring to.  I'm sorry people can be harsh and insensitive, especially in how they express and opinion.  

I hope you don't let that keep you away.  That was only a very small percentage, not LHCF as a whole.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 28, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *Hi everyone. I'm having a horrible experience on LHCF. I'm not going to be on it for a few weeks, I hope you can understand.
> 
> Update: I'm not sure if I even want to be on LHCF anymore to be perfectly honest. I haven't felt like this in a long time. FYI, I reached WL - I was going to upload pictures but I can't trust LHCF at all anymore. I went from balding to WL in 3 years - I was hoping to share my hair journey and regimen in the next week - I had it all typed up but I can't deal with LHCF right now.
> 
> ...



  Didn't see this before I joined the challenge.  I had planned to just stay over at the TBL thread so I think I will stick to that and drop out of this thread.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 28, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Didn't see this before I joined the challenge.  I had planned to just stay over at the TBL thread so I think I will stick to that and drop out of this thread.



Vintagecoilylocks

Noooooo, please don't go! We need you over here  I love your hair and feel silly nosing around in the TBL thread - considering I'm not WL yet...


----------



## GIJane (Feb 28, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Didn't see this before I joined the challenge. I had planned to just stay over at the TBL thread so I think I will stick to that and drop out of this thread.


 
Vintagecoilylocks Wait. The challenge is still going on. The drama was in another thread.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 28, 2012)

Noooo! I'm not even in this challenge  but I check here daily for inspiration. Inspiired please don't let the haters get you down.ignore the haters and do what God sent you on this board to do: INSPIRE!!! Tbl from bald in 3 yrs? You best spray some trick-be-gone and come back in here


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2012)

I did a search and couldn't find this thread. I am glad it is still here.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ It was gone.  Disappeared from my subscriptions too.


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 29, 2012)

Got my two inches for sure! From Neck Length to Full shoulder in two months, woot. FYI, since I am in the no heat challenge, my length checks can vary. My damp length check was neck length January 1. This check is on damp hair too, hope it is pretty acurate. Hope to be able to use this picture for future comparisons. 

Since I am feeling myself right now, I think I will go back to using MT. This growth was just using Ayurvedic teas, and onions.


----------



## Bublin (Mar 2, 2012)

@Inspiired I have not been in the hair forum for a while and have no idea what has happened. I am very sorry to find out you are upset . Please don't go just because of a few on this forum. If you do, just take a break and re-join us in a few weeks. Lots of hugs.

I have been sticking to my reggie and have at last gained length. My siggy is my progress pic. On 1st Jan my hair just touched the top of my vest - yay.  My starting pic is in post #4.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 2, 2012)

Bublin nice retention, and congratulation on making APL, you grow girl!


----------



## Bublin (Mar 3, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @Bublin nice retention, and congratulation on making APL, you grow girl!


 
Seamonster thank you.  I was secretly claiming APL but you put it out there .


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

Bublin said:


> @Seamonster thank you. I was secretly claiming APL but you put it out there .


 
Congrats Bublin on reaching one milestone at least. What's your ultimate goal length?


----------



## Bublin (Mar 5, 2012)

Aggie said:


> Congrats @Bublin on reaching one milestone at least. What's your ultimate goal length?


 
Thanks Aggie I would like to be Mid back but really i'm focusing on healthy hair.


----------



## fairyhairy (Mar 5, 2012)

well I dont think I have gained any length - but sticking at it, have been a bit lazy and the last 2 weeks have been just baggying, washing hair put in conditioner then baggy 

does anyone else suffer from serious tangles? I can detangle then my hair just tangles within seconds rather annoying


----------



## Poutchi (Mar 5, 2012)

Hmmm So I have started with vitamins... I am excited on how healthy they re making my nails look but cannot tell about my hair... because it is in super tiny braids i had installed when i went home in Niger over christmas ... 
When a vitamin is showing good results on your nails, does it mean it is also working on your hair???  ( I am trying to get reassurance they re working )


----------



## Aggie (Mar 5, 2012)

Bublin said:


> Thanks @Aggie I would like to be Mid back but really i'm focusing on healthy hair.


 

Well all the best! You have the same ultimate goal as mine. I just want healthy hair. Thicker hair is more important to me than longer actually.


----------



## ycj1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've retained 1 inch last month with the help of my yarn braids and working on another inch this month!


----------



## zionlady (Mar 6, 2012)

ycj1 said:


> I've retained 1 inch last month with the help of my yarn braids and working on another inch this month![/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations ycj1.


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 7, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> well I dont think I have gained any length - but sticking at it, have been a bit lazy and the last 2 weeks have been just baggying, washing hair put in conditioner then baggy
> 
> does anyone else suffer from serious tangles? I can detangle then my hair just tangles within seconds rather annoying



Have you tried apple cider vinegar? My cousin tried it on my hair and it worked. I had a bunch of knots when I took my braids out. It does have a strong smell but it only took one wash to get rid of it. Or you can try LongHairDontCareLLC's method: tresemme moisture rich conditioner and swag oil(olive oil&coconut oil) it only took her about 10 mins.


----------



## Niknak20 (Mar 7, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> well I dont think I have gained any length - but sticking at it, have been a bit lazy and the last 2 weeks have been just baggying, washing hair put in conditioner then baggy
> 
> does anyone else suffer from serious tangles? I can detangle then my hair just tangles within seconds rather annoying



Sorry I meant to post the link to her video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RShhzi7CylA&context=C34ce12bADOEgsToPDskJuyz4g5q7ycfQf46ZmIt4U


----------



## lajeanspace (Mar 7, 2012)

I gained another half an inch this month. so far, my hair is being stubborn with not increasing growth


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2012)

Checking in.

Just measured and found that I've gained 4 inches in 16 wks. I measured from the last time that I indigo'd my hair. I measured the gray portions of 2 different previously indigo'd strands to see how much growth and whether both areas were growing similarly. My last henna/indigo was 11/23/11. That's 16 wks 1 day ago.

I knew the 2" of scraggly bonelax ends cut seemed to grow back fast. :reddancer:


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

I will pull out the ruler next week. It will be a month for me then.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the last time I'm going to complain and feel down about transitioning and how the shrinkage can fool you into thinking your hair aint moving. When it's out and just sits there, it rests at my shoulders giving the illusion that I am only shoulder length...when I am at least an inch past bs. I am tempted to get a blow out for the week just to really enjoy my increasing length...but *sigh* I am on a detailed-follow-every-instruction-I-mapped-out-for-my-journey-until-October mission. That includes no heat styling either


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> This is the last time I'm going to complain and feel down about transitioning and how the shrinkage can fool you into thinking your hair aint moving. When it's out and just sits there, it rests at my shoulders giving the illusion that I am only shoulder length...when I am at least an inch past bs. I am tempted to get a blow out for the week just to really enjoy my increasing length...but *sigh* I am on a detailed-follow-every-instruction-I-mapped-out-for-my-journey-until-October mission. That includes no heat styling either


 
ChasingBliss How long has it been since your last relaxer?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

GIJane said:


> @ChasingBliss How long has it been since your last relaxer?




a little over 9 months....it's in my siggy. Wait is my siggy visible? Someone else asked me that too not too long ago. Now I'm wondering if I'm the only one that can see my ticker tape


----------



## GIJane (Mar 16, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> a little over 9 months....it's in my siggy. Wait is my siggy visible? Someone else asked me that too not too long ago. Now I'm wondering if I'm the only one that can see my ticker tape


 
I'm on a gov't computer so I can't see pics and stuff like that. I am looking at a filter view. I can only see them on my personal computer.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

GIJane said:


> I'm on a gov't computer so I can't see pics and stuff like that. I am looking at a filter view. I can only see them on my personal computer.



Ok yeah, when I'm at work, a lot is restricted on our (govt) computers too.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

never mind


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Mar 16, 2012)

ChasingBliss said:


> This is the last time I'm going to complain and feel down about transitioning and how the shrinkage can fool you into thinking your hair aint moving. When it's out and just sits there, it rests at my shoulders giving the illusion that I am only shoulder length...when I am at least an inch past bs. I am tempted to get a blow out for the week just to really enjoy my increasing length...but *sigh* I am on a detailed-follow-every-instruction-I-mapped-out-for-my-journey-until-October mission. That includes no heat styling either



I feel you on hidden length syndrome. My hair is mostly armpit length with the longest layers in the back at touching bra strap. When I wear it loose it sits some where between shoulder length and a couple of inches below the shoulder. 

If you want to show you length you could try wearing  a french braid. It will stretch your hair out and the braid will sit on your back or curve over your shoulder in a very satisfying way. Plus you'll get the bonus of stretched hair when you take it down.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 16, 2012)

kinkycurlygurl said:


> I feel you on hidden length syndrome. My hair is mostly armpit length with the longest layers in the back at touching bra strap. When I wear it loose it sits some where between shoulder length and a couple of inches below the shoulder.
> 
> *If you want to show you length you could try wearing a french braid. It will stretch your hair out and the braid will sit on your back or curve over your shoulder in a very satisfying way. Plus you'll get the bonus of stretched hair when you take it down*.


 
Hey I like that idea! Thanks! I'm also looking into smoothing conditioners. Recently purchased Yes to Carrots mud conditioner...I'm hoping too that the coconut milk I started adding to my dc process will help stretch it out some.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Mar 16, 2012)

I am sticking to my methods and my new growth is REALLY thick at almost 9 weeks post. I had the same amount of new growth when I was at 16 weeks post last year! I'll be stretching for another maybe 4 weeks. Now I just have to work on my retention game because my ends have been quite dry lately.


----------



## NYDee (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. It's March so it's still early in the year.

What are you ladies using and doing to get 1-inch per month?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Mar 17, 2012)

So far, I haven't gotten a full inch in a month. I've gotten anywhere from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch. I focus on hanging on to every bit of my growth by being very gentle with my hair and not breaking it off. I also keep it moisturized.


----------



## Nat1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.................I think I may have done it!! First attachment is a pic from exactly 8 weeks ago, and the second attachment is from today after I got my touch up - admittedly I haven't had 2 inches growth all over, but in some spots I've gone from the 2" mark on my t-shirt to the 4", yay!!!


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Mar 18, 2012)

I think i am just getting my normal 0.5 each month so I will re-evaluate my method. I will be doing my sulphur application again so hopefully this will help my growth pick up a little.


----------



## zionlady (Mar 18, 2012)

Still hanging in there. I am using a new regimen now and seeing good progress. I am also trying to stretch my relaxer for a year. Will come back to post my new regimen.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 18, 2012)

Oddly enough, I got a lot of breakage on one side only. So that side appears an inch shorter than the other. I was waiting until I grazed APL to trim, which I thought might be April. We shall see.


----------



## Inspiired (Mar 21, 2012)

*So proud of you all!

The first official length check picture upload is April 1st 2012 (time flies right!) - it's been amazing seeing your growth.

I think this is the most positive thread on LHCF and I'm all about positivity 

I'm here if you need any help 

Hmhg <3

❤*

--http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Mar 23, 2012)

*I literally came back from weeks of taking a break from LHCF but just today I made a thread and was reminded why I left. I have taken off all my pictures (& links relating to me) my threads I've made because I don't feel comfortable anymore. When April comes, if anyone wants to see my current length and/or anything about my regimen just pm me and I'll tell you. 

This challenge and you guys are the only reason why I'm still on LHCF so I'll be pm'ing you all later on or tomorrow.
*


----------



## g.lo (Mar 23, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *I literally came back from weeks of taking a break from LHCF but just today I made a thread and was reminded why I left. I have taken off all my pictures (& links relating to me) my threads I've made because I don't feel comfortable anymore. When April comes, if anyone wants to see my current length and/or anything about my regimen just pm me and I'll tell you.
> 
> This challenge and you guys are the only reason why I'm still on LHCF so I'll be pm'ing you all later on or tomorrow.
> *


----------



## tarheelgurl (Mar 23, 2012)

I will post an update in April. The middle of my head is growing faster than the rest for some odd reason. I'm trying to take photos to keep record. Hopefully, I will have something to show in April.


----------



## zionlady (Mar 23, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> *I literally came back from weeks of taking a break from LHCF but just today I made a thread and was reminded why I left. I have taken off all my pictures (& links relating to me) my threads I've made because I don't feel comfortable anymore. When April comes, if anyone wants to see my current length and/or anything about my regimen just pm me and I'll tell you. *
> 
> *This challenge and you guys are the only reason why I'm still on LHCF so I'll be pm'ing you all later on or tomorrow.*


 

Happy to know youre back.


----------



## ecornett (Mar 23, 2012)

in gonna do my BC soon ill post before and after. i have never wanted to BC but all of a sudden in ready


----------



## zionlady (Mar 30, 2012)

My last relaxer was the 18th of December 2012 and I started my hair journey when I joined this forum on the 1st of January this year. My intention was to stretch my relaxer for a year; just to give my hair a break from relaxers. I did a length check yesterday by flatironing my hair. This morning, I decided to wash and deep condition but ended up cutting off all my relaxed ends. I have no intention of going natural but i may have a change of mind in the near future. I love my hair as it is now and think natural hair will look much better on me than relaxed hair. 

*SORRY FOR THE HEAVY PICS- DONT KNOW HOW TO RESIZE*

Beginning of my Journey in January.
http://[IMG]http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h400/madamzion/me037.jpg[/IMG]

My March length check pic







After my big chop(almost 15 weeks post relaxer)


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 3, 2012)

Good news, I think I have been getting my inch, 

Some time in February




My March 31 update




My back is now long enough for me to grab, so I am going to continue my check ins using this one

April 1 update


----------



## Moca (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been MIA for a while glad to see you all still pushing... I recently did a texlax touchup and will upload my progress this weekend.. p.s I also henna'd for strength and color last week... Keep growing ladies


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 6, 2012)

hey, can I join you all?  Who's got results?  Has anyone gotten their 3-4 inches since the beginning of the year


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 7, 2012)

* April Length Check *






 (this is my 500th post!)
- can't wait for Hip Length this year! #FromBaldToHipLength3Yrs.

http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## afrochique (Apr 7, 2012)

^^ Great progress.


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (Apr 8, 2012)

slacking but back on track, need some half wig / phony pony recommendations. I need to put my hair away but not doing braids or weaves


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 8, 2012)

Inspiired,

Are you a hip length 4b?? Can you post your reggie/products?


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 14, 2012)

lushcoils said:
			
		

> Inspiired,
> 
> Are you a hip length 4b?? Can you post your reggie/products?



I'm aiming for HL or further this year  I've promised everyone I'll post a reggie. I'm currently formulating and finalising what works for me & my staples. Look out for it 

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Wendygal (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello All,
I am the queen of lurkers mostly because I am old and need my daughter to post my progress pics etc .... _*However*_, I got my 1 inch since last month thanks to your encouragement and input.I started right at the point where the neck and shoulder meet BTW.

The reason for this post is to share my Viviscal code for a discount for a three month supply at this site:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/viviscal.com#c3329436. 

Of course it is possible and probable this is posted elsewhere but this product along with NuHair and co-washing has helped me alot! I am 57 years old and am having fun getting my hair back.

Thanks again on behalf of all lurkers!


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Apr 14, 2012)

Wendygal said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am the queen of lurkers mostly because I am old and need my daughter to post my progress pics etc .... However, I got my 1 inch since last month thanks to your encouragement and input.I started right at the point where the neck and shoulder meet BTW.
> The reason for this post is to share my Viviscal code for a discount for a three month supply at this site:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/viviscal.com#c3329436. Of course it is possible and probable this is posted elsewhere but this product along with NuHair and co-washing has helped me alot! I am 57 years old and am having fun getting my hair back. Thanks again on behalf of all lurkers!





Congrats on your hair growth!!


----------



## Wendygal (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, the website is: http://www.retailmenot.com/view/viviscal.com#c3329436 and the codes are listed there depending on how many you buy. I got 3 boxes and instead of paying $150.00 in the store I paid $89-something with no shipping. that's about what, $30 dollars a box...? and I got it directly from the Viviscal site using the coupon... thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 15, 2012)

Wendygal said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> I am the queen of lurkers mostly because I am old and need my daughter to post my progress pics etc .... However, I got my 1 inch since last month thanks to your encouragement and input.I started right at the point where the neck and shoulder meet BTW.
> 
> The reason for this post is to share my Viviscal code for a discount for a three month supply at this site:http://www.retailmenot.com/view/viviscal.com#c3329436.
> ...



You're welcome, thank YOU for sharing your growth and positivity!

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (Apr 15, 2012)

yay got some growth! not a lot but I'm a little past collarbone, but slowly but surely


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 15, 2012)

fairyhairy said:
			
		

> yay got some growth! not a lot but I'm a little past collarbone, but slowly but surely



Progression is key. Keep it up chica! 

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm back after a long hiatus. Usually when it's time to renew my subscription, I take some time off. I haven't been getting an inch per month because I'm simply not consistent with my supplements and topical. However, I have gotten over my average of 1/2 inch per month so I'll take it.

Going forward, I'm really going to have to figure some things out. My husband informed me yesterday that my "hair stuff" is stinking up the place & is all in his pillow now. I'm probably going to stop with the MTG so that I can remain married. So either I'll have to make my own or figure out something else for a topical.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know how much growth I've had but my hair is certainly growing. I am trying to drink more water and eat healthier.


----------



## afrochique (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi! You can check out the sulfur challenge for ideas on recipes.






nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm back after a long hiatus. Usually when it's time to renew my subscription, I take some time off. I haven't been getting an inch per month because I'm simply not consistent with my supplements and topical. However, I have gotten over my average of 1/2 inch per month so I'll take it.
> 
> Going forward, I'm really going to have to figure some things out. My husband informed me yesterday that my "hair stuff" is stinking up the place & is all in his pillow now. I'm probably going to stop with the MTG so that I can remain married. So either I'll have to make my own or figure out something else for a topical.


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 23, 2012)

nakialovesshoes said:
			
		

> I'm back after a long hiatus. Usually when it's time to renew my subscription, I take some time off. I haven't been getting an inch per month because I'm simply not consistent with my supplements and topical. However, I have gotten over my average of 1/2 inch per month so I'll take it.
> 
> Going forward, I'm really going to have to figure some things out. My husband informed me yesterday that my "hair stuff" is stinking up the place & is all in his pillow now. I'm probably going to stop with the MTG so that I can remain married. So either I'll have to make my own or figure out something else for a topical.



Aww maybe add a drop of an essential oil, lavender/peppermint?

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## g.lo (Apr 23, 2012)

quick update, have been trimming thinning ends every month since january! noticed lots of splits and midshaft split, due to the use of a nylon brush and a semi hair dye!! 
Trimmed again yesterday, but happy because i think i got rid of all the damages! i haven't done a length check in ages, but will be glad if i am still APL by the end of the month, was very close to BSb, but the damaged ends had to go!!!
I also found out that my hair hates rinses, i will stick with henna.
I did a hardcore protein last saturday( dudley drc28), it helps a lot, and  i have decided to be more diligent with my proteins and dust without fail every 8 wks.
my hair has been growing quite fast, but my mistakes costed me!! oh well, we learn from our mistakes!!!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

Had some setbacks, but back on it.  It's 8mths left in the year, how wonderful if I could get 8 inches forreal!  I'm not really doing any growth aids though unless you count daily washing, but that's just a staple in my routine now.  I'm adding coconut oil to my scalp in the morning (real quickly), but don't think that'll add to growth.  But here's to HHG!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 26, 2012)

g.lo said:


> quick update, have been trimming thinning ends every month since january! noticed lots of splits and midshaft split, due to *the use of a nylon brush* and a semi hair dye!!



 Say it isn't so to the bolded


----------



## czyfaith77 (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't know what I have right now. Last sew in installation I cut off the last two inches of my relaxer. Just got tired of it. Anywho, that was last month so I maybe half way through those two inches. I will take down maybe this weekend. We will see.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 26, 2012)

6bysummer (01-02-2012), afrochique (02-17-2012), Aggie (01-08-2012), An_gell (01-03-2012), assiyrabomb (12-31-2011), bebezazueta (12-31-2011), bigbrowneyez (01-01-2012), bizybee316 (12-31-2011), brittle_hair (12-31-2011), bronzebomb (01-01-2012), Bublin (12-31-2011), can93 (03-05-2012), ChasingBliss (01-06-2012), choctaw (01-01-2012), ClassicChic (01-03-2012), cordei (01-02-2012), CurlyMoo (01-23-2012), dachsies_rule! (01-01-2012), dede1129 (01-06-2012), detroitdiva (01-02-2012), dreamer03 (01-01-2012), Drtondalia (01-02-2012), ecornett (01-01-2012), Etherealsmile (01-01-2012), Everything Zen (02-26-2012), fairyhairy (01-05-2012), g.lo (12-31-2011), GIJane (01-08-2012), Got2Rubies10Pearls (02-09-2012), gracefulee (01-03-2012), greenandchic (12-31-2011), grownupnai (02-08-2012), growth2come (01-29-2012), Guyaneek (01-01-2012), HautePinkHeels (01-01-2012), Havehope4u (01-14-2012), HeChangedMyName (04-07-2012), HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (01-02-2012), HibiscusHoney (12-31-2011), I-sing (03-30-2012), Ijanei (01-01-2012), indarican (01-05-2012), itsjusthair88 (01-11-2012), jbwphoto1 (01-12-2012), jerseygirl1977 (01-01-2012), Jmartjrmd (01-01-2012), Kerryann (12-31-2011), kinky curlygenie (01-08-2012), KunnyLove (03-06-2012), lajeanspace (01-07-2012), lawyer2be371 (01-01-2012), Leai (01-01-2012), Lexsmarie (01-03-2012), Lila25 (01-08-2012), LilMissSunshine5 (12-31-2011), lsfitzpatrick1 (01-08-2012), LunaGorgeous (01-27-2012), Mane_Attraxion (01-01-2012), Miss_C (01-28-2012), Moca (01-01-2012), MoonStar (12-31-2011), mscece1 (12-31-2011), My Friend (12-31-2011), naijamerican (12-31-2011), nakialovesshoes (12-31-2011), Nat1984 (12-31-2011), naturalbeauty86 (01-06-2012), NaturalBlackGurl (12-31-2011), NaturallySweet73 (01-21-2012), naturalpride (12-31-2011), nazjha (01-03-2012), NewHairWOWeave (12-31-2011), NJoy (12-31-2011), nyreeroberts1 (01-14-2012), Ogoma (12-31-2011), ojemba (01-05-2012), PoisonIvy (01-30-2012), prettycurlz (04-06-2012), princesskaha (01-08-2012), pureebony (12-31-2011), Qtee (01-03-2012), qtslim83 (01-31-2012), QueenAmaka (12-31-2011), QUEENJAMES231 (01-02-2012), Queenmickie (01-03-2012), RarityFluttershy (12-31-2011), Roland (01-07-2012), Rossy2010 (03-16-2012), Royalq (12-31-2011), Seamonster (12-31-2011), Serenity_Peace (01-06-2012), SexySin985 (12-31-2011), Shawn (01-08-2012), sheanu (Yesterday), Shelew (01-02-2012), silentdove13 (12-31-2011), SincerelyBeautiful (02-18-2012), sipp100 (01-01-2012), SkySurfer (12-31-2011), song_of_serenity (01-01-2012), Spongebob (01-01-2012), Stiletto_Diva (12-31-2011), sugarwater (12-31-2011), Sunni (01-19-2012), SUNSHINE BABY (02-16-2012), sweetypoo705 (01-14-2012), sworsham (01-07-2012), tam1910 (01-25-2012), tarheelgurl (01-02-2012), thecheeksterr (12-31-2011), Thoroughbred (01-27-2012), tiffers (12-31-2011), time2play (01-01-2012), tkny45 (02-12-2012), transitioning? (01-08-2012), wheezy807 (02-10-2012), ycj1 (12-31-2011), youwillrise (12-31-2011), Z-kitty (01-08-2012), zionlady (01-01-2012)

Ok, it is almost May, and we have 8 inches to grow. So I challenge every member of this challenge to 'write the vision and make it plain'. The past is the past, let us move on in hair growth. Here are the tools, you have to get a picture of some hair eight inches longer than yours and post a picture of you in it. Fill free to post vision boards, Future hair styles in your journey to eight inches. My post will be forthcoming 

1. Picture in Eight inches Longer Hair. (have fun)
2. Pull on it and do a length check, just like it is yours
3. Date that length check December 2012
4. Complete the following dated goals with growth based upon where your hair will be if you retain growth of one inch per month. 
*Example*
June: BSL
Sept: MBL
Dec:  WL
5. Tell us which tools you are going to use to attain that growth among the choices below. 

*1 inch per month of retention tools:*
a. Faith in God
b. Prayer/ Meditation
c. Vision Boards
d. Dreaming
e. Positive Affirmations
f. Scriptures
g. Anything else that is known to increase growth

6. Check in every once in a while and tell us how your vision tools are working for you.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 26, 2012)

Seamonster, NJoy , which scripture do you think can be appropriate ?


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 26, 2012)

If I retain 4 inches by the end of the year, i will be almost BSL (my next length milestone)
If I retain 8 inches by the end of the year, I will be slightly past mid back length.
Either way I am prepared to see my hair flourish, I'm keeping my hopes on the conservative side, and going for BSL at least.

Da Plan! :

1.Prayer and Meditation
2. Stress Reduction
3. More self respect: i.e. having more patience with my hair, eating right, taking my vitamins, drinking water, working out regularly
4.Protective styling
5. Scalp massages with almond oil/coconut oil/castor oil
And a whole lotta hope and faith!


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> 6bysummer (01-02-2012), afrochique (02-17-2012), Aggie (01-08-2012), An_gell (01-03-2012), assiyrabomb (12-31-2011), bebezazueta (12-31-2011), bigbrowneyez (01-01-2012), bizybee316 (12-31-2011), brittle_hair (12-31-2011), bronzebomb (01-01-2012), Bublin (12-31-2011), can93 (03-05-2012), ChasingBliss (01-06-2012), choctaw (01-01-2012), ClassicChic (01-03-2012), cordei (01-02-2012), CurlyMoo (01-23-2012), dachsies_rule! (01-01-2012), dede1129 (01-06-2012), detroitdiva (01-02-2012), dreamer03 (01-01-2012), Drtondalia (01-02-2012), ecornett (01-01-2012), Etherealsmile (01-01-2012), Everything Zen (02-26-2012), fairyhairy (01-05-2012), g.lo (12-31-2011), GIJane (01-08-2012), Got2Rubies10Pearls (02-09-2012), gracefulee (01-03-2012), greenandchic (12-31-2011), grownupnai (02-08-2012), growth2come (01-29-2012), Guyaneek (01-01-2012), HautePinkHeels (01-01-2012), Havehope4u (01-14-2012), HeChangedMyName (04-07-2012), HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (01-02-2012), HibiscusHoney (12-31-2011), I-sing (03-30-2012), Ijanei (01-01-2012), indarican (01-05-2012), itsjusthair88 (01-11-2012), jbwphoto1 (01-12-2012), jerseygirl1977 (01-01-2012), Jmartjrmd (01-01-2012), Kerryann (12-31-2011), kinky curlygenie (01-08-2012), KunnyLove (03-06-2012), lajeanspace (01-07-2012), lawyer2be371 (01-01-2012), Leai (01-01-2012), Lexsmarie (01-03-2012), Lila25 (01-08-2012), LilMissSunshine5 (12-31-2011), lsfitzpatrick1 (01-08-2012), LunaGorgeous (01-27-2012), Mane_Attraxion (01-01-2012), Miss_C (01-28-2012), Moca (01-01-2012), MoonStar (12-31-2011), mscece1 (12-31-2011), My Friend (12-31-2011), naijamerican (12-31-2011), nakialovesshoes (12-31-2011), Nat1984 (12-31-2011), naturalbeauty86 (01-06-2012), NaturalBlackGurl (12-31-2011), NaturallySweet73 (01-21-2012), naturalpride (12-31-2011), nazjha (01-03-2012), NewHairWOWeave (12-31-2011), NJoy (12-31-2011), nyreeroberts1 (01-14-2012), Ogoma (12-31-2011), ojemba (01-05-2012), PoisonIvy (01-30-2012), prettycurlz (04-06-2012), princesskaha (01-08-2012), pureebony (12-31-2011), Qtee (01-03-2012), qtslim83 (01-31-2012), QueenAmaka (12-31-2011), QUEENJAMES231 (01-02-2012), Queenmickie (01-03-2012), RarityFluttershy (12-31-2011), Roland (01-07-2012), Rossy2010 (03-16-2012), Royalq (12-31-2011), Seamonster (12-31-2011), Serenity_Peace (01-06-2012), SexySin985 (12-31-2011), Shawn (01-08-2012), sheanu (Yesterday), Shelew (01-02-2012), silentdove13 (12-31-2011), SincerelyBeautiful (02-18-2012), sipp100 (01-01-2012), SkySurfer (12-31-2011), song_of_serenity (01-01-2012), Spongebob (01-01-2012), Stiletto_Diva (12-31-2011), sugarwater (12-31-2011), Sunni (01-19-2012), SUNSHINE BABY (02-16-2012), sweetypoo705 (01-14-2012), sworsham (01-07-2012), tam1910 (01-25-2012), tarheelgurl (01-02-2012), thecheeksterr (12-31-2011), Thoroughbred (01-27-2012), tiffers (12-31-2011), time2play (01-01-2012), tkny45 (02-12-2012), transitioning? (01-08-2012), wheezy807 (02-10-2012), ycj1 (12-31-2011), youwillrise (12-31-2011), Z-kitty (01-08-2012), zionlady (01-01-2012)
> 
> Ok, it is almost May, and we have 8 inches to grow. So I challenge every member of this challenge to 'write the vision and make it plain'. The past is the past, let us move on in hair growth. Here are the tools, you have to get a picture of some hair eight inches longer than yours and post a picture of you in it. Fill free to post vision boards, Future hair styles in your journey to eight inches. My post will be forthcoming
> 
> ...



I'm confused about the "picture in Eight inches Longer Hair"

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2012)

g.lo said:


> @Seamonster, @NJoy , which scripture do you think can be appropriate ?


 

g.lo

Oh my. There are several scriptures. But I ground myself in what Jesus said:

*Mark 11:42*

"Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it, and it will be yours."


Wooo!!! It doesn't get any better than that. \o/


----------



## NJoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I'm confused about the "picture in Eight inches Longer Hair"
> 
> -- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


 
Inspiired


Sounds like she's basically saying to visualize yourself at your goal length. My siggy continues to be my goal. I've visualized with a photo and manifested my goal length for the past 2 years and am looking forward to this one too.


----------



## sheanu (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Seamonster!

I personally try not to pray on hair growth as much as that God make me healthy on the inside out (since hair is a part of an outward showing of health it's like a given in my mind lol) but my plan is:

1) LESS STRESS!!! I have soo much going on: wedding planning, school, preparing for the CPA. But I'm realizing that if I pray, I don't need to worry. And if I'm going to worry, what's the use praying? So I'm just praying to the Lord daily that he allow me to get through all of this and manage my time wisely (which means I'm supposed to stay off of here but I'm ducking out in a few lol) This also means praying for health as I'm not getting as much sleep as I need and all

2) Exercise: since I started exercising at least 3X per week my growth has taken off everywhere!! (Unfortunately meaning I have to shave more lol)

3) Vitamins: these have definitely helped with the quality of my hair, skin, concentration, memory, moods, PMS, etc. Yay!

4) Henna: this stuff has helped with retention and shedding 100X over. I always sleep too deep when I use it though. Get up to go to the bathroom feeling like a zombie and tripping over my feet. It's karishma henna and the combo of herbs in that just helps me sleep so peacefully that I'm always sure to plan it on a night when I don't have to do anything the next day 

5) Having faith that it will all come together eventually. I'm so surprised at my progress sometimes. It's not amazing but I can definitely visualize having my full edges by time as my wedding day comes around. This thread and countless others have been so helpful and I don't think I can ever repay you ladies enough


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 26, 2012)

i hope to use new means, my juicing and exercise, simplify my regimen and cut out unnecessary handling, and be on top of my nioxin vitamins.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 26, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> 1. Picture in Eight inches Longer Hair. (have fun) My siggy is pretty close to where an additional 8 inches would fall on me with my current length.
> 2. Pull on it and do a length check, just like it is yours
> 3. Date that length check December 2012
> 4. Complete the following dated goals with growth based upon where your hair will be if you retain growth of one inch per month.
> ...



I need to work on my retention tools!


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Inspired njoy answered it. there is a story in the bible where Jacob had sheep look at spots and then they became spotted, Genesis 30:32-43. The bible backs up the theory of visualization for hair color. When I saw Njoy's picture I remembered this scripture. So I am basically saying take a picture with your goal length so that you can see your vision and make it more real for yourself.

g.lo 

Isaiah 61:3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion--to bestow on them a crown of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair. They will be called oaks of righteousness, a planting of the LORD for the display of his splendor.

Psalm 139:14
I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 27, 2012)

I will tidy up my length goals when I take out my braids. My goals for this thread are simply the length I can pull my wet hair to
April: APL
June: BSL 2 inches
Sept: MBL 3 inches
Dec: WL 3 inches
5. Tell us which tools you are going to use to attain that growth among the choices below. 

1 inch per month of retention tools:
a. Faith in God
b. Prayer/ Meditation
c. Vision Board
d. Dreaming of the styles I will wear
e. Positive Affirmations (My hair is retaining Length; My scalp is healed and growing thick hair.)
f. Scriptures 
Isaiah 61:3 and provide for those who grieve in Zion--to bestow on them a crown of beauty instead of ashes, the oil of gladness instead of mourning, and a garment of praise instead of a spirit of despair. They will be called oaks of righteousness, a planting of the LORD for the display of his splendor.

Psalm 139:14
I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made; your works are wonderful, I know that full well.

1John 1:9 Until now you have not asked for anything in my name, ask and you will receive, that your joy will be complete. 

Ezekiel 16:7 "I made you thrive like a plant in the field; and you grew, matured, and became very beautiful. Your breasts were formed, your hair grew, but you were naked and bare. 14 "Your fame went out among the nations because of your beauty, for it was perfect through My splendor which I had bestowed on you," says the Lord GOD.

g. Biotin, Saw Palmetto, Seaweed,  MSM, Diet, Walking, Protective styles, Massage, MT, Sulfur, water, raw foods, juice, tea


----------



## afrochique (Apr 27, 2012)

My hair 8 in. longer would be slightly past full WL. I hope all the layers can grow out.

TOOLS:
• Prayer_:to achieve my goals, to stick to my regimen, and for motivation.
• Visualization: To focus on the goal and stay motivated.
• Regimen: Wigs provide the best retention for me so I am sticking to what is tried and true.
• Diet and exercise: Increase my water intake, eat more vegetables and fruits, walking and running.
• Take my vitamins faithfully.

ETA: My tools include most of the techniques and recommendations in the OP.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 30, 2012)

Write the Vision and make it plain.  that is the scripture I currently have on my vision board anyway.  I also have pictures of long healthy hair.  whooo hoooo.

I BC'd on March 27 and I cant find the pic that I have of the length of the front of my hair. . .I knows its around somewhere.  BUT  I am claiming at least 3/4 of an inch because when I BC'd I was 4-5"  and now I'm measuring 5-6.5"  whoop whoop!!!!  My hair is thriving.


----------



## princesskaha (May 4, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Seamonster, NJoy , which scripture do you think can be appropriate ?



hi! in addition to the scriptures Seamonster gave, I also like Song of Solomon 4:1
"Behold, thou art fair, my love; behold, thou art fair; thou hast doves' eyes within thy locks: thy hair is as a flock of goats, that appear from mount Gilead." Because history has it that those goats have very long jet black thick hair so i use that one a lot especially when I remember


----------



## NJoy (May 4, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> hi! in addition to the scriptures Seamonster gave, I also like Song of Solomon 4:1
> "Behold, thou art fair, my love; behold, thou art fair; thou hast doves' eyes within thy locks: thy hair is as a flock of goats, that appear from mount Gilead." Because history has it that those goats have very long jet black thick hair so i use that one a lot especially when I remember


 
SN: I LOVE Song of Solomon. Thank you for quoting from it.


----------



## Seamonster (May 4, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> hi! in addition to the scriptures Seamonster gave, I also like Song of Solomon 4:1
> "Behold, thou art fair, my love; behold, thou art fair; thou hast doves' eyes within thy locks: thy hair is as a flock of goats, that appear from mount Gilead." Because history has it that those goats have very long jet black thick hair so i use that one a lot especially when I remember



Great one, I am going to add that to my list


----------



## Seamonster (May 4, 2012)

Some time in February




My March 31 update




May 1 update (Looks a little shorter)




My back is now long enough for me to grab, so I am going to continue my check ins using this one

April 1 update




May 1 update (looks shorter to me)


----------



## Inspiired (May 7, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Some time in February
> http://lunapic.com
> 
> My March 31 update
> ...



I don't think it's shorter however I think it's good to do length check pictures every three months rather than monthly so that you can see the full growth!

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (May 9, 2012)

so just chopped off about 4 inches and now back at neck length but a lot happier,  my hair was a mess of of ssks and split ends, being honest I am too lazy to deal with my hair so it is was it is and so i guess its 8inches in 8 months now,


----------



## Seamonster (May 9, 2012)

fairyhairy eight inches of pretty hair


----------



## fairyhairy (May 9, 2012)

I just think the styles that work for others don't really work for me, I want to decide on a style and stick with it for the next 8 months it must be a stretched style and easy to wash and deep condition


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 10, 2012)

Made a mix of 15% MSM lotion & a tube of MN along with some onion & garlic extract & lavender EO today. Sticking with it. Of course the goal is an inch per month but I'd be satisfied if I could get 6 by the end of the year!


----------



## sheanu (May 13, 2012)

MN is working out well. Feel like I wake up to more new growth daily. Never had that before!


----------



## gforceroy (May 13, 2012)

sheanu I'm just curious, how often to you apply MN to your scalp? TIA!


----------



## sheanu (May 13, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> sheanu I'm just curious, how often to you apply MN to your scalp? TIA!



Hi there! I apply either once per day or every other day. Before it was morning and night but that was too much oil so I switched to every other day for a bit. I recently just put everything (my brahmi-bhringraj oil, sulfur 8 and MN) into one bottle and use that mix daily. This has been best cuz my hair doesn't get very oily at all plus I get a daily dose of all my favorite growth aides  
Hope that wasn't tmi lol


----------



## Inspiired (May 15, 2012)

I will still be making the free length check tees so please leave your ideas for what you want http://bootyfurl.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/length-check-tees.html?m=1 - I have learnt a lot in the past few months about the logistics of things, types of printing method e.g so I'm getting there!

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (May 24, 2012)

Next length check June 1st 2012.

Can't wait to show you guys!

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (May 28, 2012)

I couldn't wait! Here's my June update haha


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 28, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I couldn't wait! Here's my June update haha



I'm not sure where you started....but it looks fantastic today!


----------



## curlycrown85 (May 29, 2012)

Inspiired

Your hair is doing wonderful and you look so cute! You have shrinkage out of this world! But I can imagine you can do so much with it!


----------



## Inspiired (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you all!

How's everyone doing?

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2012)

there is something in the UK water because the women over there never have a problem with growing their hair


----------



## Ogoma (Jun 23, 2012)

It is definitely not the water!  They have super hard water over there. These wonderful ladies are achieving this _despite_ their water.


----------



## Kb3auty (Jun 26, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I couldn't wait! Here's my June update haha




nice stretch girl, i can't wait to have your length! get it!!!!


----------



## Inspiired (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww thank you everyone!

<3

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## HauteHippie (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I was supposed to be in this challenge. I bleached the ends and dyed my hair myself for the first time in my life in late Jan, early Feb and it basically fell out. I also had to trim it a couple of times so now my hair is thinner and shorter. I tried garlic, protein, deep moisturizing conditioners and steaming to stop the shedding, but I didn't have a healthy scalp. It was sore. I gave up for a while, but now I feel better.

If I can jump back into this challenge, it'll be a 5 inches in 5 months challenge. That should counteract the dumb things I did earlier in the year.

Starting pic:


----------



## Royalq (Jul 13, 2012)

bump..................


----------



## MangaManiac (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Gals, 

Things are going well I believe. My braids NEED to be redone and I just got a compliment from a colleague about how fast my hair grows. I'm always unsure with individual braids, because a certain amount of the "growth" is due to slippage and the fact that I have to wash my braids 2x per week due to working out and an itchy scalp. I'm going to make an appointment for this Friday or Saturday and then do a length check when I take them down midweek. Hopefully I would have gotten at least an inch. 

I've been using my Sulfur/AVG/MN mix on my scalp every day (skipped 4 days, though) and we'll see how well it's been working. I'll make another batch soon, since I'm running low. I'll do a mini testimony once I get some update pics taken. At the very least, it is helping with itchy scalp. I know I can't wash my braids every day after the gym like I was able to when my hair was out, so my scalp mix helps soothe my scalp. For that reason alone, it's excellent to have on hand.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Jul 17, 2012)

MangaManiac, where do you get your AVG?  What brand, how much, etc?


----------



## SimJam (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll be joining for the last 6 months of the year
starting pic







this is what Ive been doing and will continue to do

1. Scalp massages everyday we should be moisturising everyday even with  protective styling so take a few minutes to massage your scalp with your  fingers!). If you have soreness, avoid that area of your head and/or do  it more gentler like a relaxing gentle massage, these few minutes could  be your relaxation and reflection or the day   I suggest incorporating oils, e.g a carrier oil mixed with essential  oil. My carrier oil will be castor oil and trying mixing it with  different essential oils e.g peppermint.

*2. Protective styles/low manipulation styles at at least 3 to 5 days out of the week.*

3. No heat until December 31, 2012.**Exceptions for special occasions and  if so, stretch out your hair first using Curlformers and/or overnight  twist outs/braid outs (detangle first), unravel in the morning, spritz  with water spray, blow dry on low heat and always use lots of heat  protection! Only use heat if you have to.

*4. Mild exercise often, this could be in the form of a brisk walk daily. Alter/cater for your wants/needs.

* 5. Incorporate either the Green House Effect or baggying method nightly/weekly (depends on what styles you'll be having)

*6. Only get trims when necessary and if so use the "search and destroy" method.

7. Moisturize and seal everyday.

8. Whenever you shampoo, co-wash and deep conditioning, pre-poo if you  must (particularly coconut oil to reduce swelling), make sure to  detangle (includes finger combing) and divide hair into sections when  washing it.*

* 9. In the winter month when wearing hats, wear either a silk bonnet  underneath the hat OR have silk lining in the hat to protect hair.

*10. Sleep with a silk or satin scarf every night or a silk pillowcase and/or both!

11. Drink lots of water I can assure you that if it wasn't for water, my  hair wouldn't have grown to the length it is now. Drink it anyways for  your health. Water allows the nutrients to circulate throughout your  body.

12. Eat a healthy and BALANCED diet. Make sure to try and incorporate  many fruits and vegetables a day. Some foods that really promote hair  growth: fish (omega 3 fatty acids), eggs (omega three fatty acids),  oranges (full of vitamin c), nuts (particularly almonds which strengthen  hair and produces a shine), carrots (full of vitamin A and makes hair  shiny), broccoli (calcium, if you are lactose intolerant like I am),  spinach, bananas (full of biotin), some meats (not the fattening ones,  but you get protein from meat), etc. Even if you don't like them now,  your taste buds will adapt to the tastes and you may start to love them!

13. Take a daily multi-vitamin.*

*14. Use a growth aid. It can be anything from, e.g CastorOil/JBCO etc *-  the list is endless, read LHCF regularly to find one that suits you  best! - I usually incorporate scalp massages when i apply my growth aid at least 4 times per week
*
15. Reduce stress. Don't worry, be happy! Yoga, meditation, relaxing,  simply reduce it because it can slow down hair growth. SLEEP. SMILE.  BREATHE  - scalp massages in #1 can help! Ive also been working on this !!!! 

16. If you are relaxed/texlaxed/transitioning, try your best to stretch  your relaxers to as long as you feel is reasonable. Simply try to keep  your hair in the best shape possible.

17. Every day, say a positive affirmation about yourself to motivate yourself. If you believe, YOU ARE.

18. Every two months (1st of that month) do a length check to see how you are coming along.*

19. Every month simply post on the wall on how you're doing, how much growth you have had etc most certainly will

20. (20 for 2012!) Last but not least, we are a community, come back to  this post as often as possible (I will be checking/posting EVERY day!)  to offer/seek support, post any new tips/finds and positive motivational  comments (I shall be doing this!). I'm in !!!!


----------



## sheanu (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm still in! Adding biotin to my regimen got me an extra 1/4  inch this past month and improved my texture. I only used to get a 1/4 inch before anyway though lol.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love this thread I will like to join ,I'm doin most of the above already except the ghe/bagging, just haven't came around to incorporate that into my regimen yet  ..well my hair on average has grown 1/2 "-1" a month since May 2012 I've been checking. Hhj ladies


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm still in this challenge. I have done ok this year.  I just need to be more consistent. I plan to do the following to obtain my goals:

1. Drink a bare minimum of 64 oz of water per day.
2. Exercise at least 4 times per week
3. Apply sulfur cream/oil daily
4. Take my vitamins daily
5. Protective style 3 - 4 times per week (buns)
6. Co-Wash at least once per week


----------



## MangaManiac (Jul 23, 2012)

jbwphoto1 said:


> MangaManiac, where do you get your AVG?  What brand, how much, etc?




I'm living in London right now and I get my AVG from a local vitamin chain called Holland & Barrett. It's their store brand, which is very good. I have one of those snack-size plastic containers (fits about 1/2 cup) and I almost fill it up with AVG. I'm not really precise with the measurements, but I put in about 1/2 tube MN, maybe a 1/8 cup sulfur mix, and fill the rest with AVG. I mix with a plastic spoon and just apply daily. Hope that answers your question!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 27, 2012)

I have not been keeping up but I know my hair is growing just not how much. I did a length ck in june so i will do one next month. massage every night with castor oil and most days rub shea butter on the ends.


----------



## Inspiired (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone, I will be posting a updated length check pic over the next few days 

-- http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Sep 23, 2012)

Update coming today, wooo!

www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## kinky curlygenie (Oct 2, 2012)

Inspiired said:


> I couldn't wait! Here's my June update haha


 

omg gurl amazing hair wowzers check the shrinkage keep it up youv done amazing  drooling cannot wait til my hair is that length


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 5, 2012)

We've all come such a long way, here's a sneak peak of my update coming today..






www.bootyfurl.blogspot.co.uk
www.bootyfurl.tumblr.com
www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## fairyhairy (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome totally fell of this challenge but you ladies have some great progress!


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 7, 2012)

fairyhairy said:


> Awesome totally fell of this challenge but you ladies have some great progress!



They are still two more months!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't wait for 12 inches in 12 months 2013 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Inspiired (Oct 7, 2012)

Hopefully I'll still be on LHCF by then, if not I hand over the role to my fellow members!


----------



## Inspiired (Nov 16, 2012)

Hair update: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 (I'll be answering all the questions soon) - I've reached my initial goal, please all update me I'd love to know how you're doing!

http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk
http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 9, 2012)

@6bysummer @Aggie @An_gell @assiyrabomb @bebezazueta @bigbrowneyez @bizybee316 @brittle_hair @bronzebomb @Bublin @ChasingBliss @choctaw @ClassicChic@ cordei @CurlyMoo @dachsies_rule! @dede1129 @detroitdiva @dreamer03 @Drtondalia @ecornett @etherealsmil @fairyhairy @g.lo  @GIJane  @gracefulee  @greenandchic  @growth2come @Guyaneek @HautePinkHeels  @Havehope4u  @HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses  @HibiscusHoney  @Ijanei @indarican  @itsjusthair88  @jbwphoto1  @jerseygirl1977  @Jmartjrmd  @Kerryann  @kinky curlygenie  @lajeanspace  @lawyer2be371  @Leai  Lexsmarie  @Lila25  @LilMissSunshine5  @lsfitzpatrick1  @LunaGorgeous  @Mane_Attraxion  @Miss_C  @Moca  @MoonStar  @mscece1  @My Friend  @naijamerican  @nakialovesshoes  @Nat1984  @naturalbeauty86 @NaturalBlackGurl @NaturallySweet73 @naturalpride  @nazjha  @NewHairWOWeave  @NJoy  @nyreeroberts1  @Ogoma  @ojemba  @PoisonIvy @princesskaha  @pureebony  @Qtee  @qtslim83 @QueenAmaka  @QUEENJAMES231  @Queenmickie  @RarityFluttershy  @Roland  @Royalq  @Seamonster  @Serenity_Peace  @SexySin985  @Shawn  @Shelew  @silentdove13  @sipp100  @SkySurfer  @song_of_serenity  @Spongebob  @Stiletto_Diva  @sugarwater  @Sunni @sweetypoo705  @sworsham  @tam1910 @tarheelgurl @thecheeksterr @Thoroughbred @tiffers @time2play @transitioning? @ycj1 @youwillrise @Z-kitty @zionlady

How is everyone doing?

http://www.bootyfurl.co.uk
http://www.twitter.com/bootyfurl


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Dec 10, 2012)

If I could just get into the habit of having a regular wash day.


----------



## Lexsmarie (Dec 10, 2012)

Inspiired I'm patiently dedicated to my hair progresss. However, I thought I signed up for 12 inches in 12 months 2013 and I will provide my starting picture next weekend.


----------



## TooCute (Dec 12, 2012)

Stiletto_Diva said:


> @Spongebob
> 
> Here's the link:  http://www.amazon.com/Nioxin-Intens...4530/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326833886&sr=8-2
> 
> ...



$219.88? This can't be real life


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 22, 2012)

Vote for me to be BGHL of the year! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17536325#post17536325 pretty please with a cherry on top


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 22, 2012)

6bysummer (01-02-2012), afrochique (02-17-2012), Aggie (01-08-2012), An_gell (01-03-2012), assiyrabomb (12-31-2011), bebezazueta (12-31-2011), belll2 (09-14-2012), bigbrowneyez (01-01-2012), bizybee316 (12-31-2011), brittle_hair (12-31-2011), bronzebomb (01-01-2012), Bublin (12-31-2011), can93 (03-05-2012), cbanks67 (05-05-2012), ChasingBliss (01-06-2012), choctaw (01-01-2012), ClassicChic (01-03-2012), cordei (01-02-2012), curlycrown85 (05-24-2012), CurlyMoo (01-24-2012), dachsies_rule! (01-02-2012), DanceOnTheSkylines (05-31-2012), dede1129 (01-06-2012), detroitdiva (01-02-2012), dreamer03 (01-01-2012), Drtondalia (01-02-2012), ecornett (01-01-2012), Etherealsmile (01-01-2012), Everything Zen (02-27-2012), fairyhairy (01-05-2012), g.lo (12-31-2011), GIJane (01-08-2012), Got2Rubies10Pearls (02-09-2012), gracefulee (01-03-2012), greenandchic (12-31-2011), grownupnai (02-08-2012), growth2come (01-29-2012), Guyaneek (01-01-2012), hairlover (06-11-2012), HautePinkHeels (01-01-2012), Havehope4u (01-14-2012), HeChangedMyName (04-07-2012), HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (01-02-2012), HibiscusHoney (12-31-2011), I-sing (03-30-2012), Ijanei (01-01-2012), indarican (01-05-2012), itsjusthair88 (01-11-2012), jbwphoto1 (01-12-2012), jerseygirl1977 (01-01-2012), Jmartjrmd (01-01-2012), Kerryann (12-31-2011), kinky Curlygenie (01-08-2012), KunnyLove (03-06-2012), lajeanspace (01-07-2012), lawyer2be371 (01-01-2012), Leai (01-01-2012), Lexsmarie (01-03-2012), Lila25 (01-08-2012), LilMissSunshine5 (12-31-2011), londonjakki (11-15-2012), lsfitzpatrick1 (01-08-2012), LunaGorgeous (01-27-2012), Mane_Attraxion (01-01-2012), Miss_C (01-28-2012), Moca (01-01-2012), MoonStar (12-31-2011), mscece1 (01-01-2012), My Friend (12-31-2011), naijamerican (12-31-2011), nakialovesshoes (12-31-2011), Nat1984 (12-31-2011), naturalbeauty86 (01-06-2012), NaturalBlackGurl (12-31-2011), NaturallySweet73 (01-22-2012), naturalpride (12-31-2011), nazjha (01-03-2012), NewHairWOWeave (12-31-2011), NJoy (12-31-2011), nyreeroberts1 (01-14-2012), Ogoma (12-31-2011), ojemba (01-05-2012), PoisonIvy (01-30-2012), prettycurlz (04-06-2012), PrettyMF (06-13-2012), princesskaha (01-08-2012), pureebony (12-31-2011), @ Qtee (01-03-2012), qtslim83 (01-31-2012), QueenAmaka (12-31-2011), QUEENJAMES231 (01-02-2012), Queenmickie (01-03-2012), RarityFluttershy (12-31-2011), Roland (01-07-2012), Rossy2010 (03-16-2012), Royalq (12-31-2011), Seamonster (12-31-2011), Serenity_Peace (01-07-2012), SexySin985 (12-31-2011), Shawn (01-08-2012), sheanu (04-25-2012), Shelew (01-02-2012), silentdove13 (12-31-2011), SimJam (07-17-2012), SincerelyBeautiful (02-18-2012), sipp100 (01-01-2012), SkySurfer (12-31-2011), Smiley79 (05-09-2012), song_of_serenity (01-01-2012), Spongebob (01-01-2012), Stiletto_Diva (12-31-2011), sugarwater (12-31-2011), Sunni (01-19-2012), SUNSHINE BABY (02-16-2012), sweetypoo705 (01-14-2012), sworsham (01-07-2012), tam1910 (01-25-2012), tarheelgurl (01-02-2012), thecheeksterr (12-31-2011), Thoroughbred (01-27-2012), tiffers (12-31-2011), time2play (01-01-2012), tkny45 (02-12-2012), transitioning? (01-09-2012), wheezy807 (02-10-2012), ycj1 (12-31-2011), youwillrise (12-31-2011), Z-kitty (01-08-2012),

Hi Challengers! Can you believe it's almost been a year? OMG I cannot wait to show you my final update! Remember the date is 31/12/2012. Would you like to make a new thread for everyone to post results or should we post it here?

By the way, It's that time of the year to vote for the Black Girl Long Hair Style Icon of the Year and guess who's featured..? Me! I can't believe it and I'm so grateful and thankful.

Please vote for me here: http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/ - my name is Jennifer by the way, I created the 12 Inches In 12 Months challenge.

Jennifer 
www.bootyfurl.co.uk
♥


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2012)

I dont even rememeber signing up for this challenge lol


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2012)

i pretty much fell off of EVERY challenge i was part of in the 2011-2012 year.  no awesome updates from me.  im just trying to get myself back on track.  im pretty much where i was a year ago as far as length goes.  hoping for the best in 2013!


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 22, 2012)

Haha SimJam, I tagged everyone who 'thanked' the initial post  that being said, could you pretty please vote for me here? http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/ for Black Girl Long Hair Icon of the Year 2012


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^lol oh yep I voted^^^


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 22, 2012)

TooCute said:


> $219.88? This can't be real life



I don't understand why it's so much. What are they doing? It's like they notice Black women are growing their hair long and decided to pull the plug.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2012)

CurlyMoo said:


> I don't understand why it's so much. What are they doing? It's like they notice Black women are growing their hair long and decided to pull the plug.




i see CRAZY prices on amazon all the time.  i just look at the screen like "these people arent serious, right?"  

some of these "sellers" on amazon are out of their minds.  i really hope no one's buying from them.


----------



## jerseygirl1977 (Dec 22, 2012)

i totally forgot i signed up for this challenge. i need to see if i have any pics for the beginning of the year.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 22, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> i see CRAZY prices on amazon all the time. i just look at the screen like "these people arent serious, right?"
> 
> some of these "sellers" on amazon are out of their minds. i really hope no one's buying from them.


 

Maybe they'll expire and no one will buy them, lol.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 23, 2012)

hmmmm, i'll have to go back and see what my length was when i signed on for the challenge.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 24, 2012)

I think I did this challenge wrong. I lost about 12 inches in less than 12 months. No update for me. Maybe next year...


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there going to be a 2013 version of this challenge for those that want to do so??


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 25, 2012)

HauteHippie said:
			
		

> I think I did this challenge wrong. I lost about 12 inches in less than 12 months. No update for me. Maybe next year...



What happened?


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 26, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> What happened?



I got bored/emotional and colored my hair. I also think that I received a bad relaxer (overlap). After the relaxer, my hair really fell out. Everywhere. From the root.

Unfortunately, I'm not the only one. I went to Juanita's spot, Dominican Essence, in Brooklyn, NY and someone other than Juanita did my hair. Someone else on the forum had a similar experience there this year.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Dec 26, 2012)

HauteHippie said:
			
		

> I got bored/emotional and colored my hair. I also think that I received a bad relaxer (overlap). After the relaxer, my hair really fell out. Everywhere. From the root.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not the only one. I went to Juanita's spot, Dominican Essence, in Brooklyn, NY and someone other than Juanita did my hair. Someone else on the forum had a similar experience there this year.



I am so sorry. That is terrible. Your hair will grow back even better and stronger.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 26, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I am so sorry. That is terrible. Your hair will grow back even better and stronger.



Thank you!  I'm optimistic.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 28, 2012)

HauteHippie said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I'm optimistic.



Yes, your hair definitely will grow back. At the start of this journey, I had no hair. I suggest Castor Oil 

----  Because You're Worth It 






  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937     Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## nemi95 (Dec 29, 2012)

TooCute said:


> $219.88? This can't be real life



I don't know where you ladies are located but my local chain salon (Fantastic Sams & Supercuts) sell a 30 ct of Nioxin vitamins for $20.99. I'm in Long Beach, CA. I bought 3 bottles.


----------



## nemi95 (Dec 29, 2012)

TooCute said:


> $219.88? This can't be real life



I don't know where you ladies are located but my local chain salon (Fantastic Sams & Supercuts) sell a 30 ct of Nioxin vitamins for $20.99. I'm in Long Beach, CA. I bought 3 bottles.


----------



## Inspiired (Dec 30, 2012)

nemi95 said:
			
		

> I don't know where you ladies are located but my local chain salon (Fantastic Sams & Supercuts) sell a 30 ct of Nioxin vitamins for $20.99. I'm in Long Beach, CA. I bought 3 bottles.



That's a cool find!

----  Because You're Worth It 





  Pretty please vote for me for BGLH Icon of the Year  http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/12/vote-for-the-2012-bglh-style-icon-of-the-year/

  Also please read some more previous posts: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=591027 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=622227 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=656937 Length at October:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jennifer  www.bootyfurl.co.uk  ♥


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Dec 31, 2012)

*It took half of the year, but I finally got a regimen down . I also figured out I was vitamin deficient which is why my growth had slowed...i retained 5 inches this year. I'm hoping to do much better next year.

One year ago





Today







*


----------



## ladieluv2010 (Jan 27, 2013)

nemi95 do they still have nioxin for that price? I would really love to get a hold of a few bottles!!


----------



## Kb3auty (Jan 30, 2013)

Please post some beginning and end pics. You all are getting me so excited, I might have to jump onto the new challenge. Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## yoli184 (Feb 2, 2013)

nemi95 said:


> I don't know where you ladies are located but my local chain salon (Fantastic Sams & Supercuts) sell a 30 ct of Nioxin vitamins for $20.99. I'm in Long Beach, CA. I bought 3 bottles.




*@nemi95  OMG...they go for $200+ on amazon.
How can I get a hold of nioxin vitamins? They are sold out everywhere


*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 2, 2013)

Why isnt there a 12 inches in 12 months of 2013 challenge??

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## Shadiyah (Feb 2, 2013)

HauteHippie said:


> I think I did this challenge wrong. I lost about 12 inches in less than 12 months. No update for me. Maybe next year...



HauteHippie I am so sorry to hear about your hair.. Will you go natural at this point??


----------



## HauteHippie (Feb 5, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> HauteHippie I am so sorry to hear about your hair.. Will you go natural at this point??



I feel pretty confident that it will continue growing back, so it's okay.

I'm going back to natural. I was kind of sad after being texlaxed. Loved it at first! Then, not as much. So, now I'm going back to being natural, though I will be a hot head. ;-)


----------



## Channy31 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is there a 2013 version of this thread?


----------



## Inspiired (Feb 5, 2013)

Results will be coming soon and maybe even a 2013 challenge


----------



## nemi95 (Mar 1, 2013)

yoli184 said:


> @nemi95  OMG...they go for $200+ on amazon.
> How can I get a hold of nioxin vitamins? They are sold out everywhere



I just looked online for locations that I was willing to drive to and started calling around. I refused to pay the amazon price. HTH.


----------



## nemi95 (Mar 1, 2013)

ladieluv2010 said:


> nemi95 do they still have nioxin for that price? I would really love to get a hold of a few bottles!!



Just start calling around. Call the chain generic salons, they tend to carry them. Also I found them at Ulta on clearance for a 90 ct for under $15! This was probably a one time thing, bit you can always call and ask. I'm out so I'll start looking this weekend. The last salon I bought them from is out. I'll buy some extra and sell them if I can first get enough for myself. I'll sell them for the price I paid plus shipping. If I can't find them I heard Joico has something similar. I received fantastic results with Nioxin.


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't believe my goal was hip/tailbone and look!

I never in my life thought I could ever get to this length..


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 14, 2013)

Please a 2013 challenge!!!! I'm so inspired by your growth!!!!


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 14, 2013)

I would definitely join a 2013 challenge, I'm doing most of the things that are in the OP.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 14, 2013)

Inspiired soooooo 2013 challenge? 7 in 7? congrats on ur growth


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 14, 2013)

YASSSSSSSS!!!

Here's what I'm doing (if we start a new thread, I'll copy/paste )

Internal - MSM, Hairomega, Mineral Rich, Spirulina (shakes 2x day) & upping my water intake!!!

External - MN, Lenzi's Request (Oldie but Goodie...Ive had success with this in the past), Cayenne Tincture (for blood circulation) 
GHE - At least 3 nights/week
Physical exercise - 30min, at least 3-4 days/week




Ijanei said:


> @Inspiired soooooo 2013 challenge? 7 in 7? congrats on ur growth


----------



## reeseycup (Apr 28, 2013)

Is there going to be a 2013 challenge?


----------



## Inspiired (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, I will make a challenge starting June, as I have 8 university exams until then. I hope you are well  x


----------



## faithVA (Apr 28, 2013)

There's already a 2013 challenge

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=683159


----------



## Inspiired (May 5, 2013)

Okay, I guess I'm not needed anymore, good luck everyone!


----------



## Inspiired (Aug 28, 2013)

*I've finally started a YouTube guys! I'll be posting regular short informative videos to help you grow your hair to your ultimate goal length!

Please subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FZ9VdyK754 

*


----------

